# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Эпизоды и отрывки и дневника Тамала Кришны Госвами "Последние дни Шрилы Прабхупады"

## radhadas

В данной теме я хотел бы привести некоторые эпизоды и отрывки из замечательной книги-дневника Шрилы Тамала Кришны Госвами "Последние дни Шрилы Прабхупады".

----------


## radhadas

Мы прославили Прабхупаду и сказали, что это движение есть целиком и полностью его милость.
— Да, — ответил Прабхупада, — все это милость Кришны. Я только пытался. Сколько милости я получил! Нищие индийцы! Я начинал без какой-либо материальной поддержки — сорок рупий.
Прабхупада заплакал.
—  Околачивался по Пятой Авеню. После обеда я ходил на Пятую Авеню посмотреть на христианские праздники.

----------


## radhadas

«Я думал о том, как мне повезло, что я родился в семье преданных и с рождения был окружен преданными. Один мой старый друг, ему тогда было семьдесят лет, чудесный преданный, его звали Нандулал. Его жена умерла, и он в семьдесят лет женился вновь. Раньше люди женились ив восемьдесят, если у них никого не было. Он был ходатай по делам. Иногда, поскольку он был так стар, он, кланяясь, засыпал в таком положении часа на два, на три. Вчера я думал о нем. Когда я думаю о нем, я чувствую очищение. В те времена все были преданными. Маллики, хотя и содержали проституток, все же были преданными. Каждое утро, перед тем, как сесть за завтрак, они шли в храм повидать Радха-Говинду. Они предлагали на огромном подносе разные вкусные вещи: качори, ручи — очень хрумкие (хрустящие). И Маллики сами ничего не ели, а раздавали все это соседям. Вот какая у меня была школа. Всему, что я сейчас ввел, я научился в детстве. Я просто повторял то, чему научился тогда. Кроме написания книг, что я делаю по приказу своего Гуру Махараджи. В возрасте двенадцати лет я был инициирован профессиональным гуру, но впоследствии я отказался от него. Такого профессионального гуру надо оставить, есть такое указание. Служанки тоже имели гуру. Им платили по три рупии в месяц, и они работали в нескольких домах. Денег им не хватало, и они подрабатывали проституцией».
Я сказал, что ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады очень повезло, потому что он обеспечил их всем необходимым — прекрасные храмы, где можно жить, и книги, полные философии.
—  Вы самый любящий отец, ведь Вы заботитесь о нас всеми средствами.
Шрила Прабхупада ответил:
— Потому я и стараюсь сделать все это для своих детей, ведь они способны почувствовать это.
Приготовившись подняться наверх на ночь, Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
—  Всякий, кто старается сделать благо для другого, будет почтен в трех мирах. Локанам хита-карунау три-бхуване. А я стараюсь сделать благо всему человечеству. Почему бы меня не почитать?

----------


## radhadas

—   Сегодня утром Шрила Прабхупада вспоминал прежние дни в Калькутте и позже, в Нью-Йорке.
Прабхупада наслаждался своим прекрасным садом с прохладными фонтанами и множеством щебечущих птиц.
— Ведическая система была так хороша. Когда я был ребенком, такая была прекрасная атмосфера — благодаря Радха-Говинде. Каждый женатый человек должен был создавать такую атмосферу. Это было во всей Калькутте. Во времена британцев не было налогообложения. В Калькутте было множество роскошных проституток, вайшнави. Они были не замужем, но их содержали большие люди. Был такой храм, Кнач Камини. Один человек, содержавший проститутку, владел большим стекольным рынком. Она украсила весь храм зеркалами. Ее звали Камини. У всех было сознание Кришны — и у бедняков, и у богачей, и у проституток. Это было прекрасно. Британцы предоставляли полную свободу религии и культуре. Они не вмешивались во внутренние дела, иначе им пришел бы конец. Они были опытными политиками.
—  Кришна водил дружбу с обезьянами, кормил их маслом и играл с ними в лесу.
Прабхупада смотрел на семейку обезьян, сидевшую на стене сада.
«Британцы хотели монополизировать все науки. Дарвин взял свою идею эволюции из Вед. Человек в предыдущей жизни был обезьяной, или львом, или коровой. Так сказано в Ведах. Британцы сделали ошибку: они хотели управлять ради Британии, а не ради местного населения. Это политика эксплуатации».
«Демократия — это демоническое безумие. Все такие великие теоретики, все так хорошо образованы, и в результате все становятся хиппи».
— Я никогда не старался копить денежки. Я никогда об этом не думал, все приходило само собой.
Прабхупада стал вспоминать о том, как он путешествовал в нью-йоркской подземке, просто чтобы посмотреть, как она идет. Он гулял по Риверсайд Драйв и в Центральном Парке. Он ходил в Бронкс. Он ходил в зоопарк.
— Я купил магнитофон, чтобы записывать песни. Я переводил и тут же сам их записывал.
Прабхупада назвал комплекс зданий гурукулы «ИСККОН Гуру-кула Билдинг», а зал — «Институт Бхактиведанты».
Днем он встретился с управляющим Индийского Заморского Банка, чтобы обсудить банковское ведение дел нашей гурукулы. После встречи Прабхупада сказал:
— Я думаю, Кришне и Балараме нравится Индийский Заморский Банк.

----------


## radhadas

22 июля
Сегодня утром я рассказал Прабхупаде, что вчера Господь Джаганнатха пропутешествовал вниз по Пятой Авеню в Нью-Йорке. Прабхупада сказал:
—   Господь Джаганнтаха очень добр к млеччхам. Ории — млеччхи в еще большей степени, но они становятся пуджари. Один преданный критиковал орию. Господь Джаганнатха отпустил ему оплеуху. «Почему ты критикуешь Моих слуг?» Ты только посмотри, как Он добр! Я молюсь о том, чтобы каждый, кто несет хоть какое-то служение, получил благословение. И Кришна делает это. Он не забывает никакого служения.
— Радхарани так же молится Кришне? — спросил я.
—  Да, Радхарани говорит: «Я не искренна; вот Твой настоящий слуга». Это махабхава. Кришна становится слугою своих слуг. Поэтому первейшая обязанность ученика быть послушным своему гуру.
— Шрила Прабхупада, все ваши преданные так благодарны вам. Прабхупаду захлестнул экстаз и любовь. Его глаза были закрыты, он качал головой, и его голос прерывался от слез любви к ученикам.
— О, эта ваша глубокая любовь ко мне. Я живу ради вас. Во всем мире все идет как надо. Деньги приходят и расходуются, и мне не о чем беспокоиться. Я в таком долгу, ибо принимаю так много служения.
—  Это мы в долгу перед вам, Шрила Прабхупада, — признался я. — Не знаю, сможем ли мы когда-нибудь отплатить вам.
—  Это брихад-мриданга. Я бью в нее, сидя здесь, а звук разносится на тысячи километров. Наши враги изумляются: «Как это у него получается?» Никто не критикует Господа Джаганнатху. По сей день я ни разу не слышал, чтобы кто-то сказал: «Что это у тебя за Бог такой?» Все получают удовольствие от Его вида, от пения и танца.
Прабхупада вспомнил Ратха-ятру 1969 года, когда Упендра и другие ликуя танцевали вокруг дерева. Потом он начал вспоминать множество прекрасных событий из жизни ИСККОН.
Прабхупада сказал Абхираме Прабху стать помощником секретаря. Абхирама уехал в Маяпур, чтобы привезти жену и пожитки. После этого он присоединился к группе Прабхупады.

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада согласился с этим и сказал:
—  Еще одна моя печаль — население страдает агностицизмом. Эти негодяи страдают, и даже не знают, почему. Я хочу избавитьмир от агностицизма.
Я заверил Прабхупаду, что если он совершит путешествие на Запад, агностицизму больше не будет места в этом мире.
—  Преданные трудятся изо всех сил, просто выполняя вашу волю. Если же они увидят вас лично, нет предела тому, что они смогут совершить.
—  Когда я во Вриндаване, это запредельно. Такую великую милость Кришна явил мне. Где бы ни находился наш центр, это Вайкунтха: Нью-Йорк, Лос-Анджелес, Париж или Лондон.
Шрила Прабхупада начал проникаться идеей путешествия за границу.
—  Оставаться во Вриндаване — это сантименты. В Нью-Йорке, если я умру, вы похороните меня на крыше: больше места нет. По крайней мере я умру среди вас. Вы все — люди с Вайкунтхи. Мне приснилось однажды, что с Вайкунтхи пришли люди, чтобы забрать меня. Они все были белокожие, с бритыми головами. Твои соотечественники не поверят, видя, как ты изменился. Давай посоветуемся с астрологом: ехать мне или нет, вылечусь я или нет, сколько мне жить осталось. Я родился вечером, в четыре часа. Это была Нандотсава. Ты можешь попросить старого панчику посмотреть день. Это был вторник, Митхуни Раси, накшатра Мригашра. Я готов ехать на Запад.
Затем я процитировал Бхагавадгиту 2.37, где Кришна велит Арджуне сражаться:
— Либо ты погибнешь на поле битвы и достигнешь высших планет, либо ты победишь, и будешь наслаждаться земным царством.
Шриле Прабхупаде этот стих показался уместным. Всю ночь и следующее утро Шрила Прабхупада был полон надежд. «Тамала организует большую прогулку».
 «Я молился Кришне: «Что это за медленная смерть?» Потом ты процитировал этот стих [Бхагавадгита 2.37]. По крайней мере, мои ученики будут знать, что я приехал к ним, рискуя жизнью. Они — надежда будущего. Я должен вдохновить их. Кришна приказал Арджуне. А я — слуга Арджуны. Я не так ограничен, как говорю: это моя страна. Все есть Кришна. Почему я должен ограничивать Кришну!»
Позже утром мы с Абхирамой прочитали Шриле Прабхупаде предполагаемый маршрут. Я кратко описал каждое место, и Прабхупада загорелся. Он сказал, что Бхакти Према тоже может поехать, ведь Прабхупада обещал взять его в следующий раз на Запад.
После обеда Бхакти Прабхава Махараджа попросил Шрилу Прабхупаду позволить ему вернуться в Харидаспур, и Шрила Прабхупада разрешил. Еще он попросил выделить деньги на строительство там храма.
Днем я снова начал вдохновлять Шрилу Прабхупаду. Его Божественная Милость позвал меня специально для этого. Он обернулся к Упендре и сказал:
— Его слова меняют мое настроение. Просто слушая, я вдохновляюсь.
— Шрила Прабхупада, я знаю, что поехав на Запад, вы поправитесь.
Прабхупада тут же ответил:
— Да исполнит Кришна твои слова.
Тогда я предложил почитать Чайтанья-чаритамриту, и Прабхупада немедленно согласился. Спустя какое-то время Прабхупада ощутил громадное блаженство. Он сказал:
— Всегда читай мне Чайтанья-чаритамриту. Эти три книги — им нет равных в мире. Я могу гордиться. Мне повезло представлять эти книги миру, и люди приняли их, пусть даже вслепую.
Абхираме Прабхупада сказал:
— Твоя жена достойна быть дочерью богатого человека и женой вайшнава. В ней нет гордости. Обычно богатые женщины очень горды. Моя жена была всего лишь дочерью богатого человека, но она была горда, хотя совершенно необразованна.

----------


## radhadas

Сатсварупа Махараджа спрашивает в письме о разнице между первым и вторым посвящением. Шрила Прабхупада объяснил это так:

—  Первое посвящение более важно. Без второго вполне можно обойтись. Первое посвящение очень могущественно. Если оно проведено должным образом, его достаточно. Ведическая система состояла в том, что священный шнур вручался при первом посвящении. Мы следуем системе Панчаратрики. Ведическое посвящение давалось тем, кто был рожден в семье брахманов. В наш век это невозможно. Поэтому человека сначала нужно подготовить при помощи харинамы, а затем дать ему второе посвящение. Каждому дается шанс. Некоторые протестуют: он не брахман, как можно давать ему посвящение? Во время первого посвящения духовный учитель принимает на себя последствия грехов ученика.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня приехали Сатсварупа Махараджа, Балаванта, Шрути-кирти и Мадхудвиша. Поскольку они приехали как раз во время даршана, Шрила Прабхупада пригласил их в свою комнату. Шрила Прабхупада обратился к Мадхудвише прерывающимся от волнения голосом:

—  Не покидай нас. Живи как грихастха. Неважно. Грихастх немало. Это никого не побеспокоит. Если человек не продвигается, это ничего. Падение — основа успеха. Где твоя жена? Шрутикирти тоже грихастха. Оставаясь с нами ты сможешь работать и улучшать это движение. Нароттама написал, что неважно, домохозяин ты или санньяси. Если он преданный Господа Гауранги, я хочу общаться с ним. Следуй заповедям, и какое положение ты бы ни занимал, не давай волнам майи смыть тебя. Ухватись за стопы-лотосы Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и ты спасешься. Согласно моему гороскопу, я доживаю последние дни. Я рад, что ты выбрил голову. И Гаурасундара тоже пришел. Ты — один из главных моих преданных. Вперед. Не давай майе остановить себя какими-то уловками. Продвигайся вперед любой ценой. Препятствий немало. Майя сильна, но мы продолжаем идти вперед.

----------


## radhadas

Хари-шаури в своем письме жалуется, что Тушта Кришна и его окружение открыто порицают наше распространение книг. Шрила Прабхупада, очень опечаленный услышанным, воскликнул, обращаясь как бы к Тушта Кришне:
—  Зачем же ты так? Они продают книги, следуя моему наказу. Почему же ты их критикуешь? Это значит, ты критикуешь меня. Если тебе не нравится, как они это делают, сделай сам лучше. Покажи на собственном примере. Они делают все, что в их силах. У каждого распространителя своя тактика, и результаты оцениваются по тому, сколько каждый продал. Цель оправдывает средства.

Вечером Абхирама доложил, что паспорт получен, и американское консульство в Калькутте обещало свое содействие в получении «зеленой карты». Я взбежал по лестнице и с радостью сообщил Шриле Прабхупаде хорошие новости. Его Божественная Милость выслушал меня лежа в постели, и захлопал в ладоши, приговаривая:
— Приносите мне хорошие новости! Дайте мне жить! Если я поеду в Лондон, я наполовину выздоровею. Радха-Лондон-ишвара — такая улыбка на этом лице. Невинный мальчик. Я принял Америку как свою родину, и у меня там тысячи отцов, подобных вам. Кто позаботится о человеке лучше, чем любящий отец и любящая мать? Вы родились, и я родился — никто не знал никого. Но благодаря духовной любви, мы связаны. И вы молитесь, чтобы я жил, и я молюсь, чтобы вам это было дано. Радха-Лондонишвара — Они были в безнадежном положении. Кришна сказал: «Вот Я. Бери Меня». Эта площадка перед моей комнатой просто великолепна. Если я буду гулять по ней с двумя помощниками, это будет великолепно. Кажется, наступают хорошие времена. Мадхудвиша приехал, Гаурасундара приехал. Возвращение блудного сына. Есть хорошие признаки. Мы можем ошибаться, но мы не бросим дело. В то же время мы должны быть осторожны и стараться не ошибаться. Кришна никогда не забывает того, кто исполнил хотя бы маленькое служение. Даже если этот человек совершил ошибку, Он так добр, он никогда не забывает.
—  Шрила Прабхупада, — сказал я. — Вы такой же. Вы никогда не забываете нас.
— Как я могу вас забыть? Вы все помогали мне исполнить миссию Чайтаньи Махапрабху и моего Гуру Махараджи. Я всегда молюсь Кришне, чтобы Он воздал вам. Я незначителен. Я не смогу отплатить вам. Но я молю Кришну, чтобы Он сделал это. Я везде и всегда молюсь об этом. Старайтесь все делать хорошо, и Кришна поможет вам. Особенно в Лос-Анджелесе и Нью-Йорке: я чувствую, что это мой дом. Не знаю, почему. Потому что в Нью-Йорке я бродил, как уличный мальчишка. Когда я впервые увидел снег, я подумал: «Кто это здесь побелил?» Я был таким неопытным. Я шел, чтобы купить молока. Было так здорово. А вечером я шел с зонтиком к друзьям. Я жил в темнице. Д-р Мишра дал мне приют. Как бы мне ни было трудно там, я не обращал внимания. Я интересовался только проповедью. У меня не было врагов, все были очень добры ко мне. Даже На Бауэри. «О Свами, вы переехали на Бауэри? Это ужасное место». Я прошел через множество опасностей, но я не понимал: «Это опасность». Где бы я ни был, я думал: «Это мой дом».
Я много работал. Я давал лекции в семь утра и в семь вечера. Я готовил и раздавал прасадам всем, кто приходил. Ты помнишь, Сатсварупа? Ты приносил несколько манго и других фруктов. Ты приходил каждый день. Те дни прошли. Теперь я счастлив, вспоминая их. Ты помнишь Стрьядишу? Он съедал по двадцать чапати. Ему всегда было мало. Каждый раз он хотел еще, и я давал ему по четыре штуки за раз. Киртанананда, Сатсварупа, Ачьютананда. По крайней мере семьдесят пять человек приходило на воскресный пир. Чудесно!
В Сан-Франциско тоже было ужасное место — улица Эшбери. Мурари ограбили в этом же доме. И я заставил Гаурасундару отправиться на Гавайи. Это новая жизнь. Несомненно!
Так Шрила Прабхупада вспоминал, как он начинал ИСККОН. И с нетерпением ждал предстоящей поездки.

----------


## radhadas

«Мои духовные браться критикуют меня, что, дескать, Чайтанья . Махапрабху предсказал, что сознание Кришны распространится по всему миру, поэтому моей заслуги здесь нет, ведь это Махапрабху сказал, что так должно быть. Похоже на открытие Америки Колумбом. Один его друг сказал ему: «Эта земля уже была там. В чем же твоя заслуга?» А Колумб ответил: «Ну ладно. Поставь-ка это яйцо на попа!» Все пытались, но у них ничего не получалось. Тогда Колумб взял яйцо, отбил у него кончик и поставил его на стол, и оно стояло. Друг сказал: «Ну, так любой поставит!» А Колумб ответил: «Чего ж ты так не поставил?» Я постоянно думал, какое отвратительное, тошнотворное общество во всем мире. Почему не движение Чайтаньи Махапрабху? И я работал изо всех сил. Они может быть и не оценят моих усилий, но зато мой Гуру Махараджа полностью благословляет меня. Это точно: «Я даю тебе все благословения». Я не сомневаюсь в этом. Если я сделал на один, он принимает на десять, и потому это движение распространяется».

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада начал:
— Следующее наше дело будет состоять в том, чтобы прийти к процветающим бизнесменам и сказать им: «Мы приглашаем вас дать своим детям образование, а также воспитать у них хорошее поведение, хороший характер и преданность. Чанакья Пандита говорит: «Что пользы зачинать детей как кошки и собаки?» Они должны быть образованными и стоять на пути бхакти-марг. Мы обучим ваших сыновей и тому, и другому».
В современном обществе сын премьер-министра — это первый хулиган. Мы же сделаем из вашего сына видвана и бхакти-марга. Хираньякашипу хотел, чтобы его сын был таким, как он сам — обманщиком, дипломатом и т.д., а не такого, как Прахлада. И все современное общество таково. Наша идея в том, чтобы создать Прахладу. Здесь можно прекрасно разместить двести пятьдесят учеников. Неужто по всей Индии и по всему миру нельзя набрать двести пятьдесят учеников? Что вы за руководители тогда? Я же говорю: наберите пятьсот! Собирайте их так: «Я припадаю к лотосам ваших стоп. Я тысячу раз воскуряю вам фимиам, пожалуйста, выслушайте меня». Так и собирайте учеников. Этот Санджай Ганди, куда бы он ни шел, они собирают пыль с его стоп. Как людям не стыдно? Вы должны привести учеников. А не только заботиться о комнатах для управленцев.
Идея обучения такова: Кришну воспитывал приемный отец, Нанда Махараджа. Кришна каждый день ходил на пастбище с коровами. Когда Он немного подрос, отец, Васудева, отвел его в школу, и Он стал брахмачари. Учась в гурукуле Он ходил в лес собирать дрова. Однажды пошел сильный дождь, и Кришна потерялся. Потом Его учили как кшатрия. Так это было. Кришна, хотя и был Богом, все таки учился в гурукуле. Если у нас будет положение, мы сможем привлечь внимание правительства. Если человек не имеет качеств брахмана, ему нельзя позволять обманывать других, называя себя брахманом. То же касается и кшатриев. Законодательное собрание должно состоять из брахманов. Сейчас это мечта, но это нужно сделать.
Если у вас не будет хорошо обученных детей, то это как болезнь. Гуру должен думать: «Ко мне пришел этот прекрасный ребенок. Я должен обучить его, чтобы ему не пришлось больше страдать от рождений и смертей». Если крупному бизнесмену, такому, как Бирла, нужен технолог, он нанимает кого-нибудь. Он не ставит на эту работу собственного сына. Технолог — это шудра. Англичане обычно называли их обученными рабочими. Зачем большие университеты приглашают всех? Нет нужды давать образование вайшьям и шудрам. Это пустая трата времени.
Поскольку существует безработица, находится немало демонов, единственная цель которых — это вино и женщины. Это и есть результат всеобщего высшего образования. Дефект современной цивилизации состоит в том, что негодяи являются предметом почитания. Чанакья Панди-та говорит: «Общество, где не в почете негодяи, где сохраняется зерно и где мужья не ссорятся с женами, — такое общество имеет хорошее будущее».
Шрила Прабхупада околдовал нас всех своими милостивыми наставлениями. В заключение он сказал:
— У меня столько мыслей, но жизнь моя подходит к концу.
В конце дня пришел внук почившего Хануман Прасада Поддара из «Гита Пресс», Горакхпур. Сначала ему было сказано, что доктор не велел Прабхупаде принимать посетителей, но когда я вошел в комнату Прабхупады с коробкой манго, которые передал с г-ном Поддаром Джайдаял Дальмия, Прабхупада спросил, кто привез эти фрукты и попросил меня пригласить этого человека. Прабхупада очень душевно спросил, как поживает каждый член семьи. В конце беседы внук попросил разрешения прикоснуться головой к лотосам стоп Прабхупады, и он согласился. Посмотрев на меня Прабхупада сказал:
— Он мне как внук. К нему особое отношение.
Позже молодой человек рассказывал мне, что у его деда и Прабхупады были одинаковые взгляды, но его дед не хотел покидать Индию. Он, впрочем, признал, что Прабхупада сделал в сотни раз больше, чем его дед

----------


## radhadas

Вечером, когда я выразил восхищение книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, Шрила Прабхупада заплакал и сказал:
— Я всего лишь ребенок. Но я старался доставить радость моему Гуру Махарадже. Не я писал. Это все Кришна. Кришна и мой Гуру Махараджа.
Позже Шрила Прабхупада отругал Упендру, что он оставил дверь в свой кабинет открытой. При этом он сказал:
—  Я браню тебя очень строго. Но на самом деле я молюсь Кришне: «Я не могу освободить их. Сделай это Ты».

----------


## radhadas

—  Когда я был один, у меня не было собственности, не было и тревоги. Теперь я не один, и много собственности, и много тревог. Но тревоги все таки не так много. Мой Гуру Махараджа часто говорил: «Нельзя бросать дело, которое можно сделать для Кришны».

----------


## radhadas

«Мои Шримад Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамрита не имеют себе равных в мире. Это драгоценные камни. Их оценил весь мир. Д-р О.Б.Л. Капур хочет, чтобы мы продавали его книги. Зачем? Если мы можем получать по восемьсот рупий за Чайтанья-чаритамриту, зачем нам продавать твои книги по пять рупий? Прабхупада хотел, чтобы ты присоединился, ты не захотел, а теперь приходишь и предлагаешь нам продавать твои книги. Ты цитируешь Рамакришну, но Гуру Махараджа называл его «муркха пуджари». Бон Махараджа тоже стремился к мирскому почету. Поэтому Гуру Махараджа не любил его».
Когда кто-то оставил дверь открытой, Прабхупада проворчал:
— Американцы — избалованные дети.
Шрила Прабхупада о Санджае Ганди:
—  Чанакья Пандита сказал: «Если в лесу есть одно благоухающее дерево, весь лес благоухает. Подобным образом, если в одном дереве в дупле загорится огонь, он может уничтожить весь лес».
Яшоданандане, который вошел и забыл закрыть за собой дверь, Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
—  Ты научился столь многим вещам, но только не закрывать за собой дверь. Когда я был школьником, один мой одноклассник пришел на экзамен и забыл закрыть за собой дверь, и провалился. А другой закрыл дверь и сдал.
«Во Вриндаване все домохозяйки ходили жаловаться Матери Яшоде на несносного Кришну. Она все бросала и слушала. Как обычному человеку понять эту философию? Но Кришна обещает, что каждый, кто будет слушать о Его проказах, будет освобожден».
«В Бенгалии берут горячий рис, немного гхи, лайм и нарезанный портулак и немного красного перца. О! Это так вкусно!»
Днем Шрила Прабхупада не мог переводить потому что шли какие-то ремонтные работы, и электричество отключали. Когда я вошел, я услышал еще и крик ребенка.
— Это проблема нашего общества, — сказал Шрила Прабхупада. — Приходит женщина, и потом они, муж и жена, заводят детей. Они не созданы для духовной жизни. Они приходят за сексом. Они хотят наслаждаться. Они находят себе мужа или жену, занимаются сексом, делают детей, потом меняют мужа или жену. Прямо как собаки, ходят и вынюхивают: одно влагалище, другое... Это не брак. Это провал. Почти все без исключения, такие браки разваливаются. Они не хотят брать ответственность, но хотят секса. Они хотят наслаждаться сексом, а потом укрыться в ИСККОН. Я сказал им все устроить как надо, условия для жизни, все. Живите как благородные люди. Но они не могут. Они совсем не благородны.
Вечером пришел Джайдаял Дальмия со своей семьей. Шрила Прабхупада велел мне прочитать им, как и другим гостям, югославский отчет Гханашьямы. Потом Прабхупада сказал:
—  Мой Гуру Махараджа всегда говорил: «Если вы чисты, множество богатых людей сами упадут к вашим ногам. Зачем вам ходить за ними?»

----------


## radhadas

Во время этой беседы все чувствовали себя очень подавленно. Атмосфера была полна отчаяния. Разговоры Прабхупады об его самадхи и события последних нескольких дней все яснее и яснее указывали на один неоспоримый вывод: Прабхупада нас скоро покинет. Мы обсуждали детали погребальной церемонии, и теперь он спрашивал своих духовных братьев. Каждая такая встреча была прощанием. Когда пришел со своими людьми Нараяна Махараджа, Брахмананда Свами всхлипывал, сидя около кровати Прабхупады, Гопала Кришна тоже. Несколько преданных массировали Прабхупаду около получаса или больше. Трипурари Махараджа массировал ему стопы, Бхагатджи — правую ногу, а я левую руку. Хотя мы посадили Нараяну Махараджу совсем близко к кровати, Прабхупада говорил так тихо, что Нараяне Махарадже пришлось наклоняться, чтобы услышать его.
Прабхупада: Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы проповедовали в Европе. Америка — это было мое желание, а другое мое желание было, чтобы вы все трудились вместе в проповеди.
Нараяна Махараджа: Да, это так.
Прабхупада: Я не терял ни минуты. Я старался изо всех сил, и кое-что мне, похоже, удалось. (Прабхупада чуть не заплакал.) Если мы будем трудиться вместе, тогда, как сказал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, притхивите ачхе йата нагаради-грама имеет большое будущее. Моя жизнь подходит к концу. Я хочу, чтобы вы все простили меня за мои ошибки. Мои духовные братья — когда проповедуешь, бывают какие-то разногласия, какие-то недоразумения. Может быть, я тоже совершал какие-то оскорбления. Пожалуйста, попроси их простить меня. Когда я уйду, сядьте все вместе и решите, как устроить утсаву (пир) в мою честь. Сколько мы сможем заплатить. Что ты думаешь об этом?
Нараяна Махараджа: Все, что вы мне прикажете, я исполню абсолютно искренне. Я считаю вас своим гуру.
Прабхупада: Думаешь, что-то есть не то в моем предложении?
Нараяна Махараджа: Оно великолепно! Так и нужно сделать. Вы создали нечто, и теперь каждый из нас обязан защищать созданное вами. Вы сами научили их. Но в будущем, если все будут сотрудничать с ними, во всем мире совершится нечто грандиозное.
Прабхупада: У них нет ничего такого, что они унаследовали бы. Они рождены в семьях млеччх и яванов. Я научил их, чему смог, и они стараются изо всех сил. Если вы будете работать вместе, весь мир будет ваш. Построено множество больших храмов. Нет недостатка ни в деньгах, ни в людях. И если работать в правильном расположении духа...
Нараяна Махараджа: Да, все должны сотрудничать. И если они действительно смиренны, то все будет хорошо. Что смогу, я сделаю. Если они будут нуждаться в какой-то помощи, я всегда помогу им. Если они позовут меня, если спросят совета, если пригласят меня куда-то приехать, я сделаю все, что в моих силах. Мои силы очень ограничены. Но что могу, я сделаю.
Прабхупада: Сколько наших духовных братьев во Вриндаване?
Нараяна Махараджа: Бон Махараджа наверное там. И Индупати Прабху.
Прабхупада: Я думал о нем, об Индупати.
Нараяна Махараджа: Больше никого там нет.   
Прабхупада: Позови этих двоих — Индупати и Бона Махараджу.
Нараяна Махараджа: Это прекрасное предложение. 
Прабхупада: Ты можешь посидеть немного. Пусть он тоже придет. Все эти недопонимания и споры...
Нараяна Махараджа: Это обычное дело. В этой всемирной проповеди, если даже что-то не так здесь или там, какая разница? Все порядке. Все, что вы сделали, вы сделали для блага всего человеческого общества. Здесь не было вашей личной выгоды, только интересы Бога.
Прабхупада: Все это я сделал благодаря твоим благословениям.
Нараяна Махараджа: Ваши достижения огромны. Теперь все это нужно поддерживать.
Прабхупада: Я не могу говорить. Расскажи им сам. Ты как?
Нараяна Махараджа: Я в порядке. Все они очень полезные и достойные люди. Не беспокойтесь. Думайте теперь о Господе.
Прабхупада: В Маяпуре была большая передряга.
Нараяна Махараджа: Все поправятся. Это сделали какие-то злые люди из каких-то своих соображений. Иногда нас будут отвергать, но это ничего.
Прабхупада: На марш протеста пришло двадцать тысяч людей. Ты слышал?
Нараяна Махараджа: Да, я слышал и очень огорчился. Это устроили коммунисты. Они совершили большую ошибку. Вы ни о чем не беспокойтесь. Теперь они сами обо всем позаботятся. Вы теперь спокойно размышляйте о Господе.
Прабхупада: Ты так влияешь на меня.
Нараяна Махараджа: Как я могу влиять на вас? Я почитаю вас как своего гуру.
Прабхупада: Да, я это знаю.
Нараяна Махараджа: Если мы совершили какие-то оскорбления, пожалуйста, простите нас. Благословите нас, чтобы мы смогли развить в себе привязанность к лотосам стоп Господа.
Прабхупада: Где Шанта Махараджа?
Нараяна Махараджа: Он сейчас в Бенгалии. 
Прабхупада: Когда он уехал?
Нараяна Махараджа: Около месяца назад. Со Мной пришел Ще-шашайи.
Прабхупада: Тот брахмачари?
Нараяна Махараджа: Да, Шешашайи Брахмачари. Он иногда готовил для вас.
Прабхупада: Дай им прасада.
Нараяна Махараджа: Шри-рупа манджари пада. Пой эту песню.
Шешашайи брахмачари запел очень нежно. Потом Нараяна Махараджа спел «Джая Гурудева Джая Прабхупада!»
Прабхупада: Где Тамала? (обратившись к Нараяне Махарадже) От меня остались одни эти кости.
Нараяна Махараджа: Это очень хорошо, что вы вернулись с Запада во Враджабхуми.
Прабхупада: Да, я сказал им, что мое состояние очень плохое. (Тамала Кришне). Ты посоветовался с Нараяной Махараджей?
Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Да, сегодня утром. Бхакти-чару Свами, Бхакти Према Свами и Шридхара Свами ходили к нему. Нараяна Махараджа описал церемонию по случаю ухода вайшнава. 
Нараяна Махараджа: Я рассказал им все, что нужно сделать. И я сказал им, что они могут в любую минуту обратиться ко мне, и я приду и пойду с ними.
Прабхупада: На правой стороне от входа?
Тамала Кришна Махараджа: На левой стороне. Если идешь на встречу с Божеством, то по левую руку.
Прабхупада: Соль на тело?
Нараяна Махараджа: Да, я все им рассказал. Я все устрою.
Тамала Кришна Махараджа: На той же стороне, что и вьясасана, лицом на восток.
Прабхупада: Цветы надо послать в Маяпур для пушпа-самадхи.
Нараяна Махараджа: Да, я и об этом им рассказал. Я сам там буду и сам прослежу за всем. Дай мне знать.
Прабхупада: Шешашайи принял санньясу?
Нараяна Махараджа: Нет, он все еще брахмачари. Весь труд вашей жизни выполнен отлично, ничего не осталось незавершенным. Не о чем беспокоиться. Вы сделали все. Надо им сказать, чтобы они никогда не руководствовались своими эгоистическими интересами. Они должны сделать вашу миссию успешной.
Прабхупада посмотрел на нас и поднял руку, обратив к нам открытую ладонь и сказал:
— Никогда не ссорьтесь между собой. Я дал все указания в моем завещании. Сегодня экадаши. Махапрабху сева идет как надо?
Нараяна Махараджа: Да.
Прабхупада: Мой Махапрабху из Джханси. (Прабхупада раньше жил с Нараяной Махараджей и, когда уезжал во Вриндавану, оставил свое Божество Махапрабху ему.)
Нараяна Махараджа: Да, Махапрабху у нас. Мы очень хорошо Ему поклоняемся.
Прабхупада: Там, в Джханси был хороший шанс, но я почувствовал, что Бхагаван хочет, чтобы я построил что-то большее.
Нараяна Махараджа: Это было лучше. Почему вы должны были оставаться в узких рамках? Бхагаван хотел, чтобы вы проповедовали по всему миру.
Прабхупада: Я думал, что останусь во Вриндаване, но Бхагаван дал мне вдохновение поехать на Запад в возрасте семидесяти лет, и Его воля была исполнена. Сделано нечто огромное.
Нараяна Махараджа: На вас пролилась особая милость Шрилы Рупы Госвами. Особая милость Шри Шри Радха-Дамодары.
Прабхупада: Это что-то! Нищий — и что из этого вышло!               '
В это время прибыл Индумати Прабху.
Индумати: Как вы?
Прабхупада: Я пригласил тебя просто для того, чтобы сообщить, что мой конец близок.
Нараяна Махараджа: Ему трудно говорить, но он мне все уже рассказал. Я перескажу тебе. Он сказал: «Вы все собирайтесь вместе и проповедуйте учение Махапрабху».
Прабхупада: Прежде всего я хочу сказать: простите мне все мои оскорбления. Я никого не хотел обидеть, но когда проповедуешь, приходится иногда говорить что-то такое, что может поранить других. Простите ли вы меня?
Индумати: Да, да.
Нараяна Махараджа: Махараджа, вы не совершили никаких оскорблений. Мы никогда не думали, что вы делаете что-то неправильно. Со своей стороны, благословите нас, мы в этом нуждаемся. Если кого-то оскорбило любое из ваших действий, это его вина.
Индумати: Он только что приехал из Лондона. Почему он отправился в Лондон в таком состоянии?
Нараяна Махараджа: Все правильно. Хорошо, что он снова вернулся во Враджабхуми.
Прабхупада: План состоял в том, чтобы отправиться в кругосветное путешествие. Но приехав в Лондон я почувствовал себя очень и очень плохо.
Нараяна Махараджа: Что вы скажете мне, я передам другим ученикам Прабхупады [Шрилы Бхактисиддханты]. Я перескажу все в точности. И я уверен, что любой поможет этим юношам. Не беспокойтесь ни о чем, просто думайте о Боге.
Прабхупада: Вы составьте список и сколько денег потребуется, чтобы в каждом Матхе и храме была должным образом проведена утсава.
Нараяна Махараджа: Вы все поняли?
Бхакти-чару Махараджа: Да, я понял. Все будет сделано.
Нараяна Махараджа (обращается к Индумати): Я расскажу тебе, что он сказал. Он хочет, чтобы в каждом храме была проведена утсава, и сколько денег потребуется, они заплатят. (Прабхупаде) Не беспокойтесь ни о чем. Все ваши ученики очень расторопны, и они позаботятся обо всем. Теперь они знают ваше желание, и обо всем позаботятся. После того, как вы вдохновили весь мир именем Кришны, у вас все будет успешно. Пойдем.
Прабхупада: Дайте им прасада.
Хамсадута Махараджа начал киртану, а я дал Шриле Прабхупаде четки. Вокруг него столпилось человек пятнадцать-двадцать преданных. Атмосфера была переполнена ожиданием. Общее настроение последних дней можно описать как нарастающая безнадежность по поводу того, что Шрила Прабхупада останется с нами. Он постепенно сократил и то небольшое количество жидкости, которое потреблял до сих пор. Теперь он пьет только чаранамриту. Открыто обсуждаются приготовления к самад-хи и погребальной церемонии. Прабхупада сам, похоже, начисто отказался от мысли бороться за жизнь.
Нараяна Махараджа: (щупая пульс Прабхупады) Пульс в порядке. Сознание ваше ясно, и пульс в порядке. Если вам придется по воле Господа уйти, вы уйдете превосходно. Махараджа, позвольте нам сейчас уйти. Я снова приду.
Прабхупада: Благословите меня. (Тамала Кришне Махарадже) Ты отправишь их на машине?
Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Да, Прабхупада. Бхакти-чару, отвези их.
Индумати: Все это желание Прабхупады.
Прабхупада: Кто в Имлитале? (Храм, где Прабхупада некоторое время жил).
Нараяна Махараджа: Никого из учеников Прабхупады там нет.
Они ушли, а Прабхупада лег отдохнуть.

----------


## radhadas

«Когда я был маленьким, один друг моего отца посоветовал ему отправить меня в Англию, чтобы я стал юристом, поскольку я был очень умным. Но отец сказал, что никогда не отправит меня учиться к млечч-хам. Когда я стал юношей, мне понравилась эта мысль, и я все думал, почему мой отец не отправил меня учиться? Почему было не отправиться в Англию, не жениться на белой женщине и не родить белых детей? Я думал, что все равно как-нибудь поеду в Англию и женюсь на англичанке. Когда я в Лондоне гулял по утрам около юридического колледжа, я думал: «Теперь у меня тысячи белых детей, причем без всякой белой жены». Если бы я стал адвокатом, я был бы превосходным адвокатом, и приводил бы разнообразные аргументы и так, и эдак. Как японцы умеют правильно бить. Я приводил аргументы, как приемы каратэ».

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада: Почему же не воспользоваться этой возможностью? Это было бы очень престижно — в Дели. Киртанананда Махараджа, что вы об этом думаете? Устраивайте конференции одну за другой, приглашайте много гостей, сделайте что-нибудь до моего ухода. Чтобы я мог что-то увидеть. Бог один, и Он — личность, Он Кришна, и мы должны следовать тому, что говорит Кришна. Тогда наша жизнь станет успешной. Согласно нашим шастрам ум предназначен для размышлений. Он не дает никакого определенного знания. Мой ум работает так, а ваш этак. Никакого определенного вывода. Таков результат умствования. Гита говорит: манах — шаштханиндрияни. Духовная искра связана умом и чувствами и ведет тяжкую борьбу на материальном плане.
Прабхупада позвал сына Писимы и попросил его рассказать как народ в Калькутте посещает наш храм, нравится ли он людям.
Сейчас всем нравится наш прасадам. Он очень хорош. Я сам его не ем, но я слышал о нем и очень доволен. Быть удовлетворенным, когда другие вкушают хороший прасадам, это тоже бхаджана.

----------


## radhadas

К вечеру к Прабхупаде пришла делегация Гаудия-вайшнавов возглавляемая Пури Махараджей. Выразить свое почтение явились Ашрама Махараджа, Ананда прабху и множество преданных из Вишакха-патнама и Раджахмундри. Они беседовали со Шрилой Прабхупадой, пели для него и даже массировали его тело. Прабхупада попросил у них прощения за все оскорбления, которые он мог совершить, и назвал самого себя маха-патитой. Они тут же поправили его, сказав, что он — ма-ха-патита-павана.
Ашрама Махараджа: Ты вечный правитель. Ты будешь управлять нами, бранить нас, вести нас.
Прабхупада: Простите все мои оскорбления. Я возгордился своим богатством.
Духовные братья Прабхупады: Нет, ты никогда не гордился. Богатство и успех пришли к тебе когда ты начал проповедовать. Это благословение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Шри Кришны. Здесь и речи нет об оскорблении.
Прабхупада: В шастрах сказано: духкха, страдание, есть род аскезы. Поэтому можно только приветствовать, что человек может совершать эту аскезу и тем очиститься. Теперь простите меня.
Шрила Прабхупада попросил Пури Махараджу помочь открыть храм в Бхуванешваре.
Пури Махараджа: Твое тело божественно. Тиртха Махараджа пролежал пятнадцать дней без сознания в больнице. А ты находишься в полном сознании. Это признак твоей божественности.
Во время этой беседы Шрила Прабхупада рассказал чудесный анекдот:
—  Однажды выбирали жениха. Родственники невесты спрашивают: «Кто он?» Им говорят: «Он доктор». Они спросили: «Какой он доктор - доктор философии или доктор медицины»? А те отвечают: «Нет, нет, нет. Какая чепуха. Он куда больший доктор — он кон-дуктор».

----------


## radhadas

— Это моя жизнь. Очень хорошо. Продажа будет продолжаться. Это жизнь. Жизнь заключается не в костях и испражнениях. На самом деле мы должны заботится о жизненной силе. Апареям и джива бхутам. Жизненная сила, которая наполняет кости. Есть целая наука о том как поддерживать жизнь в костях. Хиранькашипу тоже так делал. Так что заботьтесь о костях пока возможно, но настоящая жизнь не в них. Всегда помните об этом. Медицинская наука считает что жизнь находиться в костях, плоти и испражнениях. Они ничего не понимают. Апареям — не бесполезное — низшее. Настоящая жизнь — джива бхутам. Печатайте книги. Я предусмотрел в своем завещании половину на печать, а половину тратьте как хотите. Каждую английскую книгу переводите на все языки. У нас достаточный запас. Большое спасибо. Харе Кришна. Повторяйте Харе Кришна.
Прабхупада позвал свою сестру и ил с нею на бенгали.
Прабхупада (обращаясь с сестре): Раньше я слышал, что тебя не пускали в комнату. Если я оскорбил тебя, я прошу, чтобы ты простила меня. (Обращаясь к стоящему рядом Бхакти-чару Махараджу) Она не просто моя сестра, она моя духовная сестра. Она приняла харинама дикшу от Бхактисиддханты. Если мы совершаем оскорбление по отношению к любому вайшнаву, это не хорошо. Поэтому, пожалуйста, попроси ее простить меня. Я все время пью сок, но я хотел бы и поесть чего-нибудь. Чего? Сегодня я собираюсь поесть чего-нибудь твердого. Неважно, будет это для меня хорошо или плохо. Хуже уже не будет. Она вайшнави и это будет хорошо для меня.
Наверно я немного загордился своими богатством и успехом. Вот Господь и поубавил мне гордости. Если у тебя нет тела, то чем гордиться?
Бхакти-чару Махараджа: Шрила Прабхупада, все что вы делали, вы делали для Кришны.
Прабхупада: Может быть, но в этом мире совершаешь оскорбления даже не зная об этом.
Бхакти-чару Махараджа: Вы не Можете совершить оскорбления, Шрила Прабхупада. Вы любимец Бога, как же вы можете совершить оскорбления?
Прабхупада: Я немного вспыльчив. Я часто употреблял такие слова как «мошенник» и «негодяй» и т.д. Я никогда не шел на компромисс. Про меня говорили «курул нийе прачара». Проповедь с мотыгой. Курул в одной руке, Бхагаватам в другой. Вот как я проповедовал. В общем, устройте ее и позаботьтесь о ней.
Позже пришел Кришнадаса Бабаджи и пел киртану для Прабхупады. Присутствовал также Ашрама Махараджа, ученик Госвами Махараджа. Прабхупада лежал в кровати, а они сидели рядом на стульях. Потом Прабхупада проповедовал им.
Присутствовало много преданных и Рамешвара Махараджа, пользуясь случаем показал фотографии картин из нового Шримад Бхагаватам, Песни Десятой, второй части, а также фотографии открытия храма Рукмини-Дваракадиши на Фиджи.
Прабхупада (обращаясь к своим духовным братьям): Я дал им философию индийской культуры и американских денег. Весь мир изменится. Не держите индийскую культуру взаперти и не транжирьте американские деньги на чувственное удовольствие. Кришна дает им разум.
Затем Гопала Кришна представил «Научную основу сознания Кришны» на хинди. Эту книгу будут распространять на конференции.
Рамешвара Махараджа задал важный вопрос касательно политики ББТ на будущее. Может ли ББТ собирать в один том под твердой обложкой и опубликовать различные статьи, лекции, дискуссии и беседы Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы таким образом сохранить их. Прабхупада сказал: «Да»!
После ухода духовных братьев Прабхупады Киртанананда Свами попытался заставить Прабхупаду принять лекарства.

----------


## radhadas

После ухода духовных братьев Прабхупады Киртанананда Свами попытался заставить Прабхупаду принять лекарства.
Киртанананда Махараджа: Мать Яшода могла забыть, что Кришна — Бог, и заставлять Его есть. К сожалению моя любовь не так велика. Я не могу забыть, что вы мой духовный учитель.
Прабхупада: Я делаю твою работу.
И вот настало время Шриле Прабхупаде принять прасадам. Писима с большой любовью приготовила пять блюд — кхичхари, шукта (тушеная), жареные баклажаны, цветная капуста, чатни. Киртанананда Свами хотел сказать, что если Прабхупада съест все это, то он, Киртанананда Свами умрет. Он боялся, что Прабхупаде станет плохо, если он съест такую тяжелую пищу.
Киртанананда Махараджа: Вы обладаете запредельным знанием. Вы можете делать что пожелаете.
Прабхупада: Да.
Киртанананда Махараджа: Но с медицинской точкой зрения, это нехорошо.
Прабхупада: Отстань! С медицинской точки зрения ты не можешь даровать жизнь мертвому телу. И тогда ты начинаешь верить в чудеса. Это не имеет никакого отношения к медицине. Медицина не даст тебе возможности вдохнуть жизнь в мертвое тело. Мое тело уже мертво. И не в твоих силах даровать мне жизнь. Это не яд. Переварится в свое время. Дайте мне поесть что есть. А потом [возвращайтесь и] пойте.
Преданные потянулись к выходу, чтобы дать возможность Шриле Прабхупаде поесть.
Прабхупада: Если бы я даже думал, что принимаю яд, мертвое тело уже отравлено. Мертвому телу все едино — яд или амброзия.
Киртанананда Махараджа: Но Шрила Прабхупада, ваше тело не мертво. Оно очень даже живо.
Прабхупада: Лучше молись Кришне если ты веришь в чудо. С медицинской наукой покончено.
Потом Шрила Прабхупада сел в кровати и перед ним поставили поднос. Он начал есть. С ним остались: Упендра, Бхакти-чару Махараджа, Шатадханья Махараджа, Хари-шаури и я.
Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Вкусно?
Прабхупада: Помаленьку.
Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Я думаю, это Кришна послал ее [Писиму]. Мы ведь ее не звали.
Прабхупада: Поэтому я и ем. Принесите мне лаван-баскар.
Первый раз за много месяцев Шрила Прабхупада ел так охотно. Закончив, он принял лаван-баскар и лег. Киртанананда Свами вернулся в комнату.
Прабхупада: С медициной покончено.

----------


## radhadas

Когда раньше Шрила Прабхупада говорил с Кришнадасой Бабаджи, он попросил прощения за все оскорбления. Кроме того он сказал:
—  Они [мои духовные братья] должны помочь в проповеди по всему миру. Когда я уйду, не останется никого, кто был бы их благожелателем. Поэтому помогайте им, если можете. Когда Прабхупада [Шрила Бхактисиддханта] захотел, чтобы я писал на английском, я думал: «Как я смогу?» А потом кто-то сказал: «Пиши, что можешь, а Кришна поможет тебе».
Беседуя с Кришадасой Бабаджи Шрила Прабхупада прославил своих учеников:
—  Одно лишь [скажу] о моих учениках: что бы я не сказал, они принимаю это совершенно искренне. Благодаря этому движение будет продолжаться.

----------


## radhadas

Гуру-крипа Махараджа подумывал о покупке земли здесь, во Вриндаване для устройства санньяси-ашрама. Я спросил у Его Божественной Милости о том, каков его план. Он ответил:
—  Санньяси-ашрам - это не хорошая мысль. Это сахаджия — сидеть и есть. Есть разные типы сахаджий, но все они очень отрешенные. Наши люди должны активно проповедовать, как Хамсадута Махараджа. Мы не поощряем ленивого сидения, уединенной бхаджаны. Сахаджий, они придумывают столько историй о том, что высшим видом благочестивой деятельности является кормление святых во Вриндаване. А единственные святые личности — это они сами. Они сидят, едят и сплетничают. Такой-то — тоже сахаджия, поэтому он и говорит о Рамакришне. Такой-то [другой житель Вриндаваны] — сахаджия номер один. Просто
общайтесь с ним, чтобы получить от него какое-то служение. В то же время будьте с ним очень осторожны, чтобы он не эксплуатировал вас. Во Вриндаване девяносто процентов — сахаджии. Бхактивинода их отвергал.

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Прабхупада получил письмо от Сатсварупы Махараджи, насчет будущей книги «Без Кришны ничего не удается», в которой тот предполагал покритиковать некоторых людей. Наставления Прабхупады снова указали нам линию, направление нашей проповеди:
—  Думаю, что это не очень хорошая мысль. Вы должны подходить позитивно, вместо того, чтобы нападать на других. Этими нападками вы только наживете себе врагов. Мы можем критиковать устно, но не записывать этого. Давайте делом докажем, что все остальные промахнулись. Критиковать — это значит придавать значение противнику Харе Кришна. Наша критика состоит в том, что как только мы видим что-то вне сознания Кришны, мы отвергаем это. Негодяй хорош до тех пор, пока не начнет говорить. Это как рис — сдавите одну рисинку, и если она твердая, вы поймете, что весь рис еще не готов. Так и здесь, по одному слову «вероятно» вы можете определить, что они провалились. Есть такая бенгальская поговорка: «Если убьешь скунса, твоя рука будет дурно пахнуть», поэтому, если вы нападаете на других, то дурной запах перенесется на вас. Оставайтесь порядочными людьми. Почему я должен стараться понять философию такого-то? Я заранее знаю, что она бессмысленна. Я не придаю ей никакого значения. Поэтому я говорю: «Я его не знаю». Пусть ваши собеседники представят вам философию такого-то , и тогда вы можете разгромить ее. Давите ее ногой, иначе ваша рука будет дурно пахнуть. Другими словами, если кто-то произносит имя такого-то, вы можете спросить: «А в чем его философия?» А потом разгромить ее.

----------


## radhadas

Когда Прабхупада просыпается по утрам, он часто благодарит меня:
—  Только благодаря твоей заботе насекомые не беспокоили меня, и я смог выспаться.
Когда он просыпается, обычно около 6 утра, он открывает глаза и смотрит на меня. Спустя какое-то время он протягивает руки, и я поднимаю его и сажаю. Затем я сажусь позади него и чешу ему спину, на которой видны отпечатки от лежания. В это время он обычно что-нибудь говорит.
Сегодня утром я рассказал ему о последнем посещении Бхаванандой Махараджей и Ачьютанандой Махараджей храма Радха-раманы.
Пуджари сказал им, что он молится о том, чтобы в следующей жизни они получили возможность служить Радха-рамане. Бхавананда Махараджа не ответил, но про себя подумал: «Я молюсь, чтобы ты в следующей жизни мог проповедовать по всему миру». Прабхупада прокомментировал это так:
— Мировой судья приехал в деревню. Это был молодой человек. Деревенские жители думали, что высшее начальство — это полицейский инспектор, поэтому одна старушка благословила судью: «Дорогой мальчик, ты станешь полицейским инспектором». Я бы сказал этому Госвами в храме Радха-раманы: «Они уже лучше, чем ты».

----------


## radhadas

Потом Прабхупада позвал Рамакришну и Акшаянанду Махараджу. Он попросил Рамакришну помочь с управлением и попробовать экономить деньги. Прабхупада пообещал, что Акшаянанда Махараджа не будет вмешиваться. Рамакришна горячо хотел предложить, как увеличить сбор пожертвований, но Прабхупада сказал:
— Собрать деньги не так трудно, а вот сохранить их — это требует разума. Это трудно. Я думаю, это и есть максимум. По крайней мере, для меня этот так. Мы не зарабатываем. Мы молим, а Кришна дает. Все, что мы имеем, послано нам Кришной. Теперь самое трудное — поддержать наше престижное положение. В Дели, на Лои Базаре есть пенджабский магазин. Все блюда, которые там продаются, сделаны на самом лучшем гхи. Всякий раз, как я проходил мимо, я видел там не меньше пятидесяти покупателей. Из этого вывод: если у вас хороший товар, покупатели придут.
Рамакришна Прабху предложил работать с премьер-министром, но Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
—  Мы не хотим стать премьер-министром. Мы выкинули все это. Даже если нам предложат, мы не согласимся. Но мы можем вести премьер-министра ко благу всего мира.
«Мошенники не знают, как что делать. Как тот человек, которому приказали сделать изваяние Шивы, а у него получилась обезьяна».
«Мой Гуру Махараджа часто говорил: «Если бы я мог зачинать сознающих Крину детей, я бы зачал сотню детей». Современные люди не могут поддержать даже одного ребенка».
«Выбор политических партий. Эта сторона испражнений или та. Они думают: эти испражнения уже подсохли, они лучше».
Когда Прабхупада уже собирался отправиться наверх спать, я заметил, что хорошо менять место, даже в пределах одного дома.
— Да, даже святые мудрецы, которые жили в пещерах, поднимались на ночь в горы.
Я сказал:                                                                                           .
— Шрила Прабхупада, вы святой нашего времени.
— Я стараюсь. Во всяком случае, я не человек «вероятности».

----------


## radhadas

После обеда Шрила Прабхупада говорил снова о Планетарии. Пытаясь понять, как самолет летит из Лос-Анджелеса в Индию, я завел энергичную дискуссию со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Прабхупада совершенно сбил меня с толку своим замечанием:
— Ты предубежден.
Позже, уже днем, я все равно чувствовал беспокойство, в основном из-за своего настроения спорщика, которое я проявил раньше, во время дискуссии. Я чувствовал, что, пожалуй, оскорбительно много задавал вопросов, поэтому я вошел и принес извинения. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что ничего страшного, мы просто дискутировали о сложном предмете. Через некоторое время Прабхупада снова позвал меня в свою комнату и сказал:
— Почему ты подумал, что я оскорблен?
Похоже, мой способ мыслить встревожил Прабхупаду. Он сказал:
— В воздухе теперь витает беспокойство. Я не могу переводить. Эта ситуация породила чувства, которые очень трудно понять.
Наверное, я смогу определить их как то, что я стал более сознающим Кришну.
Вместо того, чтобы переводить, Прабхупада велел мне позвать следующих лиц: Бхакти Прему Свами и Яшоданандану Свами. Завязался разговор, подобный тому, что Прабхупада вел со мной после обеда. Наш вопрос о том, как согласуется описание Джамбудвипы из Шримад Бхага-ватам с путешествием на запад от Лос Анджелеса до Индии, оставался, похоже, без ответа. Однако Прабхупада настаивал, что мы уперлись в незначительную вещь, в «каплю воды» (прабхупадовское определение Тихого Океана).                                               
—  Вы со своей экспериментальной логикой не можете понять. Это непостижимо. Просто примите шастры. Истинное понимание приходит только по милости духовного учителя. Вы не можете втиснуть описания, данные в Шримад Бхагаватам в рамки вашего знания. Наш Нарада Муни ходил на Вайкунтху. Вернувшись он рассказал сапожнику, что там слон проходит через игольное ушко. И сапожник сказал: «О, Нараяна так велик!» А ученый брахман сказал: «Все это выдумки!» Нарада тогда спросил сапожника: «Как ты поверил, что слон может пройти через игольное ушко?» «Почему бы нет? — ответил сапожник. — Мы сидим под баньяновым деревом. На нем много плодов, и в каждом из них много семян, и из каждого семечка может вырасти огромное баньяновое дерево». Все непостижимо, а эти мошенники хотят все представить постижимым. Не гордитесь своим так называемым образованием. В нем нет никакой ценности.
Шрила Прабхупада дал нам духовное решение материального вопроса.
Раньше, днем, Прабхупада вдруг сказал:
—  Я знаю, что Бхавананда Махараджа не хочет, чтобы женщины приезжали в Маяпур. Но почему? Они могут научиться прясть.
Я спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду, можно ли домохозяевам жить вместе в Маяпуре. Он ответил:
— Почему нет, если они соблюдают заповеди?
Тогда я спросил, как быть с сексуальной жизнью во Вриндаване и Маяпуре. Прабхупада сказал:
—  Вриндавана для отрешенных. Но в Маяпуре можно, в рамках наших заповедей.

----------


## radhadas

Пробудившись от ночного отдыха, Прабхупада открыл глаза и сказал:
—  Они летят из Лос-Анджелеса. Все вы подумайте об этом. Я потом тебе скажу.
Шрила Прабхупада имел в виду вопросы, которые мы еще не решили: если мир не круглый, а является частью Джамбудвипы, которая, в свою очередь, представляет собой сердцевину гигантского лотоса Бху-мандалы, то как самолеты летают из Лос-Анджелеса на Гавайи, в Токио и в Индию. Объяснение ученых состоит в том, что самолет облетает вокруг земли. Но согласно Шримад Бхагаватам нет планеты Земля, парящей в космосе. А есть Бхаратаварша с ее семью континентами и океанами и Гималайскими горами. Бросив этот вызов, Шрила Прабхупада снова погрузился в сон. Когда он снова проснулся, он начал объяснять ответ.
—  Они просто зашорены и не могут выйти за пределы своих представлений. Они обусловлены и обречены возвращаться. Они не могут пойти дальше определенного предела.
Я сказал Прабхупаде, что мы принимаем эту точку зрения, но это не отвечает на вопрос. Прабхупада, однако, возразил, что именно отвечает.
—   У вас предвзятое мнение. Вы обусловлены имеющимися представлениями о том, как все устроено.
Он сказал, что я потому не могу понять, что принимаю научные предрассудки.
— Это бык, запряженный в жернова. Он привязан и просто ходит по кругу. Каждый привязан. Они не могут выйти за предела своих представлений, и они не способны двигаться по желанию, они как бык, который не может выйти из протоптанной им канавы. Как может колодезная лягушка понять океан? Они говорят, что Гималайские горы имеют высоту восемь с половиной километров. А в Шримад Бхагаватам сказано: сто тридцать километров. Вы наврали, что были на луне. Как я могу вам верить? Вы хотите объяснить всю вселенную, но как я могу верить вам? Кто соврал однажды, будет и дальше врать. Благородный человек должен сказать: «Я не знаю». Но они не благородные люди. Они просто шалопаи. Как можно им верить? Я сам видел эту гору в Швейцарии, но вы не можете увидеть. Там разбивается много самолетов. В Шримад Бхагаватам сказано, что великие цари пересекали Гималаи. Но самолеты падают. Раньше говорили, что мир плоский. Потом Галилей сказал, что он круглый, и за это был повешен. Они не знали, и он не знал. А наше наше знание не меняется, потому что оно совершенно. Если есть какие-то перемены, значит нет совершенства.

----------


## radhadas

2 июля
«Я думал о том, как мне повезло, что я родился в семье преданных и с рождения был окружен преданными. Один мой старый друг, ему тогда было семьдесят лет, чудесный преданный, его звали Нандулал. Его жена умерла, и он в семьдесят лет женился вновь. Раньше люди женились ив восемьдесят, если у них никого не было. Он был ходатай по делам. Иногда, поскольку он был так стар, он, кланяясь, засыпал в таком положении часа на два, на три. Вчера я думал о нем. Когда я думаю о нем, я чувствую очищение. В те времена все были преданными. Маллики, хотя и содержали проституток, все же были преданными. Каждое утро, перед тем, как сесть за завтрак, они шли в храм повидать Радха-Говинду. Они предлагали на огромном подносе разные вкусные вещи: качори, ручи — очень хрумкие (хрустящие). И Маллики сами ничего не ели, а раздавали все это соседям. Вот какая у меня была школа. Всему, что я сейчас ввел, я научился в детстве. Я просто повторял то, чему научился тогда. Кроме написания книг, что я делаю по приказу своего Гуру Махараджи. В возрасте двенадцати лет я был инициирован профессиональным гуру, но впоследствии я отказался от него. Такого профессионального гуру надо оставить, есть такое указание. Служанки тоже имели гуру. Им платили по три рупии в месяц, и они работали в нескольких домах. Денег им не хватало, и они подрабатывали проституцией».
Я сказал, что ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады очень повезло, потому что он обеспечил их всем необходимым — прекрасные храмы, где можно жить, и книги, полные философии.
—  Вы самый любящий отец, ведь Вы заботитесь о нас всеми средствами.
Шрила Прабхупада ответил:
— Потому я и стараюсь сделать все это для своих детей, ведь они способны почувствовать это.
Приготовившись подняться наверх на ночь, Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
—  Всякий, кто старается сделать благо для другого, будет почтен в трех мирах. Локанам хита-карунау три-бхуване. А я стараюсь сделать благо всему человечеству. Почему бы меня не почитать?

----------


## radhadas

Когда снова пришел Вриндабан Чандра, Шрила Прабхупада сурово выбранил его за безответственность, отсутствие хороших качеств и неспособность. Его мать получила в наследство одну пятую дома на Махатма Ганди Роуд, но два ее сына, особенно М.М. (Матхура Мохан) не оказали ей покровительства, и их заставили уйти. Деньги от продажи их доли были положены в банк, и она не могла получить их. Прабхупада был в ярости, что они даже не могут защитить мать. Прабхупада объяснил, что именно поэтому он был так обеспокоен тем, что ей дали квартиру на Панчшил, потому что он знал, что они потеряют ее, не смогут распорядиться правильно. Они были очень невезучие. Прабхупада объяснил, что везение требует благочестия в прежних жизнях. Если благочестия не было, человеку не повезет, даже если он будет работать изо всех сил. Потом Прабхупада обсудил книжные дела. Вриндабан просто сидел и говорил о территории и комиссионных, но где был сам бизнес? Он практически ничего не платил, но книг набрал больше чем на двадцать пять тысяч рупий, а сейчас он толковал о том, чтобы забрать комиссионные Гарга-муни, чтобы оплатить свои счета. Прабхупада пришел в ярость и назвал его бабой, не способной ни на какое дело. Прабхупада сказал ему, что с этого дня и впредь книги будут продаваться только за наличные. Прабхупада сказал:
— Я даю тебе шанс. Если ты заплатишь, все благоприятные условия сохранятся.
После его ухода Прабхупада посетовал, что М.М. оказался таким плохим.
— Теперь он коммунист. Но все таки, говорят, что он строгий вегетарианец и поклоняется Кришне. Он был красивым, очень умным, хорошим преданным, у него было прекрасное будущее. Но после моего ухода дурное общение разрушило его. Общение чрезвычайно важно.
После обеда я прочитал Шриле Прабхупаде отчет Харикеши, который доставил Его Божественной Милости большое удовольствие. Услышав, как прославляет и благодарит его Харикеша, Прабхупада сказал:
—  Люди, мои ученики благодарят меня за то, что я сделал для них. Не думаю, что это официально. Зачем бы вам был нужен нищий индиец? Это происходит потому, что вы обрели жизнь. Не думаю, что для них это просто формальность.
Вечером Шрила Прабхупада снова позвал Вриндабан Чандру и проповедовал ему. Он особенно просил его уговорить брата приехать повидаться с Прабхупадой. Было ясно, что Прабхупада очень разочарован своим старшим сыном, который обладал прекрасными качествами, но растрачивал свою жизнь попусту. Прабхупада сказал:
—  Пусть он присоединится к нашему движению. Он не женат, поэтому он может присоединиться.
Прабхупада начал пересказывать истории из своей ранней семейной жизни. При этом он колебался: «Я санньяси, а это семейные дела...» Но затем Шрила Прабхупада, который есть личность абсолютно нездешняя, начал рассказывать истории, внешне проявляя при этом чувства, обычные для всех домохозяев. Подобным образом Господь Рама, Всевышний, внешне проявлял такую привязанность к Своей супруге Сите и зависимость от нее, что иногда, казалось, впадал в тоску.
Прабхупада рассказывал:
— Я ехал с ним (Матхура Моханом Де) на трамвае. Он был совсем маленьким. Это было в Бомбее. И тут появилась свадебная процессия, и он спросил: «Что это?» Я объяснил ему, что это свадьба. Тогда он спросил: «Папа, а ты тоже женат?» И все люди в трамвае засмеялись. Все вайшнавы любили его — Шридхара Махараджа, Бон Махараджа. Мой Гуру Махараджа обращался с ним как с внуком. На Джанмаштами он даже воды не пил. Он даже падал в обморок. Мои духовные братья говорили: «Иди попроси милости Гуру Махараджи». И он ходил к Гуру Махарадже, кланялся и говорил: «Гуру Махараджа, пожалуйста, дайте мне свою милость, дайте мне милость».                                             
С чувством говоря о своем сыне Прабхупада, казалось, был охвачен этими мыслями. Показывая свою любовь, он говорил младшему сыну, Вриндабану:
—  Постарайся привести его ко мне. Скажи ему, что я хочу увидеть его в свои последние дни.
Потом Прабхупада рассказывал о своей бывшей жене, какая она была верная и добрая, но совсем лишена разума. И ее испортили.
— Когда мы жили в доме моего тестя, мне выделили отдельную комнату. Как-то я пришел вечером домой. Ее мать подала мне качори и сингхары (самосы) из магазина. Я подумал: «С чего бы это?» Она сказала: «Повар сегодня заболел». Но сама она не готовила. Тогда я подумал: «Хорошо, что мы не живем здесь все время, а то ее еще больше испортили бы».
Сын Шрилы Прабхупады был весьма растроган тем, с каким чувством он говорил о его матери. В конце концов, Прабхупада оставил свою семью, чтобы принять санньясу. Шрила Прабхупада позволил себе внешне выражать обычные мирские чувства. Прабхупада всегда говорил, что отверг свою семью. Но эту неделю он посвятил заботе о них — материальной и духовной. Вриндабан спросил, будут ли еще какие-нибудь наставления. Прабхупада сказал:
— Постарайся поправить свое экономическое положение. Ты семейный человек, поэтому ты должен обеспечить будущее своих детей.
Два дня Прабхупада был простужен. Он принимал лекарство под названием «Пурнарнава», чтобы поскорее поправиться.

6 ИЮЛЯ

Шрила Прабхупада позвал Вриндабан Чандру в сад и проповедовал ему полтора часа о том, что такое быть преданным. После обеда Шрила Прабхупада снова проповедовал ему.
Лондонские преданные прислали Шриле Прабхупаде кубок, сделанный из серебра и золота. Сегодня Прабхупада пил из него. Я спросил, улучшает ли он вкус питья. Прабхупада ответил:
— Материальный вкус — это сексуальная жизнь. Карми думают, что смена партнера улучшит вкус. Или что будет лучше, когда они примут новое тело. На самом деле, благодаря удаче человек находит гуру, а по милости гуру он получает Кришну. Чтобы стать удачливым, надо соблюдать заповеди. Человек сам строит свою судьбу. Но если он остается подобным животному, никакой удачи ему не видать.

----------


## radhadas

Страдая от множества укусов москитов, я пошел в ванную комнату, где они меня покусали, и сдуру убил множество насекомых. Однако сознание подсказывало мне, что я делаю что-то не так. Я пошел и спросил у Шрилы Прабхупады.
—  Тебе не следовало убивать их. Это несчастные создания. Лучше просто при помощи сетки не давать им кусать себя.
— Но в умывальнике как я могу использовать сетку?
— Все же лучше их не убивать. Но после того, как они тебя укусили, можно их убить.
— Это по карме я должен так делать?
— Если ты преданный, занятый служением, то это простительно. — Ответил Прабхупада. — Вот почему надо быть преданным.
Чувствуя себя довольно плохо, я начал повторять мантру Харе Кришна, потому что сказано, что кто повторяет Харе Кришна тот избавляется от всех видов грехов, даже от греха убийства старших. Потом я полил Шримати Туласи деви и обошел вокруг нее, потому что сказано, что делая так человек избавляется от всех грехов, даже от греха убийства брахмана. Я дал обет никогда больше умышленно не убивать беспомощные создания просто ради собственного благополучия.

----------


## radhadas

2 мая
Сегодня утром разговор вращался вокруг плачевного состояния брака в нашем Обществе. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Поскольку и муж, и жена имели секс с другими до брака, они никогда не будут привязаны друг к другу. Менталитет женщины таков, что она будет всегда помнить своего первого мужчину. Поэтому в ведической культуре принято очень рано выдавать девушек замуж. Тогда, достигнув зрелости и почувствовав половое влечение, она начнет жить с мужем. В Индии и мужья, и жены, и дети здоровы и счастливы». Жене Прабхупады было двенадцать лет, когда ее выдали замуж за него.
Прабхупада сказал, что он исследовал менталитет западных мужчин и понял, почему они не хотят жениться. Он рассказал об одном молодом человеке, плотнике, который пришел к Шриле Прабхупаде, когда тот впервые посетил Нью-Йорк. В разговоре Шрила Прабхупада предложил ему жениться, но юноша ответил, что не может найти хорошей жены, что он не доверяет женщинам. Ему было удобнее иметь просто подружку.
—  Если молоко можно купить на рынке, — заключил Шрила Прабхупада, — зачем держать корову?

----------


## radhadas

Оттуда мы на машине отправились в Ришикеш. Погода была очень хорошая, просто превосходная, и ныло так прохладно, что Прабхупада даже набросил чадар. По дороге, говоря о тиртхах, Прабхупада сказал, что Праяг — это раджа-тиртха, то есть «царь святых мест», и что другого такого места нет во всех трех мирах. Оно существует с незапамятных времен, по крайней мере со времен воплощения Мохини-мурти. Ришикеш красив, он стоит на Ганге и окружен зелеными предгорьями. В этом месте Ганга течет очень быстро, и по берегам реки разбросаны многочисленные ашрамы.
Нас приветствовали Тривикрама Свами и Прамана Свами, которые препроводили нас на моторном катере в Сварга Ашрам. Эта гостиница Шри Д.П. Манделии — лучшая в Ришикеше, как нам сказали. Это было чудесное место, и Прабхупада был очень доволен. Он тут же приказал купить качори и джалеби и с удовольствием съел их. Потом он велел набрать воды из середины Ганги. Поскольку добывать глиняные горшки было слишком долго, я схватил термос и бросился выполнять приказ. Сплавав до середины реки и обратно, я возвратился ко времени, когда Его Божественная Милость обычно принимал массаж. Когда я вошел в его комнату, с меня капала вода. Шрила Прабхупада с большим удовольствием попил холодной, чистой воды из Ганги и тут же отрыгнул. Он сказал, что такая отрыжка есть признак того, что желудок принял воду. Потом Прабхупада велел нам набрать в ведра воды из Ганги и поставить ее на солнце, чтобы она нагрелась для омовения. Эта священная река полна благословений!
В одном из блюд, поданных на обед, оказалось слишком много гхи. Прабхупада посетовал, но не на излишек гхи, а на то, что нет перца. Он сказал, что если даже гхи слишком много, но есть перец, то проблем с пищеварением не будет. Прабхупада предложил нам нанять местного повара, чтобы он готовил для преданных. Он сказал, чтобы мы не питались в гостинице и не покупали гостиничную пищу для ежедневного питания. Вспомнив, что повар просто забыл положить перец в пищу, Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что из-за того, что мы много занимались сексом в прежней жизни, мы физически и умственно превратились в ноль, в безмозглое ничто. Единственная надежда для нас — это сознание Кришны, которое лежит за пределами как физического, так и ментального.

----------


## radhadas

Шриле Прабхупаде поднесли экземпляр книги «Совершенные вопросы, совершенные ответы». Ему очень понравилась картинка, изображающая, как гопи подталкивают Радхарани к Кришне. Он сказал:
—  Женщины обычно очень ревнивы. Но здесь, в духовном мире, в основе всего лежит сева.
Вчера приходили учителя-последователи Махариши Махеш Йоги. Их ожидало словесное избиение со стороны Прабхупады и преданных, хотя мы не знали, что они из ашрама Махеш Йоги. Сегодня мы узнали, что Махариши сказал, что если Прабхупада чувствует себя неважно, ему следует дать себе полный отдых.
Даршаны Прабхупады с пять до шести вечера довольно быстро стали главным событием в Ришикеше. У опоздавших вообще не было шанса войти, потому что комната была не очень велика. Неудивительно, что люди рвались на эти встречи: проповедь Прабхупады повергает в изумление! Она абсолютно абсолютна! Его Божественная Милость бьет в одну точку:
— Слово Кришны надо принять «как есть».
Кришна — это стандарт, который принимают все великие ачарьи. И ни у кого не возникло даже тени сомнения в том, что Прабхупада твердо знает, что сказал Кришна. Множество санньяси-майявади почтительно слушали Шрилу Прабхупаду и все больше и больше проникались тем, что он говорил. В конце они встали и склонили головы к его лотосо-подобным стопам. Это удивительно! Обычно майявади очень горды, каждый считает себя Нараяной, но сейчас они склонились перед Прабхупа-дой! Смирение Прабхупады побеждает. Прабхупада говорит:
— Да, я признаю, что я глупец.
Это напоминает случай с Чайтаньей в Бенаресе, как Он обратил майявади.
—  Шрила Прабхупада, — сказал я, — Вы рассказали нам по крайней мере, десять тысяч историй.
—  Да, — ответил Прабхупада. — Мой Гуру Махараджа тоже рассказывал. Бенгальцы обладают замечательным чувством юмора.
Сегодня был экадаши, но мы совершили ужасную ошибку и ели зерно. Мы обнаружили свой промах слишком поздно. Шрила Прабхупада ругал Прадьюмну:
—  Какая польза от того, что ты поехал с нами? Разве это не твоя обязанность?
Нам было приказано соблюдать экадаши на следующий день, а сегодня продолжать есть зерно. Прабхупада комментировал:
— Большие-большие обезьяны. Большое-большое брюхо. Джентльмен, который продал землю для Гурукулы во Вриндаване, тоже приготовил обед для Прабхупады и хочет делать это ежедневно. Но Прабхупада неохотно ел пищу, приготовленную им. Он велел мне сказать этому человеку, что мы едим только то, что приготовлено учениками, но если он хочет, он может приносить бхогу, а мы здесь будем готовить.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня вернулся из Чандигарха Чайтья-гуру и привез Шриле Прабхупаде полный ящик манго, вишен, слив, рамбустан и яблок.
Как только Прабхупада увидел рамбустан, он тут же захотел его попробовать. Он рассказал нам, что когда был мальчиком, его отец покупал рамбустан и вешал на стену, а маленький Прабхупада всегда выпрашивал их. Чайтья-гуру пригласил Прабхупаду посетить Чандигарх и Солон, и Шрила Прабхупада согласился, тем самым отменив вчерашние планы. Предположительно мы должны выехать в Чандигарх на машине 20 мая, в пятницу. Там в субботу состоится пресс-конференция и церемония принятия санньясы, а в воскресенье будет большая программа. Затем, 23 мая мы выедем в Солон. Чайтья-гуру сказал, что там намного прохладнее, чем в Ришикеше, и много прекрасных фруктов и овощей.
Чайтья-гуру рассказал Шриле Прабхупаде о программе в Гаудия Матхе, куда он был приглашен. Один духовный брат Шрилы Прабхупады сказал, что Прабхупада превосходный бизнесмен и учит своих учеников тому же. Прабхупада на это сказал, что многие его духовные братья завидуют ему и считают его завзятым карми.

----------


## radhadas

Днем преданные провели киртану. Атрея Риши привез из Ирана спелые фрукты, и Прабхупада с удовольствием пил свежий апельсиновый сок. Судя по сходству многих слов, иранцы были арьянами. Раньше большинство из них были религиозны. Женщины там необычайно красивы и ходят, полностью закрывая тело и лицо. До начала религиозной жизни этого народа, иранцы вступали в половые отношения даже со своими матерями. Сейчас большинство иранцев осовременились, стали пить алкоголь и совершать другие совершенно неприемлемые поступки. Они держали у себя дома овец и ели их. На рынке там можно было приобрести гигантские чапати — до метра диаметром. Эти чапати были очень мягки и вкусны.

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Прабхупада рассказал нам, что в молодости играл в футбол и даже был секретарем [футбольного] клуба. Он вспоминал друзей детства.
—  Чтобы жениться или выйти замуж, они поднимали генеалогию до седьмого поколения. На Западе нет генеалогии, нет семьи, это собачье общество.
—  Если бы не Вы, нам не на что было бы рассчитывать, — сказал я.
— Я понял, что у тебя не было семейной любви, ничего. Ты был хорошим мальчиком. Ты хорошо распространял книги, ты вдохновил меня печатать «Назад, к Богу» в издательстве «Дай Ниппон». Это только благодаря тебе. Если бы не ты, мы напечатали бы только две-три тысячи. А сейчас они печатают мои высказывания: «Прабхупада сказал». Это хорошо. Они должны прийти в чувство. Мне в лицо каждый говорит: «Да, вы правы». Наверное, это впервые они получают такой нагоняй с Востока. У них нет даже цивилизации, что уж говорить о знании.
Западная цивилизация состоит в том, чтобы постоянно делать что-то новое. Вот есть прекрасный дом. Нет, мы его разрушим и построим новый. Как старый храм в Лос Анджелесе — не было ровно никакой необходимости его разрушать. Д.Л. Рой написал песню: «Перевернись вниз головой, вверх ногами стой, сделай что-нибудь новое, хоть дурацкое, хоть уродливое, хоть вздорное». Но в нашей философии нет ничего нового. Надо придерживаться старого. «Инфантильный» это такой, который не способен придерживаться принципов.
Поэтому я и говорю, что Западная цивилизация — инфантильна. Разработают модель машины, сделают ее, а на следующий год уже другая. Мастерская дьявола. Погружение в бессмысленную деятельность. Жевание жеванного. Топлесс, а потом и совсем голые: стоят и обнюхиваются, и думают, что влагалище другой собаки будет пахнуть лучше. Вот и вся материальная цивилизация. Материальная цивилизация — это просто нюхать одно влагалище, другое влагалище. Вот их счастье. Прав я или нет? Так что помните сознание Кришны. Придерживайтесь принципов. Вы явно прогрессируете. Я вижу это. А вы чувствуете?
Прабхупада обратился с этим вопросом к каждому из нас.
— Когда вы наелись, вам не надо ни у кого спрашивать, сыты ли вы.
«Мой Гуру Махараджа называл Рамакришну «маркха пуджари» — глупым, необразованным священником. Все цитаты, которые приписывают ему, были сделаны его учениками после его смерти».
Шрила Прабхупада пригласил к себе Шроути Махараджу, одного своего духовного брата из одного бенгальского храма, и тот пришел сегодня утром. «Когда я оставил семью, то скитался по Калькутте. Я пошел в Джхараграму и жил с ним два или три дня».
—  В моем гороскопе указано, что после семидесяти лет я от-. правлюсь за пределы Индии и построю много храмов. Гуру Махараджа предсказал это в 1935 году перед всеми моими духовными братьями: «Он совершит необходимое. И никто не поможет ему». Там был Шридхара Махараджа. Я уезжал из Индии без всякой надежды. Я не хотел возвращаться. Я ехал с убеждением: «Я сделаю это!» В 1970 был . Я не хочу это вспоминать. И я вернулся. Я звонил тебе в Париж, чтобы ты забрал меня из Лос Анджелеса. Если бы не это, я собирался сделать Лос Анджелес своей штаб-квартирой. Я планировал так, а у Кришны был свой план. Покидая Лос Анджелес я не был счастлив. Я сказал Дваракад-хише: «Ты привел меня сюда, что же теперь Ты вытаскиваешь меня отсюда?» Кришна хотел, чтобы я оставил Вриндавану. «Ты сидел в уединении, но теперь я дам тебе место получше». И Он дал мне храм в сто раз лучше, чем в Лос Анджелесе.
После обеда мы показали Прабхупаде карту, составленную по описанию Джамбудвипы из Пятой Песни.
— Я не мог писать об этом как мирянин и неспециалист. Кришна послал мне кого-то на помощь.
— Я хочу показать на деле, что они обманывают — все эти так называемые «ученые». Я сказал, что у них голова набита испражнениями. Единственная их задача — делать деньги, и ради этого они лгут. Если ты сможешь построить этот Планетарий, это принесет нашему Движению большой успех, триумф.
Вечером Прабхупада позвал меня. Были еще Бхакти-чару и Ша-тадханья. Прабхупада сказал, что массаж был слишком жестким, и он устал. Но он как отец, который счастлив, когда его дети с ним, и он сказал:
— Приходите ко мне все, как сейчас, и тогда я поправлюсь.
— Когда Кришне исполняется три года, Мать Яшода устраивает большой праздник. Когда мы все были детьми, наша мама была молода, и она была беременна. Во время беременности проводят три или четыре обряда. Беременность опасна, поэтому дважды проводят церемонию «сад-бхакшана» — в семь месяце и, кажется, в девять месяцев. Ей дают есть, что она захочет. Ее одевают в новые одежды, купают, и все дети присутствуют, Потом матери с детьми вкушают пир. Приходят брахманы, им дают милостыню, а они читают мантры. Такой же обряд проводился и во времена Кришны. Уттхана, анна-прашана — самскары. О ребенке очень заботились. А эти негодяи убивают своих детей, и еще говорят, что они цивилизованные люди. Я говорил об этом в комментариях — двуногие животные. Даже сейчас в глухих деревнях Индии вас пригласят отведать обильной пищи и попеть Харе Кришна. У них нет проблем, но правительство идет и начинает пропагандировать стерилизацию. Правительство негодяев создает хаотичную цивилизацию без всякой нужды. Но надежда все же есть. Мы можем спасти их с помощью этого Движения сознания Кришны. Каждый из них приходит во власть и говорит: «Я хочу то-то!» Но теперь уже ясно, что то, чего хотела Индира Ганди, было неверным, и так же будет с нынешним правительством. Кто им скажет в лицо, что у них «то-то и то-то» несовершенно?
— Вы скажете, Шрила Прабхупада, — ответил я. Но Прабхупада возразил:
—  Кому какое дело до меня? Каждым своим малейшим успехом мы обязаны чистоте.
Может быть, Кришна остановил мое путешествие, чтобы уберечь меня от врагов. Та же цивилизация, к которой принадлежит Американское правительство, убила Иисуса Христа, что же говорить обо мне. Думаю, мне не следует больше путешествовать. За прошедшие десять лет я сделал достаточно. Американцы не любят, когда их критикуют.
Я сказал:
—  Шрила Прабхупада, Вы настоящий сын своего Гуру Махараджи.
—  По крайней мере я так думаю. — ответил Прабхупада. — А теперь у меня столько вас. Даже если я больше не встану, ничего страшного.

----------


## radhadas

Между Шрилой Прабхупадой и Шатадханьей произошла следующая дискуссия:
— Как это они говорят, что Бога нет? Если они думают, что Бога нет, значит, можно действовать как им заблагорассудится. Но они ведь не могут делать что угодно, их свобода ограничена многими способами. Как же они тогда говорят, что Бога нет?
— Они видят, что у нас есть вера, но сами такой веры не имеют.
—  Есть вера или нет... Верит вор в правительство, или нет, вы все равно побьете его башмаками. Верите вы или нет, а подчиняться законам вы обязаны. Так как же можно говорить, что Бога нет?
— Они говорят, что мы не можем видеть Бога.
—  Но они же находятся под контролем. Они говорят о естественных ограничениях, не называя их Богом. Природа, Бог, как ни назови, все равно они ограничены.
— Некоторые ученые могут допустить, что Бог есть.
— Это не вопрос, что они могут. Он есть!
— Тогда они говорят: «Ладно, Он есть, но Он безличен».
—  Откуда они знают? Все, что они говорят, это материализм, как они могут сказать что-либо о духе? И как они могут говорить, что Бога нет?
— Прабхупада, мы не можем победить Вас.
—  Как же вы можете победить меня? Я здоровый, а вы — сумасшедшие.
Так Шрила Прабхупада спрашивал Шатадханью Махараджу: «Как они могут говорить, что Бога нет?»
Шрила Прабхупада высоко оценил усилия Гханашьямы по распространению книг в Югославии.
—  Мои книги — это настоящий коммунизм. Я пишу для всего человеческого общества. Моя философия предназначена для того, чтобы
объединить все человечество на базе сознания Кришны. И это действительно происходит. Почему чернокожие люди работают для меня, равно как и белокожие? Сколько же сил у него [Гханашьямы]! Ведь проповедует практически в джунглях, люди не знают языка, и все же дают долгосрочные заказы. Я никогда не ожидал долгосрочных заказов от коммунистов. Теперь я понимаю, что хотя они совершенно утратили понимание, надежда есть — это сознание Кришны.
— Шрила Прабхупада весь мир выражает Вам свою признательность, — сказал я.
— Так и должно быть! — Ответил он. — Я несу истинную цивилизацию. Если они не будут выражать мне признательность, это будет неблагодарность. У западной цивилизации нет будущего. Бабушка Хари-шаури посоветовала его матери убить его. Здесь нет культуры, нет Бога, нет религии, нет правильного поведения. У женщин нет мужей, отцов, сыновей. С детства до конца своих дней они одиноки. И еще они говорят о независимости! Одинокая женщина — это проститутка. У одного из моих духовных братьев была жена, и она ему изменила. Когда ее сын узнал об этом, он сказал, что расскажет своему отцу. И мать отравила его. И когда отец узнал, что его сын был отравлен собственной матерью, он совершил самоубийство. Единственная надежда западной цивилизации — это повторение Харе Кришна. В противном случае все погибнет!
Один Свами написал Шриле Прабхупаде, прося денег для фермы в Хайдерабаде, но Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
— Пусть катится ко всем чертям. Он постоянно просит денег, но никогда не вернул ни пайсы. Я больше не дам ему денег.

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада рассказывал, как научились жить марварцы.
— Они могут жить всей семьей в одной комнате. А другая комната служит хранилищем. А едят они по системе «давар». Они очень много работают. Когда они заработают достаточно денег, они покупают дом и начинают жить в относительной роскоши. Они умеют быть счастливыми в семейной жизни. Женщины никогда не работают. И все, что они покупают, это обязательно ценные вещи.
«Ум женщины так устроен, что она хочет, чтобы ее муж хорошо заботился о ней. Она не возражает против того, чтобы у ее мужа были другие жены. А мужчина так устроен, что не может быть удовлетворен, если не наслаждается множеством женщин. Она должна быть целомудренна, и поскольку она отдает ему все, он обязан удовлетворять ее. Как Кришна, который дошел аж до райских планет, чтобы принести Сатьяб-хаме цветок париджата. В полигамии нет ничего дурного».
«Дарвиновская теория — это просто безумие. Он говорит о выживании наиболее приспособленных. А кто приспособлен? Все ведь имеет конец. Все это теория, это непрактично. Вот отличие двух цивилизаций: они хотят увеличить дурные качества, а мы хотим уменьшить запросы».

----------


## radhadas

Один коммунистический профессор понял, что все интеллигенты и ученые должны прочитать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Услышав это, Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
—  Если человек, который называет себя ученым или интеллигентом, не читает мои книги, его знание несовершенно, «асампурнам». Наши книги предназначены не для философских спекуляций, а для практического решения проблем. Философские школы теперь закрываются. Профессора философии голодают. Или берут уроки по технологии. Вот почему им нравятся наши книги: они практичны.
Прабхупада понял, что его книги сейчас принимаются во всем мире как универсальная истина. Коммунисты с готовностью приняли его книги.
Шрила Прабхупада сел в паланкин (переделанный из кресла-качалки), чтобы его отнесли наверх. Вдруг он начал смеяться. Мы спросили Шрилу Прабхупаду, что его так развеселило, а он ответил:
— Пошли наверх, там я вам расскажу.
Наверху Прабхупада сел на кровать на балконе и сказал:
— Один друг спрашивает другого: «Кто ты?» «Я бедняк», — отвечает тот. — Питаюсь кузнечиками, которых удается наловить. Ничего постоянного у меня нет». «Ну, а потом?» «Потом, когда мне надо по нужде, приходится ехать верхом». И вот я, нищий санньяси, но когда я иду спать, четверо мужчин несут меня. Прабхупада объясняет дальше:
—  Человек так беден, что питается кузнечиками, но чтобы опорожниться, едет на лошади. А как можно опорожниться, сидя на лошади?

----------


## radhadas

Приготовившись ко сну, Его Божественная Милость позвал меня. Он лежал в постели под своей противомоскитной сеткой, думая об Абхираме:
—  Если наши преданные грихастхи не поддерживают связи с храмом, не выполняют никакого служения для храма, отдаляются от храмовой общины, постепенно яд карми отравит их. Не жди, что они будут такими, как Бхактивинода Тхакура или я. Они неофиты. Если они потеряют эти связи, яд карми отравит их. Они могут жить независимо, но они должны быть связаны с преданным служением. Как Абхирама. Он построил дом, и в этом нет вреда. Теперь, когда он уходит после того, как он многому научился, это большая потеря для нашего Общества. Как Шьямасундара. Общая идея состоит в том, чтобы отвязаться от материального мира и привязаться к Кришне. Теперь, в соответствии с положением каждого, постепенно «парам дриштва нивартате». Общение с карми очень оскверняет - асат-санга. Но есть шанс. Будет лучше, если он снимет квартиру в Бомбее и будет заниматься бизнесом, как грихастха. Ему не придется зависеть от Общества, но, в то же время, он не будет независим. Общество не может взять на себя ответственность за каждую семью. Многие еще придут, и что тогда делать? В то же время, если они будут независимы, яд карми будет действовать на них. Сознающие Кришну, идеальные грихастхи — вот кто нам нужен. Как Бхактивинода Тхакура. Я сам был грихастхой. Поклонялся Божествам, и т.д. Я занимался изданием журнала «Домой, к Богу», находясь в грихастха-ашраме. Была цель. В силу обстоятельств я не смог жить в семье. Это уже другой вопрос. Человек должен жить в храме или рядом с храмом. Если брахмачари занимается любовью [после того, как женится] и живет при этом за счет Общества, это не нужно поощрять. Но если у них есть бизнес, как у Абхирамы... Он славный. Я не хочу, чтобы он был потерян. Он построил этот дом в городке; не важно. Пусть он немного поживет отдельно. Бомбей — лучший город в мире для бизнеса. Множество бедных людей приезжают сюда и становятся богатыми. Бомбей — это такое важное место, что если ты захочешь там обосноваться, нужно заплатить один лакх рупий. Просто за то, чтобы жить в Бомбее, нужно заплатить. Я опасаюсь, что после стольких лет обучения наши люди будут теряться. Это будет большая потеря. Будущее нашего Общества тогда станет безнадежным. Но если человек не может поддерживать свою семью, зачем тогда ему жениться? Если у него нет сил поддерживать, зачем жениться?
Я спросил, что делать, если скажут:
— Я пуджари. Пусть храм поддерживает мою семью.
—  Есть пуджари-брахмачари, — ответил Прабхупада. — Он не единственный пуджари. Храм для брахмачари, санньяси и ванапрастх — для отрешенных. В конце концов, вы сами должны все это уладить. Я только даю направление. Решает Джи-Би-Си. Если пуджари извлекает из пуджи деньги — рано или поздно его пуджа летит к чертям. Они поддерживают семью, просто показывая Божества, как некоторые Госвами Вриндаваны. Джива Госвами был брахмачари, но он отдал грихастхам пуджу Радха-рамане. И что из этого получилось? Гопала Бхатта тоже был брахмачари. Все зависит от обучения.
—  Мадхавендра Пури отдал Божество Говардхана Валлабха-чарьям, — заметил я.
— Валлабхачарьи поддерживают этот храм.
— Но они не проповедуют, — сказал я.  
— Поклонение Божествам есть проповедь.
— Александр Великий не смог поддерживать свою империю. — Продолжает Прабхупада. — Предположим, я завоевал Бомбей и отправился завоевывать Карачи, но пока я ходил, я потерял Бомбей. Вот это и случилось с Александром Великим. И с Британской Империей тоже. Они не смогли справиться. Слишком широко разбросаны границы. Поэтому я и говорю «распространяйте книги», а не «открывайте храмы». Я дал вам программу, а вы, Джи-Би-Си, исполняйте ее. По крайней мере не делайте из меня Александра Великого, пока я жив. Люди поняли, что я велик. Не умаляйте же меня. Я не доставлю вам слишком много беспокойств. Впрчем, сейчас я инвалид. Что я могу сделать?
Я сказал:
— Прабхупада, это милость с вашей стороны, что вы позволяете нам служить себе.
—  Спасибо. Что я могу сделать? Мне приходится давать вам такую возможность. Я не справлюсь один.
А еще раньше, днем, Прабхупада сказал:
—  Семейная жизнь никогда не бывает счастливой. Иначе зачем им убивать детей? С детьми они не могут снять квартиру.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня утром Шрила Прабхупада проснулся и, осмотрев по очереди свои руки и ноги, сказал:
— Все меньше и меньше. Скоро от меня останутся одни кости.
Сегодня Шрила Прабхупада получил от Харикеши Свами экземпляр первой своей книги на немецком языке. Это «Нектар преданности». В сопроводительном отчете германского ББТ говорится, что издательская работа ведется на тринадцати языках, причем в ближайшие несколько месяцев будет напечатано огромное количество книг. «Нектар преданности» великолепен. Лучше, чем английское издание. Шрила Прабхупада был очень доволен. Он сказал:
— Ты самый главный ученик Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. Пришло еще  письмо от главного промышленника, Шри Рам-
кришны Баджаджа, который от имени «Гита Пратиштханы» приглашает Шрилу Прабхупаду на всеиндийскую конференцию по Гите, которая предположительно должна проводиться в нашем храме во Вриндаване. Шриле Прабхупаде пришлось честно и прямо сказать:
—  Какой толк в моем присутствии, если все собравшиеся там не принимают моего совета?
Факт тот, что если все они станут последователями Шрилы Прабхупады, тогда так называемые «великие последователи Гиты», как например Ганди, будут унижены.
Вечером Прабхупада получил письмо из Беркли об их «прасад-ной тележке», имевшей большой успех. Это письмо вызвало оживленную дискуссию о прасаде.
—  Для распространения с тележек прекрасные блюда: молотый сухой кокос, черная патока и рисовая мука. Замочите рис в воде, а потом измельчите его в ступке. Потом сделайте из него тесто и, скатав из него шарики, пожарьте их. Еще мальпура хороша. В Ахмедабаде Джаганнатхе Свами предлагают пури, пакоры и мальпуру. В Гуджарате эти блюда очень популярны. В каждой провинции свои особые блюда. В Бароде это джура. В Раджастхане качори, самосы, джалеби, сео и мучари (мука и гхи, в которые добавлены соль и специи). Южная Индия: иддли, вада, доса. Джаганнатха прасадам: рис, урад дал и карри. Такого вкуса вы не найдете нигде в мире. Каждое живое существо является пищей для другого. Сколько видов жизни мы прошли — 8400000. В Африке есть дерево-людоед. Вы идете мимо и дотрагиваетесь до него, и не можете освободиться и умираете. А вот манго — это такой плод, который от незрелого состояния до полной зрелости — на всех стадиях — полезен».
«Брахманы Барендра — это очень коварная община. Говорят, если брахман Барендра идет по дороге и видит, что на ней полно колючек, он ни за что не предупредит об этом своего собрата, идущего следом. Лахори, Саньяли и т.д Они все из этой общины».
Мы поговорили немного о надсмотрщике по имени Лахори, который обманывал нас на строительстве Вриндаванского храма.

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Прабхупада с большим воодушевлением и очень твердо говорил о том, что наше общество создавалось не для удовлетворения чувств. Поводом для этого заявления послужила выплата зарплаты рабочим и организация специальных условий для грихастх. Прабхупада подчеркнул, что сознание Кришны — это вайрагья. Человек, который пока не чувствует склонности к вайрагье, не должен рассчитывать на поддержку Общества, иначе оно быстро ослабеет. Если грихастхи несут какое-то особое служение, храм может предоставить им минимально необходимые условия для жизни, но они должны работать добровольно, а не за деньги.

----------


## radhadas

Я спросил Прабхупаду, не следует ли нам возбудить дело против иуджари храма Джаганнатхи в Пури (которые не пускали белых преданных в Храм), но Прабхупада не одобрил эту мысль.
—  Мы пойдем своим путем. Мне никогда не было дела до других. Мы же не каништха-адхикари, чтобы думать, что Джаганнатха сидит только там. У нас сотни храмов Джаганнатхи.
Сегодня днем я спросил у Прабхупады, в какой степени я должен участвовать в управлении, поскольку он хотел, чтобы я также писал статьи и повышал свой образовательный уровень. Шрила Прабхупада подчеркнул, что все девять методов преданного служения одинаково важны. Управление относится к категории «арчанам». Писать я мог урывками в свободное время, а подготовка к лекциям вполне сходила за получение образования. В управлении я должен был участвовать как исполнитель. Я должен был следить, чтобы все шло по плану.

----------


## radhadas

Он был любимым сыном своей матери. Однажды он проглотил арбузную косточку, и друзья сказали ему, что она прорастет у него в желудке, и оттуда вырастет дерево. Прабхупада побежал к матери, и она уверила его, что ничего такого не произойдет. Она сказала, что прочитает специальную мантру, чтобы предотвратить беду. Он так был привязан к ней, что спрашивал у нее разрешения даже чтобы сходить в туалет. «Да кто тебе не дает? — обычно удивлялась она. — Иди, конечно». Только после этого он шел.
Шрила Прабхупада сказал: 
— Программа стерилизации провалится. Как они не могут остановить смерть, так не смогут остановить и рождение. В шастрах говорится, что перенаселение ограничивают войны, эпидемии и бедствия. Там неи ни слова о стерилизации. Одного человека можно стерилизовать, но всех — нет. Мужа стерилизуют, но жена будет хотеть иметь ребенка. Это приведет к нарушению религиозных заповедей.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня мы получили известие о том, что Джаянанда Прабху оставил тело. Когда сообщили об этом Прабхупаде, он сказал:
— Да, рано или поздно, всем нам придется уйти.
Тут из глаз Его Божественной Милости покатились слезы.
—  Он был одним из лучших моих учеников. Он был первым, кто дал мне пять тысяч долларов, которые я потратил на издание «Учения Господа Чайтаньи». Он возил меня на машине, и всегда пел по дороге.
Я спросил Прабхупаду о судьбе Джаянанды.
—  Он не потерян. Он будет продвигаться. Если у него остались желания чувственного наслаждения, он поднимется на высшие планеты, где будет жить, наслаждаясь, десять тысяч лет. За это время он сможет улучшить свое преданное служение и будет возвращен назад, к Богу. Или, если он не доведет свое преданное служение до совершенства, он примет рождение в очень богатой, аристократической и благочестивой семье. Но если в момент смерти он думал о Кришне, то он отправился прямиком на Кришналоку.
Я спросил Прабхупаду о явлении Кришны, и он объяснил мне, что когда Кришна является в этой вселенной, он всегда приходит на эту конкретную земную планету.

----------


## radhadas

9 мая
Сегодня Прабхупада командовал на кухне. У нас нет ни мозгов, ни здравого смысла, но наш милостивый учитель все же взял на себя труд наставлять нас. Когда Прабхупада увидел гору нарезанных овощей, он сказал, что этого количества хватило бы на пятьдесят человек, а не на восемь. Прабхупада сел на стул и стал руководить процессом приготовления. Он попробовал рис и дал на мягкость. Потом он приготовил чапати. При этом Прабхупада заметил, что только лентяй не умеет готовить, и рассказал историю про лентяя. Один царь решил устроить так, что все лентяи в его царстве могли бы приходить в специальный дом призрения и кормиться там. И много людей приходило туда, и все они говорили: «Я лентяй». Когда же царь велел министру поджечь дом призрения, все, кроме двоих, выбежали из горящего дома. Один из этих двоих говорил: «У меня спина нагрелась от огня». А другой отвечал: «А ты перевернись на другой бок». И тогда царь сказал: «Вот это настоящие лентяи. Накормите их!»
10 мая
Сегодня нас учили готовить новый рис. Сначала мы смешали гхи с зерном, затем добавили две части воды на одну часть риса. Потом вымачивали рис час или два, а потом варили его на медленном огне. Каждая рисинка сварилась отдельно и не слиплась с другими. Готовили Гопинат-ха, Ядубара и я. Прабхупада нашел наше блюдо очень вкусным. Завтра будет готовить один Ядубара. Мы все должны научиться готовить и делать это по очереди, так, что если даже один из нас будет отсутствовать, все могло бы идти своим чередом. Когда мы потренируемся несколько дней, Прабхупада научит нас готовить другие блюда. До сих пор он учил нас готовить рис, дал, чапати, ним-байган, лоуки и бади-чарчари.

----------


## radhadas

11 мая
Шрила Прабхупада всегда в высшей степени наблюдателен и вдумчив. Мы ежедневно брали воду для питья из Ганги, но Прабхупада заметил, что стиральщик здесь же стирает одежду. Не исключено, что и помои выливают туда же, в реку. Поэтому Прабхупада выяснил, откуда берут питьевую воду местные жители, чтобы и мы могли делать то же.
К нам пришел один санньяси из Миссии Рамакришны, Белур Матх, чтобы сотрудничать с нами в проповеди на Западе. Прабхупада посоветовал ему вначале изучить наши стандарты, а потом можно будет поговорить о сотрудничестве.
Сегодня все много думали об уходе Джаянанды Прабху. Шрила Прабхупада получил дополнительные известия о том, как Джаянанда провел последние часы своей жизни. Несколько месяцев Джаянанда страдал от боли, но он не прекращал служения Господу Джаганнатхе, готовя Его Ратха-ятру.
В последний день боль стала такой нестерпимой, что он не мог даж'е повторять Святое имя. Стеная от боли, он дал понять, что не видит больше смысла в поддержании этого больного тела. В самом конце он крепко держал в руках свой маленький магнитофон, слушая, как повторяет Святые имена его духовный учитель, и так и оставил тело. Шрила Прабхупада сказал о своем любимом ученике так:
—  Я горжусь таким учеником. Он умер достойно. Его смерть прекрасна, и мы все должны последовать его примеру.
Прабхупада процитировал Бхагавадгиту (8.5) и прочитал комментарий в доказательство своей мысли. Джаянанда оправился на Вай-кунтху, чтобы быть там с Кришной. Его изображение будет помещено на колеснице Ратха-ятры и во всех наших храмах пройдет пир в его честь, так же, как это бывает в день ухода других вайшнавов. Джая Джаянанда! Джая Джаянанда! Джая Джаянанда! Прабхупада плачет, вспоминая тебя.

----------


## radhadas

16 мая
В 1:30 утра Шрила Прабхупада внезапно позвал меня. Из-под своей противомоскитной сетки он сказал:
—  Как я и говорил тебе, это нехорошие симптомы. Я хочу немедленно уехать во Вриндавану. Если я умираю, то пусть это произойдет во Вриндаване. Во сколько мы выезжаем?
Я сказал, что около 6 часов. После небольшого совещания, мы решили попытаться взять билеты на этот день на поезд, прежде, чем отправиться в путь на машине. Всю ночь мы паковали вещи, а затем я прикорнул на несколько минут в гостиной Прабхупады. Прабхупада вышел в 4:30 и сказал, что за всю ночь ему не удалось уснуть ни на минуту. Как только он ложился, у него начинался спазм сосудов сердца. В 6 утра я поехал на железнодорожную станцию в Хардвар, но лишь для того, чтобы узнать, что все билеты на утренний поезд проданы. А на дневной поезд, который отходил в час дня, заказывать билеты было нельзя. В этих условиях я не хотел рисковать, привозя сюда Шрилу Прабхупаду. Вернувшись в Ришикеш, я нашел Прабхупаду сидящим и беседующим с г-ном Сетхи, управляющим Ганга Даршана, в ожидании моего возвращения. Я отчитался, и мы решили назначить выезд на 10 утра. Прабхупада принял короткий массаж и омовение. С собой мы взяли только фрукты и сабудану. Когда мы выезжали, Шрила Прабхупада очень красиво восседал в паланкине, который нес его к лодке, на которой мы должны были переправиться через Гангу. Когда Прабхупада отметил красоту Ганги, я зачерпнул для него немного воды, которой он побрызгал себе голову. Множество паломников, ожидавших на том берегу, были счастливы этим нежданным даршаном чистого преданного Господа. Кришна очень заботится о Своих чистых преданных. Как Он организовал церемонию отъезда Прабхупады, в которой приняли участие множество паломников, предлагавших ему свои поклоны! Мы посадили Прабхупаду в машину и отбыли в Дели — Прабхупада, Упендра и я, и Дамодара Пандита за рулем. Ехали мы без приключений и через четыре с половиной часа прибыли в Дели, к удивлению президента делийского храма, Бхагавата-ашрайи и всех преданных. По дороге Прабхупада велел нам купить какади, что-то вроде тонких маленьких огурцов, которые, как он сказал, уберегут нас от жажды.
Прабхупада попросил меня отменить программы в Чандигархе и Солоне. Когда я сказал, что он выглядит просто счастливым, что едет во Вриндавану, он ответил:
— Да, Вриндавана — мой дом, а Бомбей — моя контора.
Днем Прабхупада смог, наконец, отдохнуть. Когда он проснулся, перед ним стояла тарелка маха-прасада. Он отведал его и похвалил роскошное подношение Божествам. Впрочем, б'ольшая часть того, что он ел, застревала у него в зубах.
— Еда практически закончилась, — сказал Прабхупада. — Я молил Кришну избавить меня от еды и сна, и вот это случилось. А совокупляться и защищаться я прекратил уже давно. Теперь со всей этой животной деятельностью покончено.
Высказывание Прабхупады:
— Мы хотим иметь немного людей, но избранных, а не толпу.

----------


## radhadas

—  Никто не любил меня так, как мой отец, — сказал Прабхупада. — Иногда, когда ему нужно было меня наказать, он извинялся, говоря, что это его долг. «Даже отец Чайтаньи Махапрабху наказывал Его, так что не обессудь».

----------


## radhadas

Вечером пришел Шри Сита Рам Сингх, член Парламента от Бихара, с семьей. Прабхупада немедленно напал на узколобых политиков. Затем он обрушился на политиков, проповедующих ненасилие, которое, как они говорят, описано в Гите. Это была философия, начало которой положил Ганди. Прабхупада сказал, что в самом первом стихе Гиты говорится: юютсавах, то есть, «жаждущие боя». О каком ненасилии речь? Прабхупаду нисколько не волнует чужое мнение. Он просто проповедует абсолютное знание и при этом обрушивается на любые иллюзии, совершенно не щадя чувства собеседника.

Раньше он прослушал статью «Длинная рука Закона уловила Милость Господа Нитьянанды», которую написал Сакши Гопала дас Брахмачари. Сакши Гопала очень искусно защищал нас в суде в Лондоне, и дело против нас было закрыто. Прабхупаде очень понравилось, что наши люди могут говорить в суде лучше профессиональных юристов.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня утром я ходил на лекцию Яшодананданы Махараджи. После лекции я поделился со Шрилой Прабхупадой впечатлениями, сказав, что среди прочего Яшоданандана критиковал ложных гуру. Шрила Прабхупада этого не одобрил и сказал, что мы должны быть позитивными и рассказывать о настоящих гуру.
—  Склонность к критике непривлекательна. Мы сами должны быть идеальны.
Потом он спросил, почему Яшоданандана и Гуру даса и другие санньяси носят длинные волосы (хотя они брились всего три-четыре недели назад). Он усмотрел в этом их склонность снова стать хиппи.
Днем к Прабхупаде приходил Сетх Бисен Чанд, он велел мне прочитать ему отчет об участии преданных в судебном процессе в Лондоне.
Вечером Шрила Прабхупада спросил Акшаянанду Махараджу:
— Ты готов инициировать учеников? Я хочу отойти от дел.
Акшаянанда ответил, что вместе с приказом Прабхупады приходит и сила исполнять его, поэтому он готов. Поздно ночью Прабхупада сказал Гопинатхе:
—  Теперь я во Вриндаване, поэтому ничего страшного, если я умру. Мы-то живем в роскоши, но множество людей здесь живут в нищете, только для того, чтобы умереть во Вриндаване.

----------


## radhadas

Кондиционер в гостиной приносит желанное облегчение от дневного жара. Прабхупада велел перенести свою кровать в центр комнаты, и отдыхал там после обеда. Проснувшись он вызвал меня и сказал, что отчет о проповеди в Дакке очень вдохновил его. Только что он получил письмо от Джаяпатаки Свами из Дакки. Прабхупада был очень доволен, что люди охотно принимают нас. Джаяпатака Свами славил Прабху-паду и начинал свое письмо с того, что с нашим приходом у людей после долгих лет мусульманского владычества появилась новая надежда в жизни.
Как же милостив Прабхупада, что по всему миру дарует людям духовный подъем! Прабхупада улыбнулся с закрытыми глазами и сказал:
— У меня нет другого мотива. Я думаю только о том, как сделать людей счастливыми.
Я сказал:
—  Прабхупада, вы великий враг современной цивилизации.
—  О да, — признался он. — Я величайший враг современной цивилизации. Я объявил ей войну.
Днем Прабхупада велел мне сделать смотр его альмире. Ему скучно было присутствовать при этом, но он настоял на своем присутствии, чтобы ответить на возможные вопросы. Он всегда исполняет свой долг.
Среди корреспонденции было письмо от Бхагавата даса из Бху-банешвара. Не хватало денег. Прабхупада дал те же рекомендации, что так часто давал уже в письмах. Здание не так важно, как киртаны и раздача прасада. Если деньги появятся, здание можно построить и позже.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня после обеда он продиктовал свое завещание:
—  Члены Джи-Би-Си должны принять на себя ответственность за все Общество. Каждый храм должен управляться тремя уполномоченными. Каждый храм является доверенной собственностью. Система управления должна оставаться такой же, как сейчас. Нет необходимости что-либо менять. Деньги, положенные на мое имя в различных банках, должны быть использованы для Общества и становятся собственностью Общества. Существуют несколько депозитов, с которых будет выплачиваться пожизненная пенсия членам моей бывшей семьи (моя жена, Врин-дабан Де, ММ. Де), и с которых нельзя брать деньги до конца их жизни, но после их смерти деньги должны вернуться в Общество. Вся собственность, оформленная на мое имя, принадлежит Обществу».

----------


## radhadas

23 мая
Проснувшись сегодня, Прабхупада процитировал стих, в котором говорится, что материалисты считают, что это тело — всё, потому что только поддерживая тело в должном состоянии, можно наслаждаться собственностью и совершать религиозные обряды. Но преданный считает, что всякий, кто верит в тело — просто осел или корова.
— Кто же прав? — спросил он, взглянув на меня.
—  Ночью я думаю, что умру сейчас же. А утром — что буду жить вечно. У меня уже терпения не хватает. Я всегда был слабым, с детства. Меня беспокоила и тревожила каждая мелочь. Поэтому я не мог наслаждаться семейной жизнью. Я терпеть ее не мог. Но я думаю, это было только к лучшему.
Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивает:
—  Ваша любовь после моего ухода будет проверена тем, насколько вы сможете следовать этим наставлениям. У нас есть имя, и люди ощущают наш вес. Надо это поддерживать. Чтобы не получилось, как в Гаудия Матхе. После ухода Гуру Махараджи столько ачарий выискалось... А мы выиграли столько важных дел в судах.
Прошедшей ночью дул легкий ветерок. Прабхупада сказал, что это говорит о приближении бури с градом. Я сказал:
—   Я  сегодня   утром   смотрел   на  Кришна-Балараму  и  думал, сколько чудес совершил Кришна. Не будет очень уж удивительным, если Он сейчас оставит вас жить. А Баларама поддерживает все творение. От Него не убудет, если Он передаст Вам немного силы. Мы все можем так молиться Кришне и Балараме, чтобы Они спасли Вас. Мы не очень-то много значим, но Они могут все же прислушаться к нам.
—  Нет, — ответил Прабхупада. — Все вы — чистые преданные, не имеющие никаких побочных мотивов.

----------


## radhadas

В три часа дня Шрила Прабхупада подписал свое завещание, и Упендра, Гопинатха и я засвидетельствовали это. Во время киртаны Прабхупада дважды велел Яшоданандане Махарадже не петь «бхаджа» перед «Шри Кришна Чайтанья». Это потому что есть разные неистинные группы, которые так поют? Прабхупада велел петь «Джая Шри Кришна Чайтанья».                                                                                                                                    Ближе к вечеру пришли жена и сын Гаурачанда Госвами. Раньше Прабхупада говорил, что они должны более тщательно служить ему, когда он находится в храме Радха-Дамодары. Я позволил им только поклониться издалека, поскольку Прабхупада отдыхал. Когда я доложил Его Божественной Милости, что они здесь, Прабхупада спросил, как пища            \
была предложена его изображению, и потом разозлился на меня. День за днем я откладывал поход в храм, пока Прабхупада не попросил меня пойти и поготовить там на кухне. Он сказал, что мы не должны ждать от них полных тарелок подношений. Я сказал, что думал, что мы платим им деньги именно для этой цели.
—  Ты слишком много думаешь, — отрезал Прабхупада. — Ты легко говоришь: «Я понял», — и так же легко забываешь. Мы должны сами готовить для себя, и небольшую часть каждого блюда откладывать, чтобы они предлагали их. Ты мой личный секретарь. Ты должен отвечать за все, а ты говоришь, что понял, хотя на самом деле ничего не понял. Это очень плохо. Сначала пойми все, потом скажи «да», а потом действуй». Я ответил:
— Я – глупец!
Прабхупада сказал:
— Это неприемлемо.
Я понял, что должен стать значительно более сознательным и просто немедленно выполнять его указания. Я поклялся пойти завтра в храм и лично все проконтролировать.

----------


## radhadas

Приехал Хари-шаури и сразу же присоединился к киртане. Когда он уже собирался уходить, он сказал, что пойдет побреется. Прабхупада сказал:
— Да, а то ты стал таким красивым, прямо как Бхагавата дас, — намекая па отросшие волосы Бхагавата даса.
Прабхупада еще сказал:
— У всех всегда находятся извинения, _но я не принимаю их. Это все влияние хиппизма. Семена хиппизма лежат в глубине сердца, и при первой возможности прорастают и приносят плоды. Вот смотрите: сейчас поля сухи, но как только пройдут дожди, сразу вырастет много растений. Мы должны придерживаться принципов. Если ты одеваешься так, а другой санньяси — иначе, один санньяси бреет голову, а другой отращивает волосы, люди будут думать, что у нас нет принципов. Везде пишут: «С выбритой головой».
Он привел в пример Ади-кешаву, который заставил людей говорить, что у нас нет принципов, когда первый вышел с длинными волосами и в костюме.
—  Почему сейчас нельзя распространять наши книги с бритой головой, как много лет назад? И тилака нужна. Здесь в Индии вас не принимают всерьез. Они думают, что все это, кроме моих книг и Божеств, просто хиппизм. Все потому, что нет стандарта. Вот и Гаргамуни и Гуру-крипа приводят какие-то оправдания, но я их не принимаю.
—  Вы можете петь «Шри Кришна Чайтанья» или «Джая Шри Кришна Чайтанья», но только не «бхаджа». Просто славьте этих Пятерых, и они позаботятся о вас.
Я сказал Прабхупаде, что мы устроили собрание, чтобы еще больше освободить его, но на него это не произвело никакого впечатления, и он сказал:
— Проблема в том, что у вас нет мозгов.
Сегодня днем Киртанананда Махараджа стал массировать стопы Прабхупады. Прабхупада же наставлял его:
—  Кастрируйте быков, когда они молоды, тогда они будут послушными и их можно будет запрягать. Никаких машин или тракторов, которые есть не что иное, как олицетворенная смерть. Вам не нужно электричество или скоростные средства передвижения. Фермы — это важнейший проект.
Потом Киртанананда ушел. Брахмананде Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
—  Ты станешь величайшей личностью в истории Африки. Устрой ферму, раздавай прасадам и пусть люди танцуют. Я видел это в Детройте. Они приходили в наш храм, и у них были счастливые лица. Африка — это огромное поле.
Вечером Прабхупада спросил Джаяшачинандану о делах в храме Радха-Дамодары. Джаяшачинандана сказал Прабхупаде, что он отослал туда свою жену. Вид у Прабхупады при этом был очень недовольный. Тогда Гаргамуни Махараджа сказал, что с этого момента он сам будет следить за всеми делами, и Прабхупада сказал, что он самый подходящий для этого человек.
Ночью Прабхупада очень бранил Раджива Гупту, который просил дать ему посвящение, но не хотел обрить голову. Прабхупада особенно подчеркнул, что ученик должен быть совершенно искренним.

----------


## radhadas

Рано утром Прабхупада попросил дать ему рубашку. Акшаянанда Свами случайно надел ее задом наперед, но, когда он спросил, не исправить ли, Прабхупада ответил:
— Моя мать всегда надевала мне рубашку задом наперед, чтобы я не мог снять ее. Теперь я снова становлюсь как ребенок.
Брахмананда стал вспоминать детские игры Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда Прабхупада видел троллейбус, который движется потому, что присоединен к проводам, он думал, что если его самого присоединить к проводам, он тоже поедет. Прабхупаду развеселили эти воспоминания. Он еще вспомнил, что когда Балмер Лори рекламировал вентиляторы, он думал, что внутри вентилятора сидит дух и крутит лопасти.
Во время утренней киртаны читали стих о предании себя через служение чистому преданному. Прабхупада попросил каждого высказать свое понимание этого предмета. Потом он ил об анартхах — сексе и т.д. — которые совершенно не нужны для жизни. Судама Махараджа уехал. Прабхупада подал ему руку, благословляя, и велел ему развивать свою театральную группу и возить ее по всему миру, особенно в Россию. Судама плакал и благодарил Прабхупа-ду, выражая свою вечную признательность духовному учителю.
Сегодня назначено посвящение новых санньяси: Чайтья-гуру, Гопинатха и Прем Йоги. По поводу Прем Йоги Прабхупада сказал Бхава-нанде Махарадже:
—  Сделайте церемонию очень роскошной, чтобы он прочувствовал, что принимает санньясу.
Прем Йоги показал Шриле Прабхупаде несколько иллюстраций к Шримад Бхагаватам, Пятой Песни, и кратко объяснил их. Прабхупада был впечатлен его правильным пониманием. Прабхупада показал ему модель Маяпура и объяснил, что мы собираемся там делать. При этом Шрила Прабхупада выразил свою позицию:
—  Мы должны строго следовать описаниям, данным в Бхагаватам. Поскольку мы собираемся вкладывать много кроров рупий в это дело, обязательно найдется немало желающих найти недостатки в нашем деле, поэтому «жена Цезаря должна быть вне подозрений». Все, что мог, я объяснил в моих книгах. Сейчас я уже не могу как следует работать головой. Вы, молодые люди, должны нагрузить свои мозги изучением описаний на санскрите и английском, а потом изобразить все это.
Прабхупада еще упомянул, что между этой планетой и другими планетами есть связь.
—  Место этой связи находится в Швейцарии. Там есть большая гора, которая уходит вверх все выше и выше, так высоко, что ее вершины не видно. Она достигает других планет. Я видел ее.
Шрила Прабхупада очень строго отругал меня за то, что я неправильно организовал встречу с банком.

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
—  Если в лесу есть одно благоухающее дерево, то весь лес благоухает. Хороший сын — благословение династии. Яшоматисута так хорош, что может стать благословением всех своих соплеменников.
Прошлой ночью Прабхупада наговорил перевода на треть пленки.
Сегодня трое индийских преданных приняли санньясу. Чайтья-гуру стал Бхакти Чайтаньей Махараджей, Прем Йоги — Бхакти Пре-ма Махараджей, а Гопинатха — Бхакти Ручи Махараджей. После церемонии все санньяси пришли в комнату Шрилы Прабхупады и устроили грандиозную киртану, а Шрила Прабхупада в экстазе поднял руки, сидя в постели.
Во время церемонии Прабхупада очень строго меня отругал, назвав меня мошенником и бутылкой на витрине (которая выглядит как лекарство, а на самом деле там просто крашеная вода). Я совершенно лишен искренности, но благодаря этой брани я смогу очиститься. Совершенно ясно, что если мы хотим освободить Прабхупаду от управления, то нам придется стать очень и очень искушенными. Сегодня, например, прибыли управляющие Пенджабского Национального Банка, и Шрила Прабхупада был вынужден вести с ними переговоры о гурукуле и банковских вкладах, потому что мы ничего в этом не смыслим.

----------


## radhadas

Раньше, когда Прабхупада уезжал из Джханси, мы отдали его огромное Божество Махапрабху Нараяне Махарадже. Позднее оно было установлено в Матхура Гаудия Матхе. Нараяна Махараджа жил с Прабхупадой в храме Радха-Дамодара.
— Теперь мне лучше, — сказал Прабхупада. — Я пью свежие фруктовые соки. Жарко, но к полуночи жара спадает. Мне нет необходимости есть злаки, разве что иногда, и кому-то приходится помогать мне ходить в туалет. Я постепенно увеличу время работы над переводами.
— Есть такой бенгальский анекдот, — рассказывает Прабхупада. — «Старуха, когда умирает ее муж, и ей не с кем больше шутить, начинает подкалывать внучатого племянника». У меня есть личный опыт в этом плане. Она сидит и спокойно разговаривает, она наслаждается открытой и доверительной беседой. И я, когда вижу, как вы работаете изо всех сил, чтобы распространить это движение, я наслаждаюсь. Так что все вы прекрасные внучатые племянницы. Я теперь инвалид. Я не могу быстро двигаться туда-сюда, но когда вы счастливы, я тоже счастлив. В последнее время я становлюсь мрачноват, потому что мне кажется, что я бездействую. Так что, если вы будете энергично распространять это движение, вы поможете мне преодолеть эту мрачность.
Во время киртаны гурукулят Прабхупада все чаще и чаще срыгивает. Это духовные проявления. Когда читают книгу «Кришна», Прабхупада умиротворенно улыбается, выражая разнообразные чувства.

----------


## radhadas

«В детстве мать проколола мне нос». Этот разговор начался с того, что Шрила Прабхупада попросил Брахмананду Махараджу снять кольца с его отекших пальцев. Потом Прабхупада рассказал историю Сакши Гопалы и как царица Куттака подарила Гопале серьгу для носа.
Прабхупада говорил об аппетите. Он сказал, что у бенгальцев хороший аппетит, потому что они едят рыбу.
— Когда у вас есть аппетит, рыба очень вкусна. Практически все в Индии едят ее. Правительство это поощряет. Один человек в самолете ел суп из лангуста и говорил, что это очень вкусно.
Затем Прабхупада сказал:
— Прадьюмну нашли в желудке рыбы, так что это не новость. А Камса убивал коров. Так что вы должны держать язык на привязи.
Он прочитал молитву, которую читают перед прасадом.
—  Язык так необуздан, он постоянно хочет пробовать что-то вкусное. Поэтому мы предлагаем множество вкусных вещей Кришне, чтобы тоже получить удовлетворение.
Приходил Нараяна Махараджа, и Шрила Прабхупада вдохновенно ему проповедовал о всемирной деятельности ИСККОН. Нараяна Махараджа, ученик Кешавы Махараджи, который дал санньясу Шриле Прабхупаде, прежде много служил Шриле Прабхупаде, и у них очень теплые взаимоотношения. Когда он уходил, Шрила Прабхупада дал ему пожертвование на сева-пуджу Божествам.

----------


## radhadas

В саду Прабхупада увидел чучело обезьяны, повешенное там, чтобы отгонять живых обезьян. Это напомнило ему о Дарвине, и он сказал:
—  Дарвин был поражен красотой павлина, но не мог объяснить ее. Он знал, что молотит чепуху.
Вернувшись в дом и слушая киртану, Прабхупада сказал, что я могу помассировать его, и что мой массаж очень хорош. Это была настоящая милость, и я принял его высказывание как приглашение проводить с ним больше времени.
Прабхупада спросил, когда он сможет увидеть Божества, и мы немедленно снесли его в кресле в алтарную, чтобы он мог увидеть Кришну и Балараму. Сидя там, под деревом тамала, он смотрел на Братьев, и слезы потоком катились по его щекам.
— Они прекрасно одеты. Здесь очень прохладно, для того я и сохранил это дерево. Сетх Бисан Чанд хотел спилить его, но я не дал. Деревьев тамала осталось не так уж много. Миряне не знают...

----------


## radhadas

По пути из храма Прабхупада велел поднести его паланкин к каждой из фресок, украшавших стену, которой был обнесен двор. Ему понравилась живопись, и он спросил, кто все это нарисовал. Прабхупада также оценил то, что живопись была закрыта пластиковыми и стеклянными панелями, чтобы люди не портили ее, трогая руками.
Когда Панча-дравида Свами и Вираха Пракаша Свами ушли, Прабхупада сказал:
— Я могу прийти и уйти, но в своих книгах я буду жить вечно. Во время дневной киртаны, которую исполняли ученики гурукулы, Прабхупада сказал им:
— Маяпурские мальчики куда живее. Вы поете так, как будто не принимали прасадам триста лет.
Шрила Прабхупада остановил киртану Джаяшачинанданы, потому что тот пел слишком громко.
—  Твои киртаны хороши для огромных скоплений людей, — сказал он и попросил петь потише.
Относительно киртаны Сварупа Дамодары Прабхупада сказал:
— Ученый искусен во всем.

----------


## radhadas

Проснувшись, Прабхупада сразу смотрит на свои руки. Это вошло у него в привычку.
—  Они построили гигантский реактивный 474-ой, но не могут создать крошечного комара, который летает столь искусно, что никогда не попадает в аварии. Как прекрасна атмосфера Вриндаваны. Где еще можно увидеть и услышать столько птиц? На своем Западе вы слышите только звук мотора. Я хочу, чтобы у людей Запада появился шанс побывать во Вриндаване, то есть, в этом храме.
Адвокат сказал Прабхупаде, что вся Матхура интересуется его здоровьем.
— Вся Индия, — сказал я, — В газетах пишут об этом. Даже на первой полосе «Times of India».
Шрила Прабхупада велел мне прочитать статью.
— Если бы они думали, что Бхактиведанта Свами не важен, они бы не печатали этого, — сказал он.
Даршан сегодня был прекрасен. Джаяшачинандана вел преданных в мягкой киртане, а потом кресло Прабхупады ставили поочередно перед каждым из Божеств.

----------


## radhadas

Его Божественная Милость много и крепко спал днем и сказал:
— Хороший сон увеличивает аппетит.
Во Вриндаване стало заметно прохладнее. Прабхупада говорит, что это потому, что приближается дождь.
Во время утреннего даршана Божеств Шрила Прабхупада был очень внимателен. Он заметил, что казначей не собирает ежедневное подаяние «пранами». Он обратил внимание на дерево, умирающее, как мы позже узнали, от недостатка воды. Сколько же он всего замечает! Позже, когда он спросил меня, почему не собирается подаяние и почему умирает дерево, я ответил, что исследую эти вопросы. Однако мой ответ его не удовлетворил. Он сказал:
— Почему ты не знаешь? — показывая тем самым, что я должен был бы сам все это замечать.
О самом себе Прабхупада сказал так:
— Думаю, что я наибесполезнейший из людей, ведь я принимаю столько служения. Воздать за него невозможно. Я во всех отношениях нищий — что финансово, что духовно.
—  Шрила Прабхупада, — сказал я, — наше единственное желание — служить Вам.
А он ответил:
— Я знаю, и это единственная причина, почему я все еще живу. Все в мире происходит только благодаря вашему искреннему служению. Все обманывают. Смешивают химикалии с лошадиной мочой и продают как благовонные масла. Философы, ученые, законники, врачи — все. Как обманывать и получать доход. Ни искренности, ни духа служения, ни малейшего представления о цели жизни. И мы противостоим всей этой чепухе — мы жаждем чистого служения. Все, что я хотел сказать, я сказал в моих книгах. Если я выживу, я скажу что-нибудь еще. Если вы хотите узнать меня, читайте мои книги. Сейчас я уже больше не путешествую повсюду, не выступаю перед большими скоплениями людей. Пусть мои ученики делают это. Я физически непригоден.
Махакша Прабху преподнес Прабхупаде ароматические масла и другие вещи, собранные для него во время последнего проповеднического тура. Прабхупада сказал, что масла очень кстати, потому что нанося их на лоб он чувствует большое облегчение.

----------


## radhadas

10 июня

«Умру я или выживу, в любом случае я с Кришной. Это знаете ли, как браслеты из раковин. Берут нож и срезают две стороны, так что откуда ни начни, работа та же. Смотрите, везде есть работа. Любой бедняк может взять раковину и обработать ее так, чтобы можно было в нее трубить, а если она для этого не подходит, то сделать из нее браслеты.
Зачем еще какое-то образование? Каждый бедняк может смолоть зерна и превратить их во множество прекрасных вещей. А образование приводит к безработице».
«Чинмойананда говорит, что, поскольку ты брахман, ты можешь грешить, и ничего тебе за это не будет. Ни рая, ни ада. Так получается, все наши шастры лгут? Что ж он не представит свои соображения при большом стечении народа? Десять аватар, начиная с Рыбы, подтверждают теорию Дарвина. Так что теперь — поверить Дарвину? Даже если бы его теория была верна, все равно приоритет за Ведами. Почему же они принимают как отца именно Дарвина? Почему не Ведавьясу? Если вы говорите то, что уже сказал кто-то другой, вы должны этому другому поверить. Он цитирует Веды. Почему же не поверить Ведам вместо Дарвина?»
«Почему д-р Гхош назначил коровью мочу? Он назначает современные лекарства и коровью мочу. Ни один из современных врачей не назначит пить коровью мочу. В Америке они критикуют нас за это. Это несовременно. Он не верен принципам. Он намекнул, что я плохой пациент, потому что не принимаю лекарств, которые он предписывает. Но что же он за врач — ни ученый, ни натуропат».
«Мы должны придерживаться идеальных наставлений. Не все одинаково. Но должны быть некие идеальные наставления, которые разумный человек мог бы принять с пользой для себя». Эти замечания весьма пригодятся нашим духовным братьям, которые в своей жажде привлечь всех и каждого к сознанию Кришны, идут порой на компромисс, ставя под угрозу идеальное Общество.
Ни у одного из 101 кокосового ореха, которые прислали нам из Бомбея, нет зеленой крышечки, так что они непригодны для питья.
Я заметил, что постепенно Шрила Прабхупада перестал повторять мантру на четках. Много лет назад он повторял 64 круга, потом постепенно стал повторять меньше, и несколько лет назад повторял шестнадцать. Но сейчас он совсем перестал читать джапу. Он постоянно лежит, закрыв глаза и очень сосредоточенно думает о Кришне, и на лице его при этом выражение сосредоточенности. Иногда он вытягивает шею, а иногда проваливается в сон, и вздрагивает всем телом. Иногда он громко отрыгивает. Так Шрила Прабхупада проявляет признаки экстаза, описанные в «Нектаре преданности».
Как тщательно я, бывало, читал Шриле Прабхупаде каждое письмо, каждую записку, даже свои собственные личные письма. И всегда читал ему вслух все ответы. Может быть, это была тренировка? Ведь теперь я отвечаю на все письма сам, не читая Его Божественной Милости ни писем, ни ответов. Для него это большое облегчение, что не нужно держать в голове все эти вещи, и можно беспрепятственно и непрерывно думать о Кришне. Прошлой ночью он впервые за много дней принялся за перевод.
Справа от стола Прабхупады, за которым он принимает праса-дам, висит картина, изображающая Кришну в окружении мальчиков-пастушков, и все они обедают. Когда я описывал эту картину Праб-хупаде, он закрыл глаза, погрузившись в размышление об этой игре, и сказал:
— Высшее совершенство жизни. Я пришел к выводу, что все, что делается без Кришны, это просто пустая трата времени. Шрама эва хи кевалам6. Что они на это скажут?»
Пришло письмо от Амбариши. Он хочет сделать выставку кукол в Вашингтоне делом своей жизни и вложить в этот проект миллион долларов. Прабхупада был очень доволен и ответил милостиво, сравнивая своего ученика с изначальным Амбаришей Махараджей. Прабхупада грезит о музеях и планетариях, которые наглядно представляли бы всю философию Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавадгиты. Позже Прабхупада долго беседовал с Бхакти Премой о планетариях. Амбариша Прабху приглашает Прабхупаду в Детройт. Подумав об этом, Прабхупада сказал, что если бы через полтора месяца он поправился, то отправился бы в кругосветное путешествие.
— Я много работал, и то, что не под силу сделать человеку в течение одного воплощения, сделано. Я не люблю неподвижности.
Прабхупада думал насчет пенсии своей прежней семье.
—  Они думают, что я их отец, и что они могут рассчитывать на что-то от меня. Так что пусть у них будет какая-то пенсия. Вишванатха Чакраварти разрешил это кажущееся противоречие между запредельно природой чистого преданного и мирским представлением о нем, которое имеют его родственники, заключив, что чистый преданный всегда запределен во всей своей деятельности, независимо от того, как это выглядит.

----------


## radhadas

—  Есть такая бенгальская поговорка: «Если козел перестанет есть, а сумасшедший перестанет болтать — что с того?» Ученые — просто сумасшедшие. Они слетали на луну, они создадут жизнь. Я называю их всех обманщиками, негодяями. Они безжалостны. Они будут убивать своих детей и даже есть их — ракшасы. Есть такая история. Они хотели нарисовать картину, изображающую сцену войны, и как ребенка убивают на глазах его матери. Многих художников просили написать лицо матери, у которой на глазах убивают ее ребенка. Один художник нарисовал, как мать закрыла глаза рукой, не в силах видеть, как убивают ее дитя, и эта версия получила первую премию. Всякий, кто может смотреть, как убивают дитя — безжалостен. И этим безжалостным демонам я не верю ни на грош. Они далеки от цивилизации. Они говорят, что мы промываем мозги, что мы лишаем людей свободы воли. Но нужно ли ребенку предоставлять свободу воли? Они же все дети, неученые дети. Я всегда говорю, что они разумны, но этот разум не туда направлен. В сознании Кришны их разум получает правильное направление. Поэтому я говорил очень резко, а они теперь печатают это.

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Прабхупада внезапно проснулся рано утром.
—  Я видел сон. Большое собрание пьяниц и повторяющих Имя. Эти пьяницы были безумны. И некоторые из них начинали повторять Имя. Нам нельзя прекращать борьбу. Эти пьяницы просто ужасны.
— А Вы там тоже были? — спросил я.
— Да, я там тоже был.
—  А те, кто повторяли, некоторые из них падали и становились пьяницами? — спросил я.
—  Повторяющие Имя не могут пасть. Их имена внесены в список: домой, к Богу. Они члены семьи Кришны. Сказано же, что брахма-чари пусть умрет сей же час, царевич пусть живет вечно, мясник пусть не живет и не умирает, а преданный может жить или умереть — как ему хочется. Это цивилизация негодяев. Они думают только о деньгах. У них огромные небоскребы. Ну и чего они добились? Потому мы и находимся в храмах, защищенные от пьяниц».

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Прабхупада пригласил к себе Шроути Махараджу, одного своего духовного брата из одного бенгальского храма, и тот пришел сегодня утром. «Когда я оставил семью, то скитался по Калькутте. Я пошел в Джхараграму и жил с ним два или три дня».
—  В моем гороскопе указано, что после семидесяти лет я от-. правлюсь за пределы Индии и построю много храмов. Гуру Махараджа предсказал это в 1935 году перед всеми моими духовными братьями: «Он совершит необходимое. И никто не поможет ему». Там был Шридхара Махараджа. Я уезжал из Индии без всякой надежды. Я не хотел возвращаться. Я ехал с убеждением: «Я сделаю это!» В 1970 был . Я не хочу это вспоминать. И я вернулся. Я звонил тебе в Париж, чтобы ты забрал меня из Лос Анджелеса. Если бы не это, я собирался сделать Лос Анджелес своей штаб-квартирой. Я планировал так, а у Кришны был свой план. Покидая Лос Анджелес я не был счастлив. Я сказал Дваракад-хише: «Ты привел меня сюда, что же теперь Ты вытаскиваешь меня отсюда?» Кришна хотел, чтобы я оставил Вриндавану. «Ты сидел в уединении, но теперь я дам тебе место получше». И Он дал мне храм в сто раз лучше, чем в Лос Анджелесе.
После обеда мы показали Прабхупаде карту, составленную по описанию Джамбудвипы из Пятой Песни.
— Я не мог писать об этом как мирянин и неспециалист. Кришна послал мне кого-то на помощь.

----------


## radhadas

Когда Шрила Прабхупада встал, я не подошел к нему, как обычно, потому что я простудился. Он же, увидев, что меня нет, сразу позвал меня.
«Я никогда не пренебрегал своими обязанностями в любом виде деятельности. Даже в бизнесе. Д-р Бозе очень любил меня. Он мог дать мне пустой подписанный чек, чтобы я выписал сорок тысяч рупий. Я никогда не был ленив и не увиливал от исполнения своих обязанностей. Я всегда работаю честно и стараюсь сделать дело как можно лучше. Единственный раз я был небрежен, когда увлекся своей молодой женой. Тогда я даже стал пренебрегать своими занятиями. Это были обстоятельства. Потом я пренебрег женой. Отец сказал, что это мое счастье, что я не привязан к семье Кришна провел меня невредимым через столько разных обстоятельств. Эта материальная жизнь так изменчива. С самого начала моей жизни я был преданным Кришны. Незаконный секс казался мне совершенно ужасным — что люди скажут!»

----------


## radhadas

«В Бхригу-самхите говорится о прошлом, настоящем и будущем. В моем гороскопе сказано, что после семидесяти я начну открывать храмы. А продолжится все это до восьмидесяти лет. И если я проживу сверх этого срока, это особая милость Кришны. Добавочное время. Д-р Чанд-рик Бозе выпускал газету, в которую писал один очень известный астролог. Сын д-ра Бозе был в Германии, и д-р Бозе попросил этого астролога определить дату возвращения его сына в Индию. Астролог, которого звали Сундар Мохан Бхаттачарья, очень строгий брахман, сказал: «Твой сын не вернется. Он уедет в горы». В следующем письме сын написал: «У меня спинальный туберкулез, и я уезжаю в Швейцарию».Такие это были брахманы. Нанда Махараджа обычно звал их, и он был уверен: «Если такой брахман благословит моего сына, все будет хорошо». Сейчас все шудры. Это просто милость Господа Чайтаньи, «чето дарпана марджа-нам». Качеств нет ни у кого. Поэтому пусть поют и повторяют. Поэтому Рупа Госвами и сказал: намо маха-ваданйайа кришна-према-прадайа те. Вместо того, чтобы лепить брахмана, он просто раздает Кришна-прему. В начале нет никакой нужды в столь многих ритуалах. Все равно человек не сможет им следовать. Просто Харе Кришна. Остальное приложится само собой».

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада снова говорил о том, что редакторы санскрита меняют его текст.
— Пусть даже авторитетный ачарья допускает ошибку, все равно менять ничего нельзя. Это называется «аршейя». Так почитают ачарью. Только посмотри, этот последний негодяй, Такой-то даса, он не может
сидеть в храме Радха-Дамодары и переводить, а туда же, рвется к «Сат-сандарбхе». Он не способен поймать обычную садовую змею, а хочет поймать кобру. Он любитель женщин, а хочет переводить «Сат-сандарбху».
Вечером я читал Шриле Прабхупаде майский отчет ББТ. Я спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду, не вызывают ли у него такие новости головной боли. Шрила Прабхупада очень широко улыбнулся и сказал:
— Нет! Это моя жизнь!

----------


## radhadas

Когда Прабхупаде показали помещения и офисы для разных менеджеров, он заметил:
— Вы все думаете о менеджменте. А кто управляет? У меня есть личный опыт. Никто не отдал мне своих сыновей. Каждый думает: «Куда ногу поставить? Куда руку положить?» Вы все заботитесь о том, где вы будете жить. Одного человека предупреждали: «Не спите головой на север». А он ответил: «Простите. Но у меня нет головы!» Четыре ученика и три сотни управленцев. Вы бьете из пушки по воробьям. Каждый управленец должен привести как минимум пятнадцать учеников.

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада начал:
— Следующее наше дело будет состоять в том, чтобы прийти к процветающим бизнесменам и сказать им: «Мы приглашаем вас дать своим детям образование, а также воспитать у них хорошее поведение, хороший характер и преданность. Чанакья Пандита говорит: «Что пользы зачинать детей как кошки и собаки?» Они должны быть образованными и стоять на пути бхакти-марг. Мы обучим ваших сыновей и тому, и другому».
В современном обществе сын премьер-министра — это первый хулиган. Мы же сделаем из вашего сына видвана и бхакти-марга. Хи-раньякашипу хотел, чтобы его сын был таким, как он сам — обманщиком, дипломатом и т.д., а не такого, как Прахлада. И все современное общество таково. Наша идея в том, чтобы создать Прахладу. Здесь можно прекрасно разместить двести пятьдесят учеников. Неужто по всей Индии и по всему миру нельзя набрать двести пятьдесят учеников? Что вы за руководители тогда? Я же говорю: наберите пятьсот! Собирайте их так: «Я припадаю к лотосам ваших стоп. Я тысячу раз воскуряю вам фимиам, пожалуйста, выслушайте меня». Так и собирайте учеников. Этот Санд-жай Ганди, куда бы он ни шел, они собирают пыль с его стоп. Как людям не стыдно? Вы должны привести учеников. А не только заботиться о комнатах для управленцев.
Идея обучения такова: Кришну воспитывал приемный отец, Нанда Махараджа. Кришна каждый день ходил на пастбище с коровами. Когда Он немного подрос, отец, Васудева, отвел его в школу, и Он стал брахмачари. Учась в гурукуле Он ходил в лес собирать дрова. Однажды пошел сильный дождь, и Кришна потерялся. Потом Его учили как кшатрия. Так это было. Кришна, хотя и был Богом, все таки учился в гурукуле. Если у нас будет положение, мы сможем привлечь внимание правительства. Если человек не имеет качеств брахмана, ему нельзя позволять обманывать других, называя себя брахманом. То же касается и кшатриев. Законодательное собрание должно состоять из брахманов. Сейчас это мечта, но это нужно сделать.
Если у вас не будет хорошо обученных детей, то это как болезнь. Гуру должен думать: «Ко мне пришел этот прекрасный ребенок. Я должен обучить его, чтобы ему не пришлось больше страдать от рождений и смертей». Если крупному бизнесмену, такому, как Бирла, нужен технолог, он нанимает кого-нибудь. Он не ставит на эту работу собственного сына. Технолог — это шудра. Англичане обычно называли их обученными рабочими. Зачем большие университеты приглашают всех? Нет нужды давать образование вайшьям и шудрам. Это пустая трата времени.
Поскольку существует безработица, находится немало демонов, единственная цель которых — это вино и женщины. Это и есть результат всеобщего высшего образования. Дефект современной цивилизации состоит в том, что негодяи являются предметом почитания. Чанакья Панди-та говорит: «Общество, где не в почете негодяи, где сохраняется зерно и где мужья не ссорятся с женами, — такое общество имеет хорошее будущее».
Шрила Прабхупада околдовал нас всех своими милостивыми наставлениями. В заключение он сказал:
— У меня столько мыслей, но жизнь моя подходит к концу.

----------


## radhadas

«У Картика Чандры Бозе был один друг, который сказал ему: «Ты производишь столько лекарств, а я хочу пожаловаться. Что ты можешь сделать лично для меня?» Картик Бозе ответил: «У меня три лекарства: касторка, хинин и английская соль. Все остальные лекарства — это просто бизнес». Он не любил принимать лекарства, хотя и был врачом. Когда он заболевал, он просто тихо сидел три дня и принимал одно из трех своих средств».

----------


## radhadas

Когда ухудшение зрения отступило, и Прабхупада снова стал переводить, он вызвал Бхакти Чайтанью Свами и Тривикраму Свами, которых попросили приехать во Вриндавану. Тривикрама Махараджа предложил, чтобы Делийский храм присоединили к зоне Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами, и Шрила Прабхупада согласился.
— Дели — это часть северной Индии, — сказал он.
Я напомнил, что Гопала Кришна трудился изо всех сил, чтобы организовать храм в Дели, и ему, наверное, будет неприятно уходить оттуда. Но Прабхупада сказал:
—  Гопала — почему он будет против? Это не сантименты. Это работа. Джи-Би-Си не действуют каждый в отдельности. Они все связаны. Пусть он сосредоточится на производстве книг. Если начнутся распри, это будет нехорошо.
Наша беседа коснулась Атал Бихари Ваджпаи, министра иностранных дел.
—  Если он симпатизирует нашей деятельности, он поможет. Давайте проверим его. Но если он политик, то кто бы ни пошел к нему — он не станет помогать. Чанакья Пандита сказал, что женщинам и политикам верить нельзя. Общайтесь с политиками очень осторожно. Они могут принести больше вреда, чем пользы.
«Когда говоришь с мошенником, ты должен вдолбить ему то, что ты хочешь, десять раз».
«Один человек пошел в магазин. У него была обрита голова. Лавочник спросил его, кто умер. О, Саргал Сингх умер. И так оно шло и шло, множество людей: Саргал Сингх умер. И каждый услышавший эту весть брил голову. Потом один умный человек спросил: «А кто этот Саргал Сингх?» И тут новость понеслась назад по парампаре. Самый первый был дхоби (стиральщик), и Саргал Сингх был его осел. Вот как действуют неумные люди. Как двадцать лет назад я сказал, что они не летали на луну. В Шримад Бхагаватам написано, что нужно совершить очень много карма-канды, чтобы попасть туда. Как же эти негодяи могут полететь туда на машине? Надо быть шастра-чакшуш.
Я не изучил все Веды и Упанишады. Я читал только Бхагавадги-ту и Шримад Бхагаватам».
Прабхупада процитировал Бхагавадгиту 15.15. [и добавил]:
— Из всех йоги, свами и бхоги один я добился успеха. Это факт. Кого можно сравнить со мной? Я даю Бхагавадгиту как она есть, без всяких интерпретаций, без фальсификаций. Махаджано йена гатах са пант-хах. Иначе... Вокруг столько интеллектуалов. Майявади приводят аргументы. Так что не боритесь друг с другом за сантименты и престиж. Представляйте наши непогрешимые книги.

----------


## radhadas

Пришло письмо от Тушта Кришны Свами. Прабхупада сказал:
— У вас с духовными братьями могут быть разные точки зрения, но, пожалуйста, не разделяйтесь в том, что касается пения и повторения. Это было бы самоубийством. Пошли ему бюллетень санкиртаны. Смотри, как действуют твои духовные братья. Объединяйся с ними, вместо того, чтобы враждовать. Между братьями всегда идет борьба, но сделайте что-нибудь для отца.

----------


## radhadas

8 июля
Сегодня днем я привел Вриндабан Чандру на обед в храм Рад-ха-Дамодары. Это был случай расспросить его о семейной жизни Шрилы Прабхупады. Вриндабан Чандра рассказал, что каждое утро, около пяти утра, Прабхупада проводил киртану, пел Харе Кришна вместе с семьей, затем он предлагал угощение своим Божествам Радхи-Кришны. Вечером программа повторялась, и в дополнение Прабхупада читал Шримад Бха-гаватам. Он сам шил Божествам одежды. Так он поклонялся Богу дома изо дня в день. По большим праздникам он ходил в Гаудия Матх Багх-базара.

----------


## radhadas

Вечером я читал Шриле Прабхупаде отчет об убедительной победе в бостонском суде по делу Басу Гопала. Шрила Прабхупада остался очень доволен отчетом. Я также показал ему экземпляр «Духа Бриджабаси» и прочитал очень трогательную историю о шестнадцатилетнем юноше, которому родители не разрешали принять сознание Кришны, но он все равно продолжал практиковать.
Поняв, что депрограмматоры считают его сердцем нашего Движения, Прабхупада прокомментировал так:
— Кришна хочет, чтобы я перестал передвигаться. Отсюда и эта болезнь. Кришна знает, как я люблю ездить повсюду. Это опасно. И они [депрограмматоры] были бы очень рады такой возможности. «Вот этот старый негодяй, из-за которого все и началось». Они могли бы потащить меня в суд. Пусть лучше идет туда ритвик.
Ночью Прабхупада принял какое-то лекарство от кашля, содержащее спирт и хлороформ, от которого спал много часов. Поэтому он не переводил. Он сказал, что это лекарство слегка одурманивает.

----------


## radhadas

Когда Прабхупада выслушал эти новости, мы пришли к выводу, что все это было организовано коммунистами, которые в настоящее время контролируют правительство Западной Бенгалии. Прабхупада сказал:
— Ленин и Сталин оба были гундами. Они убили Царя и его семью. Несколько человек, не весь народ. Это партия гундов. А кто выбирал этих гундов? Никто! Сейчас в России все поняли, что это была ошибка. Единственно верное решение — это Кришна, варнашрама-дхарма.

----------


## radhadas

Когда Шрила Прабхупада спустился посидеть в саду, шел дождь. Поэтому он уселся на крыльце. Он позвал меня и начал говорить:
—  Какое благо могут получить люди от современной цивилизации? Кастовая система Индии была очень хороша. Ребенок учился ремеслу отца. Например, гончар. Сын гончара делал маленькие чашечки, маленькие тарелочки, маленькие игрушки, и продавал их другим детям. Всей семье от этого была польза. Теперь их посылают в школу. А потом они становятся безработными. Зачем горшечнику школа? Люди были довольны удовлетворением самых простых потребностей. Их не обременяла излишняя работа. Им было очень немного нужно для жизни. Теперь время теряется, а цель жизни так и не достигнута. А когда мы учим истинной цели жизни, они говорят, что это «промывание мозгов». Коммунисты и все, кому не лень, пытаются остановить нас. В системе варнаш-рамы каждый был под защитой.
Люди низших сословий поклонялись полубогам. Они знали, что есть что-то выше их. Кузнецы поклонялись Вишвакарме. В определенный день они чистили все свои инструменты и предлагали Вишвакарме цветы и пуджу. Приходили брахманы и совершали эту пуджу. Даже мясники поклонялись богине Кали, а потом брались за нож. Таким путем они учились почитать высший авторитет. Торговцы специями поклонялись Ганеше. Торговцы золотом поклонялись Лакшми-Нараяне. Ученик почитал Сарасвати. Было какое-то поклонение. Брахманы изучали Веды и давали советы всем остальным. Как Гаргамуни пришел к Нанде Махарадже. Современная гигантская цивилизация интересуется только половой жизнью и как потом убивать детей. Сосредоточенность на сексе. Стать хиппи и поклоняться свиньям. Хиппи — это просто кучка сумасшедших. Секс на публике и секс со своим полом.

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада, как заправский аптекарь, велел нам смешать равные количества хлорида кальция, каолина и мела. Это был в чистом виде тот ингредиент пепла коровьего навоза, который прописал кавираджа. Сам пепел содержит только шестьдесят процентов хлорида кальция.  Этой смесью три раза в день натирают все тело Прабхупады. Именно эту смесь, только с добавлением отдушки используют в качестве пудры для тела драматические актеры и женщины. Она охлаждает в жару. Когда ее нанесли, Прабхупада прокомментировал:
— Как Господь Шива.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня пришло письмо от Гопала Кришны, в котором описывалось все майяпурское происшествие. Группа человек в пятьдесят воровала наш урожай. Когда Нитай-чанд попытался их остановить, они порезали ему голову в трех местах. Позже, когда Нитай-чанд находился в нашей лечебнице, они снова избили его и донага раздели одну из наших женщин. Пока пятьдесят мусульман воровали наш урожай, двести пятьдесят их же, прятавшиеся в кустах, напали на храм, сломали ворота, перерезали телефонный и электрический провода и сломали водяной насос. Чтобы осадить их, преданные начали стрелять. Но, поскольку они не остановились, пришлось снова стрелять, и одиннадцать мусульман были легко ранены. В это же время они сломали обе руки Хираньягарбхе. Полиция приехала через два часа. Они посоветовали нам обратиться с жалобой в полицейское управление Кришнанагара. Когда преданные прибыли в полицейское управление, их арестовали. Двое серьезно раненных преданных остались без медицинской помощи.
— Мусульмане сами по себе не такие плохие, но местное правительство хочет спровоцировать индо-мусульманский конфликт. Они видят, что мы берем деревню за деревней, и люди принимают нас. Американцы берут одну деревню за другой, и люди хотят их. В этом и состояла моя идея с самого начала. А
план правительство состоит в том, чтобы удалить американских Харе Кришна. Они хотят, чтобы вся Бенгалия стала совершенно безбожной.
Я предположил, что теперь наша проповедь по деревням прекратится. Шрила Прабхупада ответил:
— Нет, очень скоро все это обернется нашей выгодой. Я думаю, центральное правительство примет меры.
В письме сообщалось, что премьер-министр Бенгалии в отчете своему начальнику в Дели, просил расследовать, почему некоторые американские преданные, которым было предложено покинуть Индию, вернулись с новыми паспортами и новыми визами.
—  Рассказывай кому-нибудь. Я собираюсь посадить тебя как вора, а ты говоришь, что не воруешь. Значит, ты вор. Так и этот премьер-министр совершенно игнорирует происшествие, зато просит расследовать дело с визами. Это значит, он виновен в пристрастности.
Я спросил Прабхупаду, приведет ли центральное расследование к падению правительства штата. Прабхупада сказал:
— Да! Это как Камса против Кришны. Кришна должен победить. Кришну никому не одолеть. Если бы я был там, они бы обвинили меня в том, что я отдал приказ стрелять, и арестовали бы меня. Сейчас я старик. Я не могу занимать активную позицию, поэтому вы все должны делать очень осмотрительно. Община гундов не любит Чайтанью Махапрабху. Это в Бенгалии и Ориссе. Рамакришна его тоже не любил. Он говорил, что Чайтанья Махапрабху сделал людей бессильными. Они говорят, что как только Махараджа Пратапарудра встретил Чайтанью Махапрабху, он потерял силу. Этот взгляд поддерживается правительством Ориссы. Они говорит: «Мы не хотим этого вашего «на дханам, на джанам» и т.д.» Как с такими людьми можно договариваться? В вашей стране тоже — незаконный секс — почему бы нет? Промывание мозгов. Очень трудно вести это Движение. Но оно все же продвигается. Это милость Кришны. К Ха-ридасе Тхакуре среди ночи пришла молодая женщина, предлагая свое тело, но он не захотел. Как это понять? Они говорят о промывании мозгов. Общая мысль такова: как может молодой мужчина жить без молодой женщины? А Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил: «Ты гонишься за женщинами. Это опаснее, чем яд». Кто это примет? Мадхудвиша Махараджа пал жертвой женщины. Он знал: «Моя карьера в этом направлении погублена». Ему было так стыдно. Несколько раз я звал его, но он не приходил. Он знает: «Кто теперь примет меня всерьез!» Здесь даже падший человек имеет сознание. Поэтому он отослал назад свою данду. Преимущество сознания Кришны состоит в том, что здесь падший человек знает: «Я падший», — поэтому у него есть шанс очиститься. Во всяком случае, если человек посвятил свою жизнь Кришне, Кришна даст ему защиту. Наши люди в Маяпуре...
Тут Прабхупаду переполнили чувства, и он заплакал.
—  Харидаса Тхакура, они посадили его в тюрьму. Его били. Прахлада Махараджа — когда явился Нрисимхадева, с Хираньякашипу было покончено.
Прабхупада плакал, думая о преданных, которым пришлось претерпеть столь многое ради Кришны.
— Не беспокойся. Мы делаем все, на что способны наши сила и разум. Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел, чтобы это Движение дошло до каждого уголка и закоулка мира. Мы ограничены. Но уже распространено так много книг.
Тут мне захотелось умерить сердечное страдание Прабхупады, и я рассказал ему о последнем отчете Гханашьямы Прабху. Я сказал:
—  Кришна всегда так устраивает, что после того, как мы получим отчет одного характера, приходит отчет другого характера.
Прабхупада улыбнулся и сказал:
— Это динамика. Это не статика. Перед дождем гремит гром. Прабхупада изобразил, как рокочет гром.
— Как электрический ток, вперед-назад.
Видеть, как чистый преданный проявляет разнообразные чувства, было большим уроком.
Сегодня вечером Прабхупада переводил до восьми часов. Потом он пригласил меня войти, как часто это делал, и сказал:
— Я так много перевел. Я перевожу о Кришне. Кришна тоже менял места из-за демонов. Когда Путана взяла Кришну на руки и дала ему грудь, оказалось, что она держит спящую змею. Коммунистическая партия тоже найдет спящую змею.
«Я хочу, чтобы американцы приняли сознание Кришны, и в каждой стране пусть каждый не сознающий Кришну, изменится».

----------


## radhadas

16 июля
Ночью Прабхупада переводил не очень много. Этого я и ожидал. Вчера вечером Прабхупада очень сильно и долго проповедовал Виш-вамбхаре
—    Во Вриндаване почти все преданные — это каништха-адхикари, то есть, преданные третьего класса. Они зарабатывают деньги, показывая Божества. Они понятия не имеют о том, что такое чистое преданное служение.
Когда Вишвамбхара ушел, Прабхупада сказал:
—  Бхагатджи [Вишвамбхара]... Я хотел бы исправить его, дав ему немного хорошего общения [наилучшего!]. Но он делает служение. А служение очищает человека. Это самое главное. Ты же сидел и напоминал мне, что мне нельзя говорить. Теперь я буду разговаривать только с важными людьми.

----------


## radhadas

— Когда я был пятнадцатилетним юношей, в Калькутте началась эпидемия бери-бери. Она поразила буквально всех. Особенно сильными были отеки ног. Моя мама на ночь натирала мне ноги этим порошком, чтобы уменьшить отеки.
Я спросил, болела ли его мать бери-бери, и он сказал, что да, но она продолжала выполнять все свои обязанности.
Кавираджа, который снова приходил сегодня, сказал, что он лечит Прабхупаду очень медленно, мягкими средствами, предназначенными для восьмилетних детей.
— Старик и ребенок — это одно и то же, — пояснил Прабхупада. — Настоящая аюрведическая медицина следует ведическим принципам. Там нет никаких выдумок. Сначала они щупают пульс. Затем делают вывод, какой элемент вышел из равновесия. Затем обращаются к Ведам. Если пуль бьется так-то, это симптом того-то. Затем они обращаются к пациенту: «Вы чувствуете то-то?» Пациент подтверждает. Тогда они опять обращаются к Ведам: «Надо дать такое-то лекарство!» Пациент принимает лекарство, и ему становится лучше. Не надо никаких исследований. Традиция от Дханвантари.

----------


## radhadas

Гаурасундара даса и его новая жена приехали с Гавай, чтобы навестить Шрилу Прабхупаду. Шрила Прабхупада со слезами на глазах спросил: «Где Говинда даси?» Гаурасундара и его бывшая жена, Говинда даси, были его первыми секретарями в 1967 году. Они открыли отделение ИСККОН на Гавайях. Оба они столкнулись с трудностями и отпали, но каждый из них снова пришел к преданному служению. У Гаурасунда-ры есть дом с маленькими Божествами, и там живут еще несколько преданных. Он сказал, что хотел бы установить большие мраморные Божества Радха-Кришны, но Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
— Нет нужды в больших Божествах. У тебя частный храм, делай все как подобает, но в больших Божествах нужды нет. Маленький Кришна на коленях у Матери Яшоды — это тот же самый Кришна. Лучше усилить преданность и лекции и т.д. Вот главное дело. Если ты просто поклоняешься Божествам, но не проповедуешь, ты остаешься пракритой, материалистом. Ты можешь остаться на некоторое время во Вриндаване?
Было ясно, что Шрила Прабхупада хочет сделать Гаурасундару сильнее, дав ему свое общение. На следующий день мы поручили Гаура-сундаре обмахивать Прабхупаду утром.
— Говинда даси не хочет жить с тобой?
Гаурасундара ответил, что слышал, что она снова вышла замуж. Это причинило Прабхупаде боль, потому что он привык видеть их вместе. Указывая на новую жену Гаурасундары, он спросил:
— Она помогает тебе?
Ситуация была несколько неловкой. Затем Прабхупада сказал:
— Поклонение Божествам — важнейшая вещь. В твоем доме каждый следует всем правилам и заповедям? Нет дурмана? Настоящий дурман — это Кришна.

----------


## radhadas

— Наша программа состоит в том, чтобы занять деревенских жителей обработкой земли, чтобы они могли воспользоваться результатом.
Мы получили от Джаятиртхи Прабху газетную вырезку о Маха-риши. Шрила Прабхупада прокомментировал так:
—  Просто глупость. Любой, кто прочитает эту статью, поймет, какой он мошенник. Он умеет летать. И что с того? Вороны тоже летают. Он просто большая ворона. Даже крошечное насекомое может летать. Ночью мириады таких насекомых летают. Разве они важны? Москит летает на высоте 150 метров. А в отхожем месте встречаются даже летающие тараканы. Разве это славный полет?
В отчете от Махабуддхи и Дхира Кришны, которые проповедуют в коммунистических странах: Румынии, Чехословакии и Венгрии, говорится о двадцати пяти долгосрочных заказах, плюс заказах на учебники, книжные обзоры и множество программ. Это полный успех, и Прабхупада в восторге. Во время отчета пришел д-р Капур, и Прабхупада велел мне заново прочитать основные моменты. Это была рука Кришны, что д-р Капур услышал, как весь мир, и даже коммунисты, страстно желает Чайтанья-чаритамриты в переводе Шрилы Прабхупады. Д-р Капур написал книгу о Господу Чайтанье и хотел, чтобы мы ее распространяли. Но какая в том была необходимость, когда и ученые, и просто люди жаждут изданной ББТ Чайтанья-чаритамриты, которая превосходит книгу д-ра Капура во всех отношениях? Послушав о нашей проповеди д-р Капур должен вернуться с небес на землю. Прабхупада рассказал ему также о семинаре, который готовился под эгидой Института Бхактиведанты. О д-ре Сварупа Дамодаре Прабхупада сказал:
—  Он был завзятым атеистом. Я гулял по берегу моря и ругал его на чем свет стоит. А сейчас он организовал Институт Бхактиведанты.
Шрила Прабхупада: «пусть крестьяне работают, производят продукты, едят праса-дам и поют Харе Кришна»
С очень вдохновляющим отчетом прибыл Яшоданандана. Он приехал с фермы в Ахмедабаде, пожертвованной Сетх Богилалом Пате-лем. Прабхупада очень обрадовался, когда узнал, что все сорок с лишним гектаров обрабатываются. Он сказал:
—  Пусть крестьяне работают, производят продукты, едят праса-дам и поют Харе Кришна. Нам не нужна прибыль, и мы не будет вас эксплуатировать. Мы просто хотим, чтобы вы привязались к Кришне. Боги-лал честен и религиозен. Я с ним говорю, как с родным братом.

----------


## radhadas

Когда Прабхупада был в саду, пришел Гопала Кришна.
— Привез Гопала книги? Он должен привезти новые книги. Он в любой момент знает, чего я хочу. Твое первое дело — печатать книги. Печатай побыстрее. Я хочу просто видеть распространение книг на разных языках. Развивай ферму в Ахмедабаде. Вместо города, построй храм в деревне, и дома для пожизненных членов. Гуджаратцы — вайшнавы по своей природе. Строй дома из местных материалов: кирпича, черепицы, бамбука.
«Такой-то Махараджа [популярный чтец Бхагаватам] из «разряда дандаватов». Мой Гуру Махараджа часто так говорил. Даже если такой человек говорил хорошие вещи, он все равно называл его «из разряда дандаватов». Мой Гуру Махараджа был человек с юмором. Он вырос в Калькутте, поэтому он любил меня. Все другие его ученики — приезжие из Восточной Бенгалии. Кажется, я был один из Калькутты».
«Вы должны всегда помнить пример «Гита Пресс». У них была третьесортная печать и сомнительный материал, и при этом они умудрялись держать семьдесят пять больших печатных станков. Это очень много. Если у нас будет первоклассная печать и первоклассный материал, мы можем добиться огромного производства. Что касается цены, то хинду заплатят, они не бедные. Печатайте много, минимум десять тысяч за раз. Распространение я беру на себя. Я хочу по крайней мере увидеть все рукописи напечатанными. Мы должны действовать так же, как карми, но не для себя, а для Кришны. Майявади никогда нас не поймут. Когда Матушка Яшода плачет, они говорят: «Ну вот, опять плачет». Мы же видим, что это выражение духовного счастья. Чайтанья Махапрабху тоже плакал. Но они не понимают, как плач может приносить огромное наслаждение. Они говорят, это майя, поэтому их и зовут майявади. Нирвишеша шунйавади. Они хотят все превратить в ноль».

----------


## radhadas

30 июля
Когда Прабхупада проснулся, он сплюнул в плевательницу и сказал, что это слюнотечение — еще одна проблема. Я заметил, что некоторые преданные говорят, что это трансцендентное проявление, но он поправил меня, сказав, что преданные, которые так говорят — сахаджии.

----------


## radhadas

30 июля
Когда Прабхупада проснулся, он сплюнул в плевательницу и сказал, что это слюнотечение — еще одна проблема. Я заметил, что некоторые преданные говорят, что это трансцендентное проявление, но он поправил меня, сказав, что преданные, которые так говорят — сахаджии.

----------


## radhadas

— Как христиане хоронят своих умерших? Я рассказал ему так, как я это понимаю.
— Наш метод таков: в яму насыпают соль. Затем туда помещают тело, а потом насыпают еще соли. По поводу перевода я рассказал Прадьюмне, как это делать. Я дал ему наставления, как это делать. Подсказкой может служить также английская «Книга о Кришне». Если он сможет, он расширит ее. Он сможет сделать Одиннадцатую и Двенадцатую Песни. Ему можно доверять. Памятник или гробница, если они будут небольшими, могут располагаться в этом саду.
Прабхупада указал на свой личный сад.
— А если большого размера, то на том открытом участке на левой стороне, между храмом и главной аллеей. А для Маяпура вы можете взять цветы и затем построить мемориал. Все идет как надо, и в Индии, и за ее пределами. У меня появилась надежда, что все будет управляться хорошо.

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Прабхупада описал, какие меры предосторожности надо принимать при покупке драгоценных камней.
— Камень не должен проходить через чьи-то руки. Ювелира надо пригласить к себе домой. Когда мы посмотрим камень, он может сделать кольцо у себя в мастерской. Потом он должен принести кольцо, а мы дадим ему камень. Он может закрепить камень в кольце на наших глазах. Нужно просто зажать зубцы, которые держат камень, и все, камень надежно закреплен, А когда кольцо будет готово, надо завернуть его в шелк и повязать на руку выше локтя. Но камень не должен проходить через чужие руки.

----------


## radhadas

Письмо Туласи дасы из Южной Африки стало для Шрилы Прабхупады большим источником вдохновения, и он ответил:
— Твое письмо вернуло меня к жизни, хотя я уже мертв. Я хотел еще увидеть, как сознание Кришны распространяется по всему миру.
Твой отчет о ферме очень воодушевляет. Не создавая таких сельских общин, как они могут говорить, что они джагат-гуру? Просто брахма, брах-ма...
—  Шрила Прабхупада, Ваша Божественная Милость — сель-хоз-ачарья, - сказал я.
Но Прабхупада поправил меня:
—   Это Кришна — сельхоз-ачарья. Баларама держит плуг, а Кришна всегда с теленком. Кришна посоветовал Своему отцу не совершать Индра-пуджу, а просто поклоняться Говардхану, земле, которая поддерживает и коров, и людей. Это письмо волнует мне сердце. Какие у меня ученики! Какой деятельностью они занимаются!

----------


## radhadas

Раджив Гупта предложил немедленно начать печатать Шримад Бхагаватам в Дели, где у нас вложены деньги в типографию. Гопала Кришна возразил, что в Дели слишком высокие цены. Его возражение очень рассердило Шрилу Прабхупаду.
—  Ты что, нищий? На печатание книг нужно тратиться. Какова бы ни была цена - трать! Я хочу, чтобы все рукописи были напечатаны. Я знаю, что мы потратимся, но это ничего, если, по крайней мере, дело двигается. Если мы и так проматываем деньги, то почему не на печать книг? Ганди потерял двадцать лет в Южной Африке, чтобы добиться равных прав для индусов. А сейчас наши книги покупают европейцы, они оценили индийскую культуру. И еще тридцать лет он потерял в Индии. Независимости добился Субаш Чанд Бозе. Он думал: «О, британцы позволяют мне сидеть с ними в набедренной повязке». Что это за успех? Пятьдесят лет впустую! Ерунда какая-то! Ненасилие, искажение Бхагавадгиты. Бха-гавадгита начинается с насилия. Он сказал, что ему не по душе Кришна, который сражается. Он создал собственного Кришну. Этот человек сделал так много для Индии, и где результат? Я работаю десять лет, и добился столь многого. Пхалена паричйате. Сурабхи приходит только за деньгами. Он строит планы, а ты трать. В общем, если деньги есть, Тамала даст их вам. Двадцать два лакха или двадцать два крора. Закончите работу вовремя. Я знаю, что если вы транжирите деньги здесь, то будете транжирить и там на широкую ногу. Я не собираюсь жить долго. Если будет возможность, я увижу. Я хочу, чтобы вы продолжали.
Вечером я сказал Шриле Прабхупаде, что ресторан хотел бы получить предлагаемые банковские помещения и будет платить за них. Он был очень доволен.
— Если мы сможем использовать их сами, это будет лучше. Прабхупаду   больше   интересует   возможность   проповеди,   чем
деньги. Деньги придут. Мы должны просто заниматься проповедью.

----------


## Dimas

*Тамала Кришна:* Он спрашивает: "Каково фактическое значение жертвы на кресте, т.е. смерть Иисуса на кресте?"

*Прабхупада:* Это не имеет никакого смысла. Люди были такими негодяями, они пытались убить его, потому что он говорил о Боге. Итак, мы можем понять осквернение тогдашнего общества, насколько "разумными" они были. Он должен был иметь дело с такими негодяями: он говорил о Боге, а в результате они хотели убить его. Он проповедовал: "Не убий", а они убили его. Это их "разум". Сейчас люди развиты. Эти учения, они не являются ... (неясно). Вот и всё. Таков ответ.

*Тамала Кришна:* Он спрашивает: "Умер ли Иисус на кресте, чтобы искупить все грехи мира?"

*Прабхупада:* Это еще одна греховная мысль - Иисус заключил договор на избавление от ваших греховных действий. Это призыв к грешникам, пусть они  продолжают грешить, а Христос заключит договор противодействовать. Это самые греховные убеждения. Вместо того, чтобы прекратить греховную деятельность, мы заключили договор с Иисусом Христом, чтобы он противодействовал этому.

*Тамала Кришна:* Поэтому эти люди на самом деле не освобождаются от своих грехов, потому что они продолжают грешить.

*Прабхупада:* Тогда какой смысл в его проповеди? Они будут продолжать грешить, а Иисус Христос заключит договор о их спасении. Какая это глупая идея! Бхавананда, как ты думаешь, это хорошая идея?

*Бхавананда:* Не очень хорошая идея, Шрила Прабхупада.

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Глупые негодяи! 

Источник: VedaBase => Room Conversation -- April 2, 1977, Bombay
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 23.12.2013

----------


## radhadas

9 августа
Прабхупада встал рано, солнце светило прямо на него, и он отодвинулся в глубину веранды.
— В Америке люди обучены таким образом, что друзей найти невозможно. Если матери убивают детей, как можно надеяться на дружбу? Мать — это лучший друг ребенка. Мы поднимаем их — от животной жизни к человеческой.
«Распространение книг и фермы — это наши твердые программы. Они могут изменить весь мир. Они подорвут сами устои животной цивилизации. Если бы я надеялся еще жить, я хотел бы организовать фермы, сделать их совершенными. Простая жизнь и возвышенное мышление».
Позже Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том, что Гаурасундара — искусный художник.
—  У Бхарадваджи жена — красавица, но он не привязан. Она дочь богатого человека. И тем не менее они остаются мужем и женой. Это вайшнавы. Гаурасундара должен присоединиться и делать куклы. Его квалификация выше, чем у Бхараджваджи. Он может учить других. Эти куклы привлекут множество туристов. Нужно делать их хотя бы в Лондоне, на Гавайях и в Детройте.

----------


## radhadas

10 августа
Бхакти-чару Махараджа служит Шриле Прабхупаде каждое утро с 3:30 до 5:30. Прабхупада сказал ему:
— Этот камень спасет меня. Бхаки-чару ответил:
— Шрила Прабхупада, если вы останетесь еще на три года, можно будет так много сделать.
— Я сделал только половину того, что собирался сделать, — ответил Прабхупада. — Надо организовать фермы. Если их сделать, это будет установлением варнашрамы.

----------


## radhadas

Прадьюмна читает ему Чайтанья-чаритамриту. Когда Прадьюмна хотел сесть на коврик у ног Прабхупады, Прабхупада запретил ему.
— Когда читаешь Чайтанья-чаритамриту, ты не должен садиться ниже, а сидеть, насколько возможно, на том же уровне — из уважения к Чайтанья-чаритамрите.

----------


## radhadas

Прабхавишну Прабху, который был ответственным за проповедь в Дакке, привез письмо. Он пришел к Шриле Прабхупаде, который сидел на своей веранде наверху. Гуру-крипа как раз в это время показывал Прабхупаде новые солнцезащитные очки фирмы «Полароид». Прабхупада сказал Прабхавишну:
—  Поздравляю. Был такой бенгальский поэт Заминдар Михаэль Мадхусудан Дутта. Он стал христианином и растратил все свои деньги. Индиец-христианин — это человек расточительный. Индийцы становятся христианами, чтобы есть мясо и пить вино. Он женился на англичанке, поселился в Англии и там растратил все деньги. Тогда ему пришлось просить денег у индусов, и никто ему не давал. Но один, из Видьянагара подумал: «Такой большой человек, и нуждается в деньгах. Дам ему». И поэт поздравил давшего: «Никто не дерзнул дать мне денег, кроме тебя. Ты обладаешь смелостью англичанина и сердцем бенгальской матери.
—  Ты британец. — Продолжил Шрила Прабхупада. — Британская Империя расширялась благодаря такой смелости. Америка — тоже порождение Британии. Они прославились благодаря смелости, энтузиазму и расширению. Так вот, тебе предстоит продемонстрировать эту смелость англичанина. У тебя два прекрасных поля — Бангладеш и Непал. В Непале есть представление об индуизме. Мы можем основать там свою цитадель. Они хотят иностранной валюты, поэтому я буду давать тебе шестьсот долларов ежемесячно. У меня есть зарубежный счет. Раньше Британия разрослась до империи. Теперь тебе предстоит основать империю сознания. Кришна дал тебе способности, делай же свое дело со смелостью англичанина и с сердцем бенгальской матери. В Бангладеш меняй деньги и печатай книги.
—  Мы должны обнародовать тот факт, что эти наши индийские вложения — это мои деньги. Я работал изо всех сил день и ночь, а американские юноши помогали мне. Это не американские деньги, это мои деньги. Они должны гордиться. «Наш парень сделал такой бизнес!» Я сделал бизнес, заработал деньги и привез их домой, чтобы потратить. Они не должны думать, что это американское правительство и Всемирный Банк. [Такова была правительственная пропаганда.] Нас никто не поддерживает. Я зарабатываю деньги своим тяжелым трудом. Деньги принадлежат А.Ч. Бхактиведанте Свами. Обнародуйте этот факт. Издайте все книги на бенгали.

----------


## radhadas

Вечером я возвращался во Вриндавану, предвкушая снова проповедь на Западе. Но как только наша машина свернула на Бхактиведанта Свами Марг, чарующая атмосфера Вриндаваны поразила меня. Я прожил во Вриндаване безвыездно больше трех месяцев. Хотя я провел в Дели всего один день, возвращение во Вриндавану произвело на меня такое впечатление, что я почувствовал, что это мой дом, мирный и безопасный. Я выразил эти чувства Шриле Прабхупаде, и он понимающе улыбнулся мне в ответ.

----------


## radhadas

С утра дочь Кутичук играла с подружками. Роясь в мусоре она нашла какие-то выброшенные таблетки и съела их. Через несколько минут она впала в кому, а еще через некоторое время умерла. Родители привезли ее во Вриндавану всего несколько недель назад. Она немного отставала в развитии. Мы рассказали Шриле Прабхупаде о ее смерти. Он сказал:
—  Вот в чем опасность аллопатии. Эта смерть — судьба. Она нашла их в мусоре. Никто не давал ей их специально, это судьба.
На следующее утро Прабхупада сказал мне:
— Я думаю о девочке, которая отравилась. Это несколько загадочно.
Я спросил, какова судьба тех, кто умирает в коме, но во Вринда-ване. Шрила Прабхупада ответил:
— Предполагается, что они получают освобождение. Личное освобождение.
Во Вриндаване было два художника: Пушкара даса и Панду даса. Оба писали картины, а закончив их, принесли их и показали Щриле Прабхупаде. На картине Пушкары был изображен Кришна, играющий на флейте, и несколько мальчиков-пастушков вокруг Него. Когда Его Божественная Милость увидел ее, он сказал:
— Не выдумывайте ничего. Что это нарисовал?
Пушкара объяснил, что он прочитал в «Нектаре Преданности», как Кришна играет со Своими друзьями, и почувствовал вдохновение написать эту сцену. Он сказал, что это удивительно, что игры Кришны бесконечны. Прабхупада тут же предостерег его:
— Нет. Не говори, что они бесконечны. Кришна бесконечен. Но мы конечны. Не выдумывай ничего такого, чего нет в книгах.
Панду нарисовал Гаура-Нитай. Прабхупаде картина, похоже, очень понравилась, и он велел повесить ее в его комнате. Однако присмотревшись, он сказал, что Господь Чайтанья изображен на картине слишком темным. Он должен быть светлокожим.

----------


## radhadas

Один преданный-индус, Ниранджана дара, писавший кандидатскую диссертацию, попросил разрешения оставить науку и полностью посвятить себя преданному служению. На это Шрила Прабхупада с радостью согласился, сказав, что такие степени нам не нужны.
— Я написал свои книги, не имея никакой научной степени, — сказал Прабхупада. — Эти книги есть милость моего Гуру Махараджи. Ни один автор в мире не написал столько — ни Шекспир, ни Мильтон, ни Диккенс. И ни одного автора не читал весь мир, и тем более, с таким восторгом.
Потом Прабхупада стал описывать свои теперешние чувства по поводу того, что он оставил Индию.
— Я недоволен правительством Индии. Я работаю изо всех сил, а они подозревают меня в связях с ЦРУ. Я не хочу возвращаться туда. У меня достаточно работы и здесь'. Почему я должен защищаться от правительства? Лучшие мои силы растрачены там. У меня нет ни малейшего желания возвращаться в Индию. Я не хочу возвращаться туда и находиться под управлением этого отвратительного правительства. В Индии они держат меня в очень неудобном положении. Я даже пл'ачу иногда.
Шрила Прабхупада заплакал. Мысль о том, что его земляки не оценили его великого служения доставляла ему невыносимую боль.
—  Они не ценят меня. От этого обращения я потерял здоровье. Там не найдешь таких хороших преданных, как здесь. Они думают, что Бог везде, и каждый — трансценденталист. Они не имеют понятия о бхакти. Я совершенно не хочу возвращаться. У меня нет таких сантиментов: «Это моя страна»... Если бы я был сентиментален... Никто не уезжает из Вриндаваны в таком состоянии. В Маяпуре правительство спросило меня, почему я использовал две или три бигхи9 земли под строительство павильона для раздачи прасадама. Вместо того, чтобы накормить несколько сотен человек, которых могли бы прокормить те две или три бигхи, я кормлю лакхи людей. А они беспокоят меня. Отвратительное правительство! Так что сделайте мне либо постоянный вид на жительство, либо гражданство, либо дайте мне гражданство Содружества". У меня есть земля. Но туда я больше не вернусь. Вот, я открыл вам свое сердечное желание. Здесь все преданные — это люди с Вайкунтхи. Они прекрасно выглядят и аккуратно одеты. Гокулананда прекрасен. Я буду счастлив умереть в таких условиях, среди преданных, созерцая Гокула-нанду. Весь день Прабхупада мирно отдыхал. Он почти ничего не говорил. Он пребывал в постоянном трансе, сидя совершенно неподвижно с закрытыми глазами.

----------


## radhadas

Затем Шрила Прабхупада объяснил, почему он так стремится получить американское гражданство.
—  Они находятся под впечатлением, что вот ЦРУ заслало какого-то старого негодяя. Они не позовут меня обратно. Дайте мне защиту, сделав мне гражданство. Профессор Эйнштейн тоже подвергался таким гонениям в Германии, что вынужден был уехать. Кришна сохранил мою честь, положение и жизнь в Бенгалии. Они бы могли уничтожить меня, подвернув унизительному аресту. Если бы меня посадили в эту маленькую тюремную камеру, я бы умер.
Шрйла Прабхупада произнес эти слова с большим чувством. Я раньше думал, что желание Прабхупады получить американское гражданство было просто красивым чувством, но теперь я понял, что этого требовала безопасность Прабхупады.
Прабхупада продолжал:
—  Индии конец, ибо она утратила свою культуру. Она не понимает учения Гиты. Там уже ничего не будет лучше. Наше положение там упрочится, если я буду находиться за пределами Индии. От парламентария до уличного мальчишки — все уверены, что мы агенты ЦРУ. Какая ошибка! Тиртха Махараджа часто говорил, что американское правительство выдало мне два крора рупий, чтобы я возглавил это движение. План майяпурского происшествия был разработан Чайтанья Матхом, в этом нет сомнения. Нароттама даса Тхакура говорил: «Я должен жить с бхак-тами, а не с индийцами».
Прабхупада думал о Маяпуре и о том, как защитить наши интересы там, весь день. Он сказал:
—  Это собственность Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Только внешне он выглядит как американский храм. Мои духовные браться согласились сотрудничать. Мы должны сотрудничать так, чтобы на американскую собственность не посягало коммунистическое правительство. Без помощи местных преданных защитить эту собственность будет очень трудно. Я знаю, как это сделать, но сначала надо получить отчет о том, насколько они сотрудничают. Я хочу в каждой деревне проповедовать Харе Кришна киртану, раздавать прасадам и продавать книги. Давайте сотрудничать. Если бы все это происходило во времена Кришны, Он бы лично убил агрессоров.

----------


## radhadas

Жена Абхирамы купила Прабхупаде новые солнечные очки. Прабхупада сразу узнал фирму — «Цейс».
—  Я обычно покупал цейсовскую оптику для своей «Праяг Фар-маси» в Аллахабаде. Твоя жена очень добра. Она мне нравится. Если она подарила, я должен носить.
'Гак что теперь Прабхупада носит их. Они гораздо лучше предыдущих, которые возвращены Гуру-крипе Махапрабху в качестве прасада.

----------


## radhadas

Когда Джаятиртха Прабху собирался уезжать, Шрила Прабхупада заплакал, благодаря его за то, что он здесь так все привел в порядок, хотя время так много разрушило.
В последнее время эмоции Шрилы Прабхупады стали более явными. Раньше он почти всегда сдерживал чувства, а сейчас он уже не делает этого в полной мере. Может быть, из-за физической слабости. Он часто плачет по малейшему поводу. Слезы, текущие по его лицу, напоминают бриллианты любви к Богу. Будучи полон любви к Кришне, он может в любой момент зарыдать, услышав киртану, увидев Божество, услышав о служении какого-то преданного. Он больше не может сдерживать эмоции. Слезы, льющиеся из его глаз и сбегающие потоками по щекам, делают его еще прекраснее. Иногда он издает долгий, глубокий стон, <<М-ммм», но не от боли, потому что он говорит, что чувствует себя довольно хорошо. Он испытывает запредельный экстаз, и это лишь некоторые из его признаков, проявляющиеся, когда Прабхупада плавает в океане любви к Богу. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде, который начал движение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху [на Западе] и который позволил преданным отведать капель этой запредельной любви к Богу, которая сейчас изливается из него!
Балаванта был в Вашингтоне, организовывал «зеленую карту», и, кажется, никаких препятствий не встретил. Все чиновники, с которыми он общался, были добры и приветливо воспринимали Шрилу Прабхупа-ду. Это я и сообщил Шриле Прабхупаде, чьи глаза немедленно наполнились слезами. Прерывающимся голосом он ил:
— Америка была так добра ко мне. Она дала мне все: деньги, людей... Ничто не говорит о том, что это моя страна. Но, поскольку она так много мне дала, я не могу забыть своих обязанностей по отношению к ней. Я хочу сделать американцев счастливыми. А через них -— и весь мир. Они гостеприимно приняли множество великих людей, по разным хорошим причинам. Со своей стороны, я не виноват. Я болел, и не смог вернуться вовремя.
Шрила Прабхупада сел на свой массажный коврик, его истощенное, хрупкое тело покрывала лишь каупина.
На обед Прабхупада лишь попробовал немного маха-прасада. Абхирама помогал ему. Абхирама просто цветет, радуясь этой возможности личного служения. На самом деле все мы таковы. Кажется, что сейчас Прабхупада постоянно нуждается в нашей помощи. На самом деле это необычайная' милость нашего духовного учителя, который позволяет нам таким образом развивать любовь к нему, и, следовательно, к Кришне. Теперь, когда Прабхупада хочет сесть, он обнимает кого-нибудь из нас за шею, и предоставляет нам тянут его вверх. Благодаря этому близкому контакту мы совершаем быстрое продвижение. Когда его кормят, Шрила Прабхупада иногда велит Абхираме класть пищу ему в рот, а иногда на ложку, с которой затем управляется сам.
Разум Прабхупады работает совершенно непознаваемым образом! Никто не может понять, как мыслит ачарья. Думая об Америке с такой любовью, Шрила Прабхупада снова вспоминает об Индии — Мая-пур, Вриндавана и Бомбей — и как защитить их. Он вызвал меня и сказал:
—  В Маяпуре коммунисты пытаются отнять у нас собственность. А во Вриндаване это делают некоторые Госвами. Это собственность Америки. Американцы приняли эту религию и построили эту недвижимость, чтобы ею могли пользоваться паломники. Американское правительство должно защитить нашу собственность в Бомбее, Маяпуре и Вриндаване. Мы никому не должны позволить лишить нас недвижимости при помощи какой-нибудь уловки.
Я принес Шриле Прабхупаде отчет об урожае в Гита-нагари. Он снова заплакал, поскольку американская земля показала Кришне свое изобилие и богатство.
—  Пусть все американцы приезжают туда и свободно там живут. Люди могут вырастить пищу. Зачем они убивают животных? Бедные животные. Нужно раздавать бхагавата-бхакти.
Институт Бхактиведанты прислал издание монографии Садапу-ты, отрывки из которой я прочитал Прабхупаде. Это было очень научно, и Шрила Прабхупада остался доволен.
Сиддха-сварупа Махараджа прислал телеграмму, в которой молится о выздоровлении Прабхупады и о том, чтобы он посетил Гавайи. Он просил Прабхупаду пролить милость на гавайцев, и на него самого. Это вызвало слезы в глазах Прабхупады, и он ответил:
—  Я люблю тебя, потому что хотя и бывают между нами недора^ зумения, ноты искренен.

----------


## radhadas

4 сентября
—  Я хочу пожить подольше, чтобы сделать все более совершенно, — сказал Шрила Прабхупада.
—  Вы хотите это сделать силами преданных, которых вдохновит ваше присутствие, или у вас есть какая-то особая программа? — спросил я.
—  Особая программа, — ответил он. — Я хочу ввести варнаш-раму. На нашей нью-йоркской ферме решена главная проблема жизни: пища.

----------


## radhadas

—  Это парам пара, — сказал Шрила Прабхупада. — Мой Гуру Махараджа толкал меня, я толкаю вас, а вы толкаете остальных. Как паровоз. На своей ферме в Пенсильвании мы получили столько пищи — без всякой философии. В коммунистических странах пищи не хватает. Природа не даст им сахара, пшеницы, риса, молока и фруктов. Как только они выполнят свою коммунистическую программу, эти вещи у них будут отняты. Это предсказано в Шримад Бхагаватам. Вы можете прямо им сказать: «Если вы не примете сознание Кришны, у вас не будет этих вещей. Тогда и будете есть свою философию. Вы пожираете зародыши собственных сыновей».

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада проснулся от звуков киртаны. Вспоминая свое детство, он сказал:
—  Когда я был ребенком, я поклонялся Радха-Говинде и Джа-ганнатхе. Теперь Они разошлись по всему миру, так что мне все равно, где умирать. Когда мне было пять или шесть лет, я просил каждого плотника, которого встречал, сделать мне колесницу для Ратха-ятры. «Конечно! Почему нет?», — отвечали они. Мой отец пошел со мной в мастерскую плотника, но почему-то дело не сладилось. И я стоял на улице и плакал, и одна старая женщина подошла и спросила, почему я плачу. Когда отец объяснил ей, что я хочу колесницу для Ратха-ятры, и никто из плотников не берется ее делать, женщина сказал: «У меня есть колесница», — и мой отец купил ее. Потом он купил мне масляные краски, и я раскрасил ее. Я приготовил фейерверки. Я видел маленькую книжку, в которой рассказывалось, как их делать. Отец купил мне множество вещей для них, чем поверг мать в тревогу. А я был очень настойчив. Все мои друзья, дети, помогали мне. Я никогда не был ни ленивым, ни тупым. И никто не мог- победить меня. Родители и друзья обязаны были делать все, что я скажу. По воле Кришны я всегда был лидером. Я удивляюсь, как я, бедный индиец, стал руководить европейцами и американцами. Только моя жена никогда не слушалась меня, и я оставил ее. Я сказал: «Ты должны мне повиноваться». Она меня очень боялась. Среди литераторов этого мира я первый.
Когда я сказал Прабхупаде, что прибыл Харикеша Свами, он тут же захотел увидеть его. Шрила Прабхупада очень любит его, ведь за последние два года Харикеша совершил так много личного служения: он и готовил, и печатал на машинке, и массировал Прабхупаду, и делал все это очень добросовестно. Когда Прабхупада отправил его на проповедь, Харикеша решил, что он попросту прогнал его. Прабхупада, однако, чувствовал, что Харикеша способен на гораздо более ценное и эффективное служение в другом месте, и на протяжении последнего года мы видели, с каким энтузиазмом Харикеша развивал проповедь и производство и распространение книг в Западной и Восточной Европе. Поэтому, как только Харикеша предстал перед Прабхупадой, тот заплакал от восторга, как река, вышедшая из берегов. Он сказал:
—  Ты делаешь так много! Буду я жить или умру, все будет хорошо. А вот вас я хочу видеть немного сильнее.
Харикеша тоже плакал. Прабхупада объяснил свои чувства:
—  Как отец хочет, чтобы его имуществом хорошо управляли, так и я. Приходите на новые места и печатайте. Весь мир просто ждет сознания Кришны. Давайте же дадим им что-нибудь. Пусть они будут счастливы.
Мы сидели с Прабхупадой в приемной после даршана. Воспользовавшись моментом, я представил Шримад Бхагаватам, Песнь десятую, первую часть. С огромной любовью он взял Бхагаватам, почтительно приложил ко лбу и стал переворачивать страницы, внимательно читая. Потом он попросил нас почитать. Я сказал:
— Вы должны дать нам все главы Десятой Песни.
Прабхупада согласился, и во взгляде его была решимость и глубокая вера в то, что Кришна позволит ему сделать это. Затем ему предложили книгу Вьяса-пуджи. Переворачивая страницы и рассматривая картинки, он заметил:
— Как отец, как сын.

----------


## radhadas

В последние несколько дней он практически ничего не ел. Только когда мы приехали, попробовал немного маха-прасада. Я подумал, что он сделал так, надеясь, что его прибытие сюда должно было чудесным образом вернуть ему аппетит. Кроме того, он так высоко ценил преданность своих учеников, что хотел почтить прасад, который они предложили Шри Шри Радха-Гокулананде. Однако его пищеварение не стало лучше На самом деле у него болели почки. Чтобы помочь пищеварению, Прабхупада обычно пил «7-Up» за прасадамом или сразу после него, а также в течение дня. Он так любит этот напиток, что когда прилетев в Лондон мы спросили его, что особого нам нужно купить для него, он попросил только «7-Up». Упендра посоветовал также взять пчелиное маточное молочко, и сегодня Прабхупада часто ест его с медом.

----------


## radhadas

Видеть, как карми режет тело Шрилы Прабхупады, как течет кровь, было очень печально. Его тело божественно и достойно поклонения. Он лежал там, спокойный и сдержанный, предаваясь, а я мучился вопросом, правильно ли мы поступили, приняв решение сделать ему операцию. Однако остановиться уже было нельзя. Врач сказал, что такого ему не доводилось видеть за всю жизнь, и что это не очень-то чистая работа. Его слова, разумеется, только усилили мои сомнения. Однако, я собрался и постарался утешить Шрилу Прабхупаду. Через тридцать минут врач зашил рану, наложив, кажется, семь швов.
Мы вышли из больницы и вернулись на скорой помощи в Мэнор. Ко всеобщему удовлетворению Прабхупада теперь выпускал мочу без всяких осложнений. Прабхупада сказал:
— Он очень хороший врач. Если бы мы были сейчас в Индии, во Вриндаваие, ничего подобного там делать никто бы не стал.
Чтобы проверить качество операции, мы вызвали д-ра Камодию, пожизненного члена Общества. Он приехал вечером и нашел, что операция была проведена удовлетворительно.
Ночь Прабхупада провел спокойно.

----------


## radhadas

10 сентября
Проездом из Бостона во Вриндавану был Сварупа Дамодара, и предстал перед Прабхупадой. Когда Его Божественная Милость стал ему мощно проповедовать, он едва мог усидеть на месте.
—  Наша точка зрения заключается в том, что мы не осуждаем никакое научное достижение. Но люди не верят в Бога. Так что ты должен доказать своими научными достижениями, что Бог есть. Если человек отвергает Бога, он негодяй. Люди страдают только из-за этого.
Говоря все это, Шрила Прабхупада заплакал от жалости к обусловленным душам.
—  Мы не животные, чтобы отвергать научные знания. Но мы должны знать источник. Жизнь не возникает из химических элементов. Она дается Кришной.
Сварупа Дамодара рассказал о своих разнообразных проповеднических программах, упомянув, в частности, Бомбей. Это возбудило мысли Прабхупады, и он очень прочувствованно сказал:
—  Я хочу поехать на открытие храма в Бомбее. После этого я могу умереть спокойно. Судя по астрологическим прогнозам, шансов выжить у меня немного.
Оставшись наедине с Прабхупадой, я стал обсуждать с ним, не поехать ли нам сначала в Нью-Йорк. Прабхупада несколько раз сжал и разжал кулак, показывая, что у него началось сердцебиение. Он сказал, что сейчас оно стало хуже, чем раньше, во Вриндаване. Беседа со Свару-пой Дамодарой утомила его. Он сказал, что теперь больше не сможет так проповедовать.
Отдохнув несколько часов, Прабхупада велел мне читать ему различные астрологические предсказания.
— Давай посмеемся, — сказал он.
Во всех гороскопах говорилось, что эти дни будут самыми тяжелыми для Прабхупады. Мы немного поговорили, и мне стало ясно, что Прабхупада возлагал на свой приезд в Англию большие надежды в смысле улучшения здоровья, которое позволило бы ему проследовать дальше.
в Америку. Но положение внезапно стало критическим, даже потребовалась операция. Теперь, ослабев еще больше, он думал, что ехать в Америку не стоит. Он чувствовал, что скоро умрет, и надеялся до смерти увидеть открытие Бомбейского храма.
Когда Прабхупада думает о смерти, он хочет вернуться в Индию. И наоборот, когда он настроен оптимистично, он рвется на Запад. Желая вдохновить его, я рассказал ему, что дела с «зеленой картой» идут очень хорошо. Я сказал:
— Ваши ученики не хотят, чтобы вы уходили.
Казалось, это произвело на Прабхупаду впечатление и он ответил:
— Я тоже не хочу уходить.
Мы решили подождать несколько дней. Может быть, его состояние улучшится, и тогда мы же будем строить планы.
Прабхупада выглядит плохо. Он не управляет мочеиспусканием и дефекацией и делает то и другое в постель, иногда даже не сознавая этого. Он пьет гораздо больше жидкости, чем это рекомендовано врачом, и начал принимать «Комплан», универсальную пищевую добавку. Он настаивает, чтобы мы выполняли указания врачей очень тщательно. Как и во Вриндаване, когда он собирался уходить, он велит нам вести кирта-ну в его комнате. Прадьюмна читал ему, но Прабхупада попросил заменить чтение на киртану, сказав:
— Это все философия. А Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал «киртания сада харих».

----------


## radhadas

Ночью Прабхупада вызвал меня.
— Тамала, у меня мозги уже не работают. Ты очень разумен, поэтому я буду делать все, что ты решишь. Практически, я и сюда приехал по твоему совету.
— У нас в сердце лишь ваше желание, — ответил я, — так что Кришна несомненно приведет нас к правильному решению.
Прабхупада лежал в постели, в комнате было темно. Видно было, что он полностью предался Кришне.
—Мое желание может быть сентиментальным — сказал он.

----------


## radhadas

Позже, сидя в своей приемной, Шрила Прабхупада сказал ему
—  В моем уходе нет ничего достойного сожаления. Возраст мой уже созрел. Ты веди дела. Опиши мне Африку.
Брахмананда описал, как продвигается наша миссия в Африке. Сегодня Прабхупаде стало лучше, выведение мочи увеличилось вдвое. Когда я сказал, что он выглядит лучше, он ответил:
—  Может быть, потому, что я думаю о возвращении. Я тоскую по дому.
Прабхупада определенно хочет вернуться в Индию, хотя там шумно, хотя там нет питательной еды, и даже несмотря на то, что погода там не такая хорошая, как здесь. Ясно видя его сильное желание, мы решили заказать билеты на пятнадцатое. Хотя билеты на шестнадцатое стоили бы вполовину меньше, Шрила Прабхупада велел все же взять на день раньше, так сильно он хочет вернуться. Сомнения покинули нас, мы увидели, что он хочет вернуться, а его желание — закон для нас. Прабхупада сказал:
—  Если я переживу это время, мы совершим парикраму вокруг Вриндаваны. Вы можете понести меня в паланкине.
К моему удивлению, я был вызван в комнату Прабхупады. Он хотел узнать, есть ли рейсы раньше пятнадцатого. Когда я сказал ему, что есть рейса завтра утром, он сказал:
— Давай полетим этим рейсом.
Я колебался, пытаясь объяснить ему, что вряд ли мы сможем собраться так быстро. Шрила Прабхупада, однако, потребовал:
—  Возьми на себя труд, сделай все необходимое. Ничего, возьмись.
Мне стало очень стыдно, что Прабхупаде пришлось требовать чего-то, и мы, не теряя времени, бросились исполнять его указание. Мы провели на ногах большую часть ночи, и утром уже брали билеты: четыре места первого класса на Британских Авиалиниях.

----------


## radhadas

Сервис в первом классе Британских Авиалиний был действительно первоклассным. Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
— Есть такая бенгальская поговорка: «Слон, живой или мертвый, стоит лакха рупий. Британцы потеряли почти всю свою империю, но она все равно великолепна. Посмотри, как они поддерживают статус кво. А индийцы — они потеряли все. При британцах Калькутта была похожа на картинку. А теперь это свалка. Особая деталь сервиса на этих авиалиниях — это то, что в нем заняты только мужчины. Там, где женщины, там секс. Козлы и козы.
На самолете Шрила Прабхупада очень хорошо отдохнул. Он сказал, что переносит путешествие без всяких неудобств. Ему всегда надо путешествовать первым классом.

----------


## radhadas

Мы попытались вдохновить Шрилу Прабхупаду продолжать принимать пищевую добавку «Комплан», но он ни в какую не соглашался.
—  Какой смысл в искусственной пище, если есть естественная? Нам, людям запада, нравится вкус консервированной, замороженной, гнилой пищи. Вы едите, и потом храните объедки полгода, и это вам нравится. И вы любите пить холодное молоко. Этот «Комплан» — не свежая пища. Я попытаюсь жить на молоке и фруктовом соке. Ничего искусственном).

----------


## radhadas

Как я, который ничем не лучше испражнения, могу благословить чистого преданного Господа?
Вечером пришли Ядубара и Вишакха, чтобы показать Шриле Прабхупаде фильм с записью его лекции. Ядубара поставил проектор примерно в двух с половиной метрах от Прабхупады. Прабхупада потребовал очки, но солнечные. Он посмотрел на меня и сказал, что слишком далеко, он не видит. Однако, даже когда мы придвинули проектор совсем близко, я заметил, что под очками глаза Прабхупады закрыты. Теперь я понял, что глаза Шрилы Прабхупады совсем отказались служить ему. Иногда, когда кто-нибудь приходил к нему и усаживался прямо перед ним, он мог узнать пришедшего только по голосу. Через несколько минут он спросил меня, какой смысл в таком фильме, если картинка не меняется. Весь фильм показывали говорящего Прабхупаду. Ядубара затем хотел показать Прабхупаде проектор для микрофильмов, но свет только раздражал его глаза.

----------


## radhadas

22 сентября
Ум нашего духовного учителя совершенно непознаваем. Проснувшись, Прабхупада сказал:
—  Каждое живое существо страдает. От Брахмы до муравья — счастья нет.
И снова уснул. Проснувшись через некоторое время он заявил:
— Дайви хй эша гуна-майи. Я спросил Прабхупаду:
— Вы думали об этих вещах во сне?
— Да, — ответил он. — Я спал и видел сон.

----------


## radhadas

Брахмананда Махараджа сказал, что квартира Шрилы Прабхупа-ды в полном порядке, и что на самом деле все в нашем Движении делается для его удовольствия. Прабхупада ответил:
— Я не возьму все это с собой. Я оставлю все это вам.
Когда вечером пришел Гаргамуни и описал, как он организовал распространение по типу энциклопедий в Юго-восточной Азии, Прабхупада сказал:
— Лев на охоте и овечка дома. Да благословит тебя Кришна, — и Прабхупада заплакал. — Что я могу сделать? А ты совершаешь так много служения. Я только могу молиться за тебя Кришне.,
Гаргамуни сказал, что во всем мире нет никого, кому он хотел бы служить. Шрила Прабхупада улыбнулся и сказал:
—  Это я могу понять. Ты не тот человек, который с легкостью будет служить, кому угодно.
Среди ночи, когда возле Шрилы Прабхупады дежурил Брахмананда Махараджа, Его Божественная Милость сказал:
—  Когда я был в Лондоне, я молился Радхе-Гокулананде [чтобы Они позволили мне] служить Радхе-Расабихари.
Во время смены Абхирамы, Шрила Прабхупада говорил около получаса:
—  Настоящее материальное наслаждение — это женщины, вино и мясо. Это очень опасная жизнь.
Услышав звук самолета, он сказал:
—  Раньше тоже были самолеты. И еще летающие дворцы, озера, сады. [Боинг-]747 — это ничто. Кардама Муни сделал все это, чтобы просто показать своей жене, какой он великий йог. Я видел самолеты в Калькутте во время Первой мировой войны. Они приземлялись на Рэйс Граундс — на Красной дороге. Это было в 1919 году. На первом кусре я изучал английский и санскрит. На втором — санскрит и философию. На третьем — философию и экономику. Я всегда был первым по бенгали и санскриту. А Калькутта была изысканным городом.

----------


## radhadas

26 сентября
После трех недель пребывания в России, приехал с отчетом Гопала Кришна. В России была опубликована книга об индуизме, в которой была фотография и статья на три страницы о Шриле Прабхупаде и ИСК-КОН. Поскольку все это происходило в России, то публикация эта описывала нас с чисто коммунистической точки зрения. Однако там была приведена маха-мантра, и Прабхупада сказал:
— Она доставлена!

----------


## radhadas

Вечером Брахмананда Махараджа и я сидели с Прабхупадой и пересказывали историю «Харе Кришна Лэнда». Хотя Прабхупада был очень слаб, он лежал и внимательно слушал каждое слово нашей удивительной повести об его славной и победоносной борьбе с разнообразнейшими препятствиями. Прабхупаде пришлось приложить неимоверные усилия, чтобы сохранить эту землю. Он вспомнил одно происшествие, которое имело место, когда мы были в доме г-на Сетхи, владельца компании «Симплекс». Утром, когда г-н Сетхи вез Шрилу Прабхупаду в своей машине на пляж, Прабхупаде пришлось сидеть рядом с огромной немецкой овчаркой г-на Сетхи! Прабхупада шел на любые жертвы, ради успеха «Харе Кришна Лэнда». В тот момент мы оба поняли, что даже лежа в кровати, Шрила Прабхупада продолжает борьбу. Он боролся за жизнь ради того, чтобы проповедовать о Радха-Расабихари.

----------


## radhadas

Больница не дает гарантии, но мы принимаем ее как современное научное знание. Тиртха Махараджа подвергся всем этим процедурам, и они были очень горды, что он умер, предварительно пролеченный всеми современными методами. Моему Гуру Махарадже не понравились уколы. Он возражал: «Зачем вы все это мне делаете?» Обратиться в больницу значит предаться милости ученых-материалистов. Что бы они ни сказали, надо делать. Ни мы им не доверяем, ни они не дают никаких гарантии. А если мы поедем во Вриндавану, то что бы ни случилось, пусть Кришна действует. Больница — это лотерея. Против поездки во Вриндавану я не возражаю. Вот дилемма — я не живу и не умираю.
Мы спросили, действительно ли вриндаванский кавираджа лучше теперешнего бомбейского врача. Прабхупада сказал:
— Лучше или хуже, но какой-то муж все-таки нужен.
Я заметил, что в его пребывании в Бомбее был смысл жить — чтобы увидеть открытие храма. А в поездке во Вриндавану был лишь один смысл — умереть. Прабхупада поправил меня:
— Это чувства. Жить или умереть не в твоей и не в моей воле. Гирираджа  сказал,  что  ждать  открытия  Прабхупаде  придется
слишком долго, и каждый день его буквально тянут. Шрила Прабхупада полностью согласился с ним. Гопала Кришна совершенно неожиданно
попросил Шрилу Прабхупаду остаться в Бомбее, поскольку без этого церемония открытия не была бы успешной. Я, однако, напомнил, что астролог рекомендовал Прабхупаде путешествовать только ради здоровья, а поездка в Бомбей была бы предпринята ради проповеди. Мы понимали, что Прабхупада хочет ехать, поэтому мы согласились, что ему надо поехать.

----------


## radhadas

Пока я паковал вещи, Шрила Прабхупада рассказал мне о нескольких бумагах из сейфа. Проверив их, я с удивлением узнал, что они получены десять лет назад, и срок их использования истекает в ноябре 1977! Шрила Прабхупада так совершенен и вдумчив! Они пришли на имя членов его семьи, а он запомнил их срок годности.
Куладри, Брахмананда Свами и я сидели утром в комнате Шри-лы Прабхупады, когда он сказал:
—  Тем, кто лично служит мне — это Упендра и ты — нужно выдать с моего личного счета по десять тысяч рупий. Это не плата. Это мое благословение. Мой Гуру Махараджа так сделал. Тем, кто служил ему лично, он дал по десять тысяч рупий. Я пришел в этот мир пустым и уйду с пустыми руками.

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Прабхупада ожидал звука колокольчика в четыре часа. Хотя он звонил, они не слышал его. Шрила Прабхупада озабоченно предупредил:
—  Они должны быть начеку. После моего ухода они перестанут это делать. Я должен спрашивать об исполнении храмовых служб? Что там за звон? Они не должны звонить, когда им заблагорассудится.
В последние годы Шрила Прабхупада неустанно наставлял их, как и когда они должны звонить в колокольчик.
—  Я очень беспокоюсь: если в таком огромном учреждении не будет правильной организации, опять все развалится. При таких условиях я не смогу даже лечь в постель. Пожалуйста, дайте мне шанс умереть спокойно. Я дал вам свою волю и силы исполнять ее — все, что надо — но если не будет правильной организации, все погрязнет в хаосе.
Мы уверили Прабхупаду, что мы сделаем все сами, и ему надо лишь размышлять о Кришне и Балараме. Потом мы устроили киртану. К вечеру Прабхупада сказал мне:
—  Я должен поблагодарить тебя за то, что ты свозил меня в Лондон и вернул обратно без затруднений. Это твоя большая заслуга. Поэтому я тебя благодарю, я, который в этом состоянии похож на мешок костей. Ты сделал это.
«Вчера на центральной станции в Бомбее я видел такую толпу. Это неожиданно. Ты заметил? Потому что они ввели круглосуточное движение по станции. Эти забастовки [речь идет о забастовке работников авиалиний] это плохое средство. Современная цивилизация очень опасна.
Как можно действовать без рук и ног? Поэтому в ведической культуре каждый должен быть занят».

----------


## radhadas

Во время омовения я сказал Прабхупаде, что жду от Кришны чуда.
— Я тоже, — согласился он.
— Мы должны довериться Кришне, а не каким-то кавираджам. Прабхупада согласился:
— Это истинная зависимость.
—  В своих книгах вы упоминаете о том, что когда духовный учитель уходит, старшие ученики остаются возле него и прислуживают ему. Это сейчас и происходит? — спросил я.
— Да, — ответил он.
Прабхупада велел мне смешать карбонат кальция с медом и натереть ему спину, чтобы залечить пролежни.
— Шрила Прабхупада, ваши ученики весьма квалифицированы, —- сказал я.
—  Без сомнения. Они гораздо более квалифицированы, чем я, — ответил он.
Прабхупада спросил, надо ли ему идти на даршан Божеств. Поскольку он чувствовал себя таким слабым и уставшим, я посоветовал ему отдохнуть и пойти завтра.

----------


## radhadas

Когда Шрила Прабхупада узнал, что Хари-шаури обратился к делийскому астрологу за более детальным предсказанием ближайшего будущего Прабхупады, он остался недоволен этим. Его Божественная Милость сказал:
—  Не тратьте деньги на астрологов. Это бесполезно. Они карми. А мы не общаемся с карми.
Было упомянуто, что астролог дал специальную мантру, которую десять брахманов должны были повторять много тысяч раз в день, в течение двадцати-одного дня. Шрила Прабхупада ответил:
—  У нас есть маха-мантра. Нам не нужны другие. Лучше как можно чаще устраивать киртану. Киртана так прекрасна. Я могу слушать киртану круглые сутки. Не тратьте время и деньги попусту на другие меры. Вот настоящее дело — круглосуточная киртана.
—  Шрила Прабхупада, ваши ученики так жаждут общения с вами, — сказал я.
— А я — с ними.
—  Самое большое наслаждение для нас — это служить вам, — продолжал я. —Сколько священников служат вам!
— Пожалуйста, продолжаете, — попросил Прабхупада. Он хочет принять побольше нашего служения.

----------


## radhadas

6 октября
Когда приехал Парамананда, Прабхупада сказал ему:
—  Я собирался приехать [в Гита-нагари]. Будь благословен. Конечно, если я умру, не о чем будет печалиться. Ты достаточно компетентен. Организуй эту ферму. Простая жизнь. Человеческая жизнь предназначена для осознания Бога. Мое физическое присутствие не важно.
Парамананда подарил Шриле Прабхупаде чадар, который Сать-ябхама соткала из спряденной ею же овечьей шерсти в Гита-нагари. Прабхупаде он очень понравился, и он тут же закутался в него. Чадар покрыл все его тело целиком.

----------


## radhadas

— Я ничего не пью, а слизь все-таки накапливается. Что делать? Я напомнил ему его же слова о том, что должен быть какой-то
муж [лекарство]. Поразмыслив над моими словами, Прабхупада сказал:
— Последний муж — это «йогендра-рас».
—  А что если вы опять несколько дней его попьете, а потом бросите? — спросил я.
— Тогда я стану вдовой, — ответил он.

----------


## radhadas

Прабхупада некоторое время лежал, а затем сел и вдруг сказал:
— Хочешь что-то спросить, прежде, чем я уйду?
Я сказал, что он уже все нам объяснил.

----------


## radhadas

Я сказал:
— Шрила Прабхупада, мы хотим, чтобы вы жили. Он ответил:
— Я не возражаю.
Однако позже он сказал, что продолжать усилия уже стало слишком трудно.
Вакрешвара Пандита вел киртану. Накануне Прабхупада прославил его за его нежный голос.
Прибыл Киртанананда Махараджа — к радости Шрилы Прабху-пады, который тут же спросил его о Новом Вриндаване. Киртанананда поднес Шриле Прабхупаде множество даров: 7500 долларов за посвящения, вязаный крючком меланжевый с серебром мешочек для четок, шкатулка из оникса с драгоценностями внутри и золотое кольцо с драгоценными камнями. Прабхупада надел кольцо на палец и смеясь сказал:
— Осталось только найти невесту.

----------


## radhadas

В прогнозе было сказано, что сегодня (экадаши), завтра и 11 октября будут очень негативными. Другие дни, упомянутые в числе самых тяжелых, это 24 и 25 октября, с 20 по 22 ноября и 3 и 4 декабря. Весь апрель 1978 был очень неблагоприятен для Шрилы Прабхупады. На карте было много планет и звезд, входящих в восьмой дом (дом смерти). Из карты также явствовало, что Прабхупада должен был жить до семидесяти пяти лет, но получил специальную отсрочку от Кришны. Астролог порекомендовал повторять мантру господу Шиве, который управляет планетой, представляющей наибольшую опасность. Шрила Прабхупада выслушал прогноз молча и даже не шевельнулся.
— У нас есть маха-мантра.
Я никогда раньше не видел Шрилу Прабхупаду таким тихим. Он молча лежит, сосредоточившись на киртане и молитве, полностью погрузившись в размышление о Кришне. Он больше не отвлекается на усилия выжить, он, кажется, согласен с приближающимся концом. Он больше не заставляет себя пить.

----------


## radhadas

Позже утром Хамсадута спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду, как именно ему развивать деятельность на Цейлоне. Прабхупада сказал:
—  Действуй как Киртанананда Свами. Теперь ты служишь. Живи очень простой жизнью и повторяй Харе Кришна.
Прабхупада заплакал.
—  Не трать время на удобства этого тела. У тебя есть тело, его надо кормить. Надо что-то надевать на себя. Поэтому производите собственную пищу и собственную одежду. Не трать время на роскошь и пой Харе Кришна. Это успех. Вот так и организуй все остальное. И всегда повторяй Харе Кришна. Не давай машинной цивилизации соблазнить тебя. Земли достаточно. Особенно у вас, в Америке. Вы можете жить где угодно. Это не трудно. Домик. Вы можете производить себе пищу где угодно. Я прав? А деньги тратьте на Кришну и дворец Кришны. Храм Кришны для прославления Кришны и поклонения Кришне. Не для людей. Это человеческая жизнь. И организуй варнашраму. Раздели общество — брахманы, кшатрии — как тело. Это полезно. Не тратьте попусту человеческую жизнь. Живите просто. Я хочу ввести этот стиль. Я описал это, вы можете прочитать. Все вы разумны — все. Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: «Пара упакара». Делайте другим добро, не эксплуатируйте никого. Любое человеческое существо, наделенное телом, может повторять Харе Кришна. Дайте им возможность повторять и создайте благоприятные условия. Понятно?
—   Понятно, Прабхупада, — отозвался Хамсадута. — Вы все очень хорошо объяснили.
Потом Прабхупада подозвал Брахмананду Свами, который сидел в конце комнаты, и начал говорить с ним об Африке.
— Вас там двое, с Нава-йогендрой. Постепенно они примут. Постарайся вернуть Пушта Кришну. Он очень опытен. И вместе организуйте проповедь в Африке. Организуйте санкиртану. Все европейцы, американцы, африканцы. Туласи даса тоже очень компетентен. Организация Объединенных Наций под флагом Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Делайте все, что нужно. Это возможно. Я был... Это реально.
—  Вы говорили, — напомнил Брахмананда Свами, — о том времени, когда вы впервые попали в Нью-Йорк. Когда я попал на вашу кир-таиу, вы впервые пришли к зданию ООН, и вы пели Харе Кришна и говорили, что сознание Крины — это единственный способ действительно объединить нации.
Прабхупаде понравилась его речь, и он сказал:
—  Это факт. Если вы делаете что-то под покровительством Чайтаньи Махапрабху, вас ждет успех. В противном случае вы просто теряете время, вас ждет разочарование, смена тела и страдания. Сегодня эка-даши? Пойте постоянно две песни — «Чинтамани-пракара-садмасу» и
Харе Кришна маха-мантру — и еще какую-нибудь песню. Я имею в виду здесь, в этой комнате.
Я спросил Прабхупаду, не хочет ли он попить. Он сказал, что когда ему хочется пить, он пьет чаранамриту.
— Но только не кладите меня в больницу.
—  Ни при каких обстоятельствах, — сказал я. — Даже если вы будете без сознания, мы будем просто петь.
—  Да, мне здесь хорошо. Я уехал из Лондона, чтобы избежать госпитализации.
Упендра, который держал магнитофон «Сони» над Шрилой Прабхупадой, случайно уронил его и ушиб Шриле Прабхупаде плечо. Прабхупада сказал:
— Будь осторожнее.
Несколько минут спустя он попросил после его ухода подарить Упендре его часы.

----------

